# [FULL] Star Wars D20 Revised Episode III - Episode IV



## Melkor

Hey folks,

With Revenge of the Sith coming out tomorrow, I know that there are going to be several members looking for a Star Wars roleplaying fix (including myself).

With that in mind, I was wondering if anyone would like to GM a new Star Wars campaign set during/after Episode III up to Episode IV. At this point, I only have time to play in the game, not run it - so I thought I would use this thread to gauge interest and possibly recruit a GM.

Any takers ?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Assuming there is enough interest, I would be more than happy to run this one. But I would like to make sure that there is interest first. What I would need to know is would you like to play on the side of the Empire, the Old Republic or be individual characters trying to eke out an existence in the remains of the Old Republic. I would use Revised d20 rules. If you wanted to play immediately after the fall, I would allow Jedi, but be aware that you will be hunted. Constantly..... 

Anyway, if others show interest, submit some character concepts and during what part of the twenty year period you would like to play and we'll go from there.


----------



## Melkor

I had not even considered an Empire campaign, but that would an interesting option.

I'm wanting to play in a SW game bad enough that I would jump in regardless of whether we were Empire, fledgling rebellion, or individuals trying to eke out a living in turbulent times.

I'm game for whatever.


----------



## Melkor

No one else has any interest ?


----------



## Ambrus

I'm certaintly interested in playing a Star Wars campaign, especially a droid.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

It is possible, however unlikely, that the players around here are Star Wars'd out. Yet, the day isn't over yet. I myself will be going to see it in an hour and then again later. Hopefully after a while we'll get some takers....

Edit: Excellent Ambrus, what kind of droid? 

Melkor, what kind of character were you thinking of playing?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I JUST started a new Star Wars game that's getting going...if you had post this maybe a week or two ago, I'd have run a game. However, at this point, I need to stick to the huge amount I'm already running and focus on them.


If you're in no rush, I'm sure I'll have another Star Wars game starting sometime later in the summer.


----------



## Ambrus

> Excellent Ambrus, what kind of droid?




I've been itching to play an Arakyd Industries DRK-1 Series Dimininutive hovering 4º probe droid (perhaps with a retractable arm rather than its standard weapon mount. It begins as a Thug4 and is ECL 2. Its write-up can be found in the Arms & Equipment Guide, p.60.

I'd prefer playing in an independent party or perhaps loosely tied to the rebellion, though I'd consider an Imperial game if its well run. What I'm mostly interested in is a good story with regular and frequent posting to keep the game rolling along.


----------



## Melkor

I always play "typical" Star Wars characters (smugglers, soldiers, pilots, etc.), and shy away from Jedi characters like the plague because it's usually not my style.

That said, I'd like to try out a Jedi - as long as the campaign wouldn't be too 'jedi centric'. If that's not a good choice, maybe a Soldier.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Well, I have time for one more game and here you pop up with Star Wars. I was thinking of playing either a pilot or a commando of some kind. Or maybe a combination of the two? Could be working with the Jedi and the droid as some sort of "good" bounty hunting or mercenary group?


----------



## Galethorn

I think I might be interested in playing.

If we were starting out in the relatively low levels (1-4ish), I'd be interested in playing a Soldier...basically a veteran of the various wars who didn't ever do much real fighting, and ended up having to work as a bodyguard/mercenary/whatever...definately a 'good guy,' but a bit more pragmatic and less self-sacrificing than 'real' heroes tend to be.

If it was higher than that (5ish+), I've got two character concepts I've thought of (and the 'pragmatic good guy' thing would apply to either of them)...

1. A veteran of the wars who happened to be on the losing side, and now lives on the outer rim as the captain of a (smuggling?) transport (think of Mal from Firefly, if you've seen it); a Soldier/Scoundrel multiclass

2. A former Jedi who was forced to take up less-than-savory work (smuggling?) on the outer rim just to survive (basically, a Jedi Guardian/Soldier/Scoundrel multiclass)



Either of the non-jedi characters would use a heavy pistol most of the time, and carry a rifle into heavy firefights. The jedi/soldier/scoundrel would use a carbine probably. I would also consider having whatever character I make be a/the pilot, if nobody else wanted to.


----------



## Melkor

Shadowbloodmoon - 

For character concept purposes, when would you like to set the game ? During Episode II ? During Episode III ? Between Episodes III and IV ?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I, too, would be interested in playing in a Star Wars game.  I'd vote for during Episode III or between Episode III and IV.  I like the idea of being able to play a Jedi or another character type that is associated with a Jedi, *constantly* being hunted and on the run in extremely turbulent times.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

See, I told you.. Wait until the movie has been seen. They don't call me a Shadow Jedi for nothing...

Anyway. I was thinking immediately after Order 66 was called, we would have the story begin. As far as characters go, I see some good concepts here, but I don't think the Arakyd droid Ambrus is talking about had been developed just yet. I'll have to check my books. A prototype might be in order however... 

I'm thinking 3rd level, characters that have at least some experience due to the Clone Wars, etc. So far we have:

Ambrus- Droid
Melkor- Jedi
Captain Tagon- Pilot/commando
Galethorn- Soldier
Toric- Jedi

I'm game for one more player, plus alternates if necessary. I would hope to make this one as exciting as the movies are. It seems the concensus points to an independent type campaign, so I will leave it up to you as to how all of you know and work with each other. We can explore that in the first session. OR, if you would prefer, we can have you know little of each other and just be in the right place at the right time, so to speak... 

Let me know what you think and let's get going with some characters. Just to keep things even, we'll have 28 point buy stats and again 3rd level. As far as beginning equipment/ credits go, I'm thinking the average of 3 times your normal beginning dice for your class, so if you are a Soldier3, you would have The average of 3d6x500 credits or 5250 credits. I have all the Star Wars books, so if you need anything, just ask...


----------



## Melkor

I'd like to play a Jedi Guardian. If I am reading the RCR correctly, the Guardian is still a Padawan until 7th level, when he becomes a Jedi Knight.

Since I haven't played Star Wars in a while, and I've never played a Jedi Character, I might make a few mistakes here and there, so bear with me. I'm going to try and get my character finished and posted up sometime tomorrow night..

I'd vote for right after Order 66 has been issued as well (although that probably won't bode well for the future of my character or Torics).  

I would think that the two Jedi would know one another, and maybe there is some common history between them and the other characters. As far as history goes, I'm sure my Jedi Master will have been or will soon be purged.


----------



## Ambrus

> but I don't think the Arakyd droid Ambrus is talking about had been developed just yet




Actually, the DRK-1 is first seen in Episode 1; Darth Maul deploys three of them on Tatooine to locate Padme.  

Check it out:






The droid is already fully stated out in the Arms & Equipment Guide, page 60. To make it equal to a third level character I'd just have to add one heroic level. As far as equipment goes, the DRK-1 is already equiped with its stock accessories. If you'd allow a little flexibility (and extra starting funds) I might swap/add some other droid accessories, though encumbrance will only allow so much. Just let me know how much extra cash I'd have to work with and I'll get started putting it together.

As for character concept, it may very well depend on the circumstances at the start of the campaign. I have a few ideas though...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

> I'd vote for right after Order 66 has been issued as well (although that probably won't bode well for the future of my character or Torics).




I love the idea of right after Order 66 has been issued!  Our characters will probably come to tragic ends but if there is no danger, what's the point of playing?  

Melkor, I think our characters should start out knowing each other.  Both masters were probably already taken out by Order 66.

I'll start working on my character tonight and try to get him posted soon.


----------



## Galethorn

I'd also like to vote for immediately-post-order-66...

And, since we've got a pilot, two jedi, and a droid, I think I'll go for shooting stuff, looking tough, and fixing things. Oh, and I think I'm going to want a bigger, beefier weapon than the pistol I mentioned earlier...I'll have a look at the A&A guide, then come back when I've got some candidates.

Oh, and as for a background...well, my as-yet-named human soldier is going to basically be a kid who grew up on a backwater planet and had a knack for computers and mechanical things, who ended up getting conscripted, and was leading a squad by the time the fighting in his home system ceased, and he was discharged.

More to come later tonight, or possibly in the morning.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Melkor and Toric... good idea about the characters knowing each other. Now to develop their masters... 

Ambrus... My apologies, I was confusing those with the interrogation droid from Ep. IV.. My bad. Go ahead with the character creation. As far as equipment goes, I would say since the droid usually has a mounted grenade launcher worth 2000 credits, I would say that is the amount you would have to spend on upgrades, plus 1000 for your extra level of experience, so 3000 credits in all. As far as history goes, Arakyd products are mostly Empire/ Sith in use, so I would suspect that your origins would include that at some point... 

Galethorn... I like the idea of your character, but as far as him being discharged, I would leave that out at the moment. Simply because of what I have in mind for the very beginning of the campaign. 

If this helps your characters along, I am planning on starting you right in the middle of a Republic assault on a Separatist outpost on one of their subjugated worlds....


----------



## resistor

I'd be interested in playing, but I'm about to leave the country for 10 days.  If you're not going to start for a while or could handle inserting another character ex-post-facto, I'd love to play.

My character would be a Jedi Counselor who left the order several years previously over philosophical differences.  He felt that the order was too aloof, and that it was not really in-touch with the demands of defending the galaxy and aiding the people of the Republic.  Since then, he's been a roving do-gooder, traveling the galaxy spreading the light side of the Force in his own down-to-earth way.

I'd be most interested in playing between episodes III and IV, or really any time after Order 66.  He'd have an interesting dilemma in being persecuted despite having cut ties with the Jedi Order.


----------



## Galethorn

Ok, I'll keep that in mind...

Here's what I've got so far;

Str: 14, Dex: 15, Con: 14, Int: 12, Wis: 10, Cha: 10

I've chosen the following feats: Gearhead, PBS, Rapid Shot, Heroic Surge, and Quickdraw. I've got ranks in Computer Use, Demolitions, Knowledge: Technology, Pilot (one goal is for him to acquire a swoop at some point), Repair, and Spot.

As for his stuff...
One Blastech DLT-20A (it's basically an 'improved' blaster rifle): 1300 credits
One Blastech DT-12 Heavy Blaster Pistol (again, just a nicer variant on the basic weapon of its type, and it looks cool): 900 credits
Two frag grenades: 1000 credits
One knife: 25 credits
Four power packs: 100 credits
Field Kit: 1000 credits
Electrobinoculars: 1000 credits

That adds up to 5325, which is 75 more credits than you said for a 3rd level soldier, but that's only about 1.43%...so, can I have that extra 75 credits worth, or will we have to partially deplete my field kit to make up for it?

Oh yeah, and I've come up with a name, too...
Everybody calls him Cal, which is short for Callon Kordyran.


----------



## Ambrus

> Ambrus... My apologies, I was confusing those with the interrogation droid from Ep. IV.. My bad.




No apology required; one glossy black ball droid looks pretty much like the next glossy black ball droid.  

Shadowbloodmoon, I'll need some GM assistance with a few of the game-quirks to build my droid PC:

I think I'd either like to swap my weapon mount for an arm/hand or simply purchase an additional arm. Extra arms are listed as optional accessories in Ultimate Adversaries p.156 for 2,000 credits, each weighing 2 kg. It seems a bit much to me for an extra arm for a diminutive droid since, for that price, you can buy one or two cheap droids. I'll go with that price and weight though if it sounds good to you.

Also, in Ultimate Adversaries p.152 there is the optional Droid Manufacturers table which grants individual droids skill bonuses based on the corporate focus of their parent corporate manufacturer. I'd need to know if you'd allow it for my character. Being built by Arakyd Industries grants a +1 equipment bonus to Diplomacy, Gather Information, Hide and Intimidate.

I'd also be interested in purchasing installing a scomp-link computer hookup device on my droid, but it's not listed anywhere (that I know of) as an accessory. How much do you think it should cost/weigh?

As for my character background, I see a few possibilities: perhaps I could be a sentry droid being used by the separatists before the attack. I get damaged in the attack and am recovered/fixed by the rebels/PC party to be used against my former masters (perhaps Galethorn and I can work up a common history) or simply decide to join them after my master(s) is defeated in the battle. Perhaps I'm purchased by the Jedi cousel to search for the Sith when suddenly the tables are turned and its the Sith who attain control and begin hunting the Jedi? Now the Jedi conscript me into helping their fellows escape capture by the empire. Perhaps I'm an advance scout for the rebels who are about to attack the seperatists. Perhaps I'm a privately owned droid on an unrelated mission to deliver a secret message to someone when the attack first occurs and my owner simply happens to get killed leaving me alone without a cause. The latter idea has the benefit of a posibly more elaborate background with the oppurtunity to explain any modifications to my droid chassis as well as offering up a story hook. Any of this stir up some ideas for anyone?


----------



## Nephtys

I'm interested, problem is I don't have the book(s?) so I might need a little help creating a character. There wouldn't happen to be a SRD (or similar document) for Starwars somewhere on-line, would there?


----------



## Melkor

Callon Kordyran - Now THAT is a good name.

Nephtys - As far as I know, there is no SRD online for Star Wars, but I'm sure that someone would be willing to help out if Shadow thinks there's room enough for one more in the game.


----------



## linnorm

Put me down as an alternate.  I'm thinking about some sort of techie type character.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Resistor- I will go ahead and list you as an alternate, as we already have two Jedi and another sixth person ready to play. As for adding you to the group if the need arise, it would be rather easy to include a fugitive Jedi seeking help... 

Galethorn... Looks good so far, as far as the 75 credits go, the difference is minimal, so I'll not worry about it. I look forward to seeing Callon fleshed out. Oh and I agree with Melkor, nice name. 

Ambrus... This is going to be a fun one  As for the arm, firstly, I believe the extra arm was intended for Medium size droids, therefore an arm of the appropriate size would cost less any way, but I would suggest a manipulator arm/ claw more than an actual arm as they describe. I would say the cost of that would be equivalent to the cost of the weapon mount, so it's a fair trade if you're willing to go with it. The Claw would give you 1 pt of damage too. The only problem I see with it is if you wanted your droid to fire weapons from that arm. As for the Arakyd bonuses, I'll allow them only if you take at least one rank in those skills. The droid wasn't programmed with some of them originally, but since it does have Hide, it should be a +23 now. The scomp link is the computer interface device described under astromech droids. That would cost you another 750 credits for the extra tool arm and the device itself.  I like some of the history ideas, especially the ex-Separatist part... Galethorn, anyone? 


Nephtys, since you are ready to play now, I'll add you as the sixth and final character. As for character creation, let me know what type of person you would like to play and I will get you the information you need. 

Linnorm.. Consider yourself added as the other alternate. 

All... I will be posting a new OOC thread for this later on this evening. We can continue with character creation etc there. Melkor, could you edit this post to mention that it is full? Thanks...


----------



## Ambrus

> I believe the extra arm was intended for Medium size droids, therefore an arm of the appropriate size would cost less any way, but I would suggest a manipulator arm/ claw more than an actual arm as they describe. I would say the cost of that would be equivalent to the cost of the weapon mount, so it's a fair trade if you're willing to go with it. The Claw would give you 1 pt of damage too. The only problem I see with it is if you wanted your droid to fire weapons from that arm.




Hmm. Upon consideration I'd like to have a blaster pistol mounted onto the weapon mount so I'd have a combat tactic besides just ramming people.   

As for the arm, I don't mind having a claw instead of a hand, it seems appropriate. So if you're okay with using the weapon mount cost/weight to approximate the addition of an arm/claw, I'll go with that. I may get two such mini-manipulators (being human, I have trouble imagining having only one limb).



> The scomp link is the computer interface device described under astromech droids. That would cost you another 750 credits for the extra tool arm and the device itself.




Sounds okay. Is it described fully anywhere; it doesn't appear on the accessories list. What is the device's weight?

Also, out of curiosity, would there be any interest in playing out some of the campaign in real time by chat or MSM? Even an hour or two on a weeknight could really bring out the action. Or we could alternate between BPB and chat on occassion. What do people think?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but if the alternates are interested in playing Star Wars D20, there's another game recruiting here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132519


----------



## Galethorn

I think I could agree to some MSM stuff...it depends on what time and what day, really, which I'm sure would be the major concern for everyone (assuming they even had MSM).


Anyway...when I said I'd get a finished character up last night or early today, I _must_ have meant later tonight or else early tomorrow. I've got the automated excell sheet all filled in, but I still need to flesh out a background and so forth.

Speaking of which, I'm wondering the exact...well, position we'll be starting in. If it's the midst of a battle, it'll have different implications than if we're _not_ in the midst of battle. For example...

If we're not actually in the trenches/whatever, shooting/getting shot at, I'd probably have different stuff on me, and I'd want the whole former-seperatist-thing to have happened a while back, and have me (at or near the time the campaign starts) just be working as a computer and droid repairman (who happens to have a couple of very big guns).

If we're going to be in the midst of the fighting, I'd want to be a non-clone auxiliary soldier on the republic side (at least when the fighting starts)...which would mean I might or might not trade in some of my stuff for some light armor.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Frankly I'm not even sure of what MSM is.  As far as playing in real time, as Galethorn said, it would depend heavily on day and time.


----------



## Ambrus

> Frankly I'm not even sure of what MSN is. As far as playing in real time, as Galethorn said, it would depend heavily on day and time.




Sorry, I meant MSN. It's a free downloadable chat program, it stands for 'Microsoft Network'. There are plenty of other chat programs: Yahoo! Messenger, ICQ, IRC, AIM, ect. As far as time and day goes, I'm flexible. I'm sure we could work something out if people are interested. Its just an idea.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

As cool as it would be to do real-time, some of us, myself included may not be able to get together when everyone is ready, especially once I start teaching in the evenings after my break. Still the idea is a good one. If we could come up with a time Everyone is available...

Ambrus.. As far as the droid goes, they never went into much detail about the interface link. From what I gather from reading about astromech droids who usually have them as standard, they are simply a tool that is put onto a tool appendage for the droid. There was no weight/ cost given so I extrapolated from other sources. I would say the weight is less than 0.5kg. Good idea about the blaster though, something about a black spherical droid ramming into people makes it too easy for bowling jokes.... 

Galethorn.. I don't want to give too much away at the start, but yes, you will be in the midst of the fighting. If you go with your second one, I was going to suggest that you are a part of this planet's militia that had been fighting originally to keep the Separatists off, then forced to fight with them against the Republic....

I decided against making another thread because this one seems fine. When you guys are ready to post characters though, I'll start the Rogue's thread.


----------



## Galethorn

Militia? Sounds good. I'll get my finished character posted in a jiffy (once I finish his background).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

My character is nearly finished.  I still need to work on his gear and background but the rest is pretty much done.  I decided to go with a Cerean Jedi Consular since Melkor is going to do a Jedi Guardian.

Here's what I have:

Ka-Femi-Odo (translation of Father Protector of the Heavens)
Cerean Jedi Consular 3

Str: 12, Dex: 12, Con: 12, Int: 14, Wis: 16, Cha: 12

(The attributes include +2 Int, +2 Wis and -2 Dex for being a Cerean.  The original attributes before applying the modifiers should add up to 28.)

Base Attack:  +2
Melee Base Attack:  +3
Ranged Base Attack:  +3
Initiative: +3 (+1 Dex, +2 Cerean racial bonus)
Defense:  15 (17 when wielding lightsaber from Lightsaber Defense feat)

Wound Points:  12
Vitality Points:  21

Weapon:
Lightsaber (+3 to hit, 2d8+1 damage, 19-20 critical)

Regular Skills (only listing the ones that I bought ranks in):
Diplomacy 3 (+1 Cha, 2 ranks)
Hide 2 (+1 Dex, 1 rank)
Knowledge: Jedi Lore 4 (+2 Int, 2 rank)
Listen 4 (+3 Wis, 1 rank)
Sense Motive 4 (+3 Wis, 1 ranks)
Spot 4 (+3 Wis, 1 rank)

Force Skills (only listing the ones that I bought ranks in):
Affect Mind 7 (+1 Cha, 4 ranks, +2 Mind Trick feat)
Battlemind 4 (+1 Con, 3 ranks)
Empathy 8 (+3 Wis, 3 ranks, +2 Compassion feat)
Enhance Ability 5 (+1 Con, 4 ranks)
Force Defense 4 (+1 Cha, 3 ranks)
Force Stealth 3 (+1 Cha, 2 ranks)
Force Strike 6 (+2 Int, 4 ranks)
Friendship 5 (+1 Cha, 4 ranks)
Heal Another 8 (+3 Wis, 3 ranks, +2 Compassion feat)
Heal Self 5 (+1 Cha, 4 ranks)
Illusion 5 (+1 Cha, 2 ranks, +2 Mind Trick feat)
Move Object 6 (+2 Int, 4 ranks)

Feats:  Alter (1st level Force Training), Mind Trick (1st level regular feat), Compassion (2nd level Jedi Consular bonus feat), Control (3rd level Force Training), Lightsaber Defense (3rd level regular feat)

Languages:  Speak, read and write Cerean and Basic

Like I said, still need to finish up with gear and background.

Question.  How are we determining Vitality Points?  And how many credits would a Consular start with?  At 1st level they get 1d4x250.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Also, out of curiosity, would there be any interest in playing out some of the campaign in real time by chat or MSM? Even an hour or two on a weeknight could really bring out the action. Or we could alternate between BPB and chat on occassion. What do people think?




It's going to be hard for me to play the game in chat, since I'm in a different time zone than most of you. Besides, I like being able to take my time when I write and chatting IC is too stressful.



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Nephtys, since you are ready to play now, I'll add you as the sixth and final character. As for character creation, let me know what type of person you would like to play and I will get you the information you need.




Great. 

I'm considering playing a Force Adept, but I've heard they're a lot weaker class than Jedi (which might be true for most classes afaik.) What are their advatages and disadvantages compared to the other classes? If you compare them to the Jedi are they like;

Psion (FA) -vs- Psychic Warrior ?
Sorcerer -vs- Bard ?
Sorcerer -vs- Gestalt Sorcerer/Fighter/Paladin/Rogue ?


----------



## Ambrus

> As cool as it would be to do real-time, some of us, myself included may not be able to get together when everyone is ready, especially once I start teaching in the evenings after my break. Still the idea is a good one. If we could come up with a time Everyone is available...




I understand it can be tricky to get a bunch of people together online regularly, but even a single hour of online chat once in a while could permit us to have in character discussions and probably accomplish much more than we could in an entire month of posting. Like I said, if the interest is there I'm sure we can work out a time that most of the players could manage on occasion. Even if it was only once a month I think it'd still be worthwhile. The majority of the time though, we'd just post as normal.




> What are their advatages and disadvantages compared to the other classes? If you compare them to the Jedi are they like;
> 
> Psion (FA) -vs- Psychic Warrior ?
> Sorcerer -vs- Bard ?
> Sorcerer -vs- Gestalt Sorcerer/Fighter/Paladin/Rogue ?




I have access to most of the books so I'd be happy to help you make your character.

Well, first of all, there are two base Jedi classes: the Jedi Consular and the Jedi Guardian. The Jedi Consular represents the more cerebral/social/spiritual members of the Jedi order (such as Yoda) while Jedi Guardians represent the more physical/martial members of the order (such as Obi-Wan and Luke). The Jedi Consular gets a few more skill points along with a more social oriented skill list, a selection of mental/social force feats, slightly lower BAB and vitality dice than the Jedi Guardian but good Fortitude and Will saves. The Jedi Guardian on the other hand has fewer skills points along with a narrower physical skill set to choose from, a selection of martial force feats, full BAB progression, higher vitality than the Jedi Consular but good Fortitude and Reflex saves. If you like, think of it as the Psion as compared to the Psychic Warrior.

Force adepts on the other hand, are non-Jedi who use the force according to some other undefined mystic philosophy. Between the two Jedi classes, they generally resemble the Jedi Consular a bit more than the Jedi Guardian. They get as many skill points as the Consular but with a more natural/eclectic mix of skills to choose from, a selection of sensory/mental force feats, the same BAB and vitality dice as the Consular but only good Will saves. They don't get to use lightsabers but instead channel the force through more primitive weapons to enhance their battle prowess. If you want to compare them to the Psionic classes, I guess they'd be more like Wilders?

Does this help?


----------



## Melkor

I'm about half-way finished with my character. I had to stop character creation to read up a bit on the Force Skills  & Feats last night. I had forgotten how they worked (and after reading it, I remembered that Jedi never have enough Skill Points). I'll try and get him posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm currently working on my character. Wow, I can't get over how many redundant (and useless) accessories the DRK-1 is carrying. Considering how little space is available in its 30 centimeter chasis, I have trouble imagining why an engineer would waste ressources on this stuff. I mean, since equipment bonuses dont stack, there's little point in having 360º vision sensors and motion sensors and sonic sensor each weighing an extra 1 kg when all three are trumped by having an improved sensor package that grants the exact same bonuses. It seems the editors of the A&EG were unaware of the stacking rules because the DRK-1's listen and spot skills are each 2 points above what they should be. Is it really neccessary to have have an audiorecorder and videorecorder if you already have a holorecorder which does both A.V. in 3D? Also, the imagecaster and holorecorder are two names for virtually identical pieces of equipment.

Anyways, I'm going to swap some of this stuff out and make some room in the chasis for something more useful, such as a heuristic proccessor and some manipulator arms perhaps. I figure such changes would represent an NPC's efforts to have an over-sensored stock DRK-1 made into a generally more useful assistant/bodyguard droid. 



> As far as equipment goes, I would say since the droid usually has a mounted grenade launcher worth 2000 credits, I would say that is the amount you would have to spend on upgrades, plus 1000 for your extra level of experience




Just so you know, the DRK-1's grenade launcher isn't included with the stock model's price, it has to be purchased by the owner seperately. Do you want to reconsider my starting funds?


----------



## Captain Tagon

I started work on my guy. Should be done soon. I'm making him a mercenary who is actually working for the Seperatists against the Republic on whatever planet we start on, but he has some secret tie to the Jedi (old family friend or secret mission or some such) so when Order 66 goes into place he'll work to help them.


----------



## Ambrus

Character moved to the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I understand it can be tricky to get a bunch of people together online regularly, but even a single hour of online chat once in a while could permit us to have in character discussions and probably accomplish much more than we could in an entire month of posting. Like I said, if the interest is there I'm sure we can work out a time that most of the players could manage on occasion. Even if it was only once a month I think it'd still be worthwhile. The majority of the time though, we'd just post as normal.




You're probably right about this. I'm willing to give it a try once in a while.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> I have access to most of the books so I'd be happy to help you make your character.
> 
> Well, first of all, there are two base Jedi classes: the Jedi Consular and the Jedi Guardian. The Jedi Consular represents the more cerebral/social/spiritual members of the Jedi order (such as Yoda) while Jedi Guardians represent the more physical/martial members of the order (such as Obi-Wan and Luke). The Jedi Consular gets a few more skill points along with a more social oriented skill list, a selection of mental/social force feats, slightly lower BAB and vitality dice than the Jedi Guardian but good Fortitude and Will saves. The Jedi Guardian on the other hand has fewer skills points along with a narrower physical skill set to choose from, a selection of martial force feats, full BAB progression, higher vitality than the Jedi Consular but good Fortitude and Reflex saves. If you like, think of it as the Psion as compared to the Psychic Warrior.
> 
> Force adepts on the other hand, are non-Jedi who use the force according to some other undefined mystic philosophy. Between the two Jedi classes, they generally resemble the Jedi Consular a bit more than the Jedi Guardian. They get as many skill points as the Consular but with a more natural/eclectic mix of skills to choose from, a selection of sensory/mental force feats, the same BAB and vitality dice as the Consular but only good Will saves. They don't get to use lightsabers but instead channel the force through more primitive weapons to enhance their battle prowess. If you want to compare them to the Psionic classes, I guess they'd be more like Wilders?
> 
> Does this help?




It's a great help, thanks .

For purely non-mechanical reasons I'd be more inclined to play a Force Adept, since we already have a couple of Jedi characters and an Adept would have a more distinctive flavour. In a point for point comparison it seems a bit weaker than the Consulsar, but not enough to make a difference.
The big question is skills. Skills affect Forcecasting, I know that much, and I'm guessing a lot of the Force skills are exclusive to a particular class. But I don't know which skills/spells are actually useful. So what I need now is a little list of the best low level forceskills of the Consular and the Adept. And some feats too, please .


----------



## Galethorn

*Callon Kordyran*
Human Soldier 3

*Str* 14 (+2)
*Dex* 15 (+2)
*Con* 14 (+2)
*Int* 12 (+1)
*Wis* 10 (+0)
*Cha* 10 (+0)


*Vitality*: 27
*Wounds*: 14
*Force Points*: 3
*Reputation*: +1
*Defense*: 16 (+4 class, +2 dex)
*Flat-footed*: 14
*Touch*: 16
*Initiative*: +2 (+2 dex)
*Speed*: 10m

*Saves*
Fortitude: +5 (+3 base, +2 con)
Reflex: +3 (+1 base, +2 dex)
Will: +1 (+1 base)

*ATTACKS*
BAB: +3
Melee base: +5
Ranged base: +5
-----------------------
Blastech DLT-20A: +5 to-hit (+3/+3 rapid shot), 3d8+3 damage, crit on 20, range: 30m
Blastech DT-12: +5 to-hit (+3/+3 rapid shot), 3d8+2 damage, crit on 20, range: 6m
Knife: +5 to-hit, 1d4+2 damage, crit on 20, range: 2m

*SKILLS* (with ranks in them)
Computer Use: +9 (6 ranks, +1 int, +2 feat)
Demolitions: +7 (6 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (Technology): +7 (6 ranks, +1 int)
Pilot: +8 (6 ranks, +2 dex)
Repair: +9 (6 ranks, +1 int, +2 feat)
Spot: +3 (6 ranks, cross-class)

*FEATS*
1. Gearhead, Heroic Surge, Point-blank Shot
2. Rapid Shot
3. Quickdraw

*CLASS ABILITIES*
Proficient in...
All simple, primitive, and vibro weapons
Blaster rifles and pistols
Heavy weapons
Light armor

*EQUIPMENT*
One Blastech DLT-20A: 1300 credits, 6.7kg
One Blastech DT-12 Heavy Blaster Pistol: 900 credits, 2kg
Two frag grenades: 1000 credits, .5kg each (1kg total)
One knife: 25 credits, 1kg
Four power packs: 100 credits, .1kg each (.4 kg total)
Field Kit: 1000 credits, 10kg
Electrobinoculars: 1000 credits, 1kg
*Total Weight Carried:* 22.1kg (light load)

*Light Load:* 29 *Medium Load:* 58 *Heavy Load:* 87.5

*PHYSCIAL DESCRIPTION*
Short, unkempt red hair (and red stubble)
Fair skin
Blue eyes
Powerful, broad-shouldered build
196cm tall
110kg

*BACKGROUND*
Forthcoming

*PERSONALITY*
Forthcoming

*PICTURE OF HIM*


----------



## Melkor

Shadowbloodmoon -

I have come up with a good idea for a different character concept. Would you mind sending me an email through the site with your email address so I can discuss it with you (It looks like you have private messaging disabled on your account) ?

Thanks!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sorry for the delay all, I had to work today and such. As for Vitality points, we'll go with max at first level and average each additional level. Plus applicable Constitution bonuses of course. 

Galethorn... Callon looks good so far. I'll post the Rogue's thread so you can post him once you have his background and personality fleshed out. 

Toric... Ka-Femi-Odo looks good so far. Vitality points are as above. As for his Starting money, normally third level characters start with 3000 credits, but I'm giving everyone the average of the 3 times their starting money, which in your case would be the average of 3d4x250 or 1875 credits. I'm doing this because of the war causing difficulties with economies everywhere, even within the Jedi Council, whose funds come originally from the Republic... That and you do start with a lightsaber 

Nephtys... Ambrus seems to have helped you on the choosing of a class, but as far as choosing your skills and feats, that choice is pretty much up to you. The Force Adept can be considering a type of sorcerer/ witch/ shaman/ what-have-you. Whereas Jedi Guardians would focus on skills that improve your abilities with combat in a physical sense, Jedi Consulars focusing on skills and feats that help with combat in the mental arena (diplomacy, affect mind, etc.), Adepts would focus on natural aspects of the Force: healing, prophecy, etc. 

That being said, even though the Force adept does have class skills, Force skills and feats are not exclusive to any one Force using class. What limits your skill choices is your choice of Force Training at first and second level. The only Force skills that don't have this limitation are Friendship, Enhance Ability and Empathy. Alter si usually the first choice for mosr Force Adepts, as it immediately gives them access to skills such as Move Object, Heal Another and Affect Mind. The next that is usually chosen is Control, allowing access to Heal Self, Battlemind and Force Defense. Sometimes Sense is chosen, which gives access to skills like Farseeing, See Force and Teleptahy. 

As far as the feats go, it usually depends on what you want your Force Adept to focus on. Some allow you bonuses to Affect Mind, while others to Move Object and another for bonuses to Dark Side abilities. As you design your character, we'll help you flesh out the game details. 

Ambrus.. Firstly, thank you for helping Nephtys out. That really helps me out. Secondly, if we can work it, I would like to do at least one chat a month. We'll see if we can work it out. Now, on to your character who is fast becoming a DRK-1.5.... I went with 3000 credits to start simply because one, that's normal for 3rd level characters and there is no average roll to make for droids. Also though, normally a DRK-1 costs 16000 without the launcher. The launcher add-on costs 2000. When normally purchased, it includes the launcher and would cost 18000 credits. Since you opted not to have the launcher, I gave that 2000 back, plus an additional 1000 simply for the extra heroic character level. That and I think I am giving you somewhat of a break on switching out all the redundant parts for newer/ more useful ones. That being said, do you think that is an unfair amount or better yet, what do you think would be a fair amount? I'm not trying to be antagonistic, but I am trying to be fair with everyone. 

Melkor... Hmm.. I thought I had my PM active. Anyway, I will send you a message with my email in it. 

Captain Tagon... Sounds good with your character. I'm looking forward to seeing him fleshed out. 

Speaking of characters, here is the Rogue's thread.

I hope I covered all the bases, if not, I should be here all night.


----------



## Melkor

Shadowbloodmoon - 

I just sent you an email. Normally, I wouldn't post up just to say that, but I want to make sure you receive it. Let me know what you think and if you approve, and I'll get the character finished tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Got it Melkor, reply on its way. I'm posting that because I know that our two email systems have problems with each other on occasion.


----------



## Ambrus

> That being said, do you think that is an unfair amount or better yet, what do you think would be a fair amount? I'm not trying to be antagonistic, but I am trying to be fair with everyone.




Honestly I hadn't considered if it was fair or not. Perhaps you got the impression I was complaining about the funds I've been allocated. I'm sorry if you did, it wasn't my intention. I only brought up the issue of the grenade launcher because it sounded like you thought the DRK-1 automatically got one for free. I just wanted you to be clear on the facts before you made any decisions. It's important to me that you be comfortable with my character, since you allowing a droid in the first place is already rather accomodating of you IMHO.

Three thousand sounds good to me, or any amount you choose is fine really. Would I also get the extra funds from any stock accessories I swap out, some fraction thereof or nothing at all? Just curious.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus... Depends on how much math you want to do.... I'll stick with the 3000 credits for beginning money. As far as swapping goes I would say add up all the overflow you get from swapping parts, etc. and take an additional 10 percent out of that for the cost of the work needing to be done to make room, refit parts, etc. Whatever's left over can be added to your starting credits. Oh and one more thing, the imagecaster and holorecorder are actually two different things... One allows you only to record, not play back images, the other gives you that capability as well.... I agree on the other stuff though. I don't see anywhere that overrides that equipment bonuses don't stack for droids... (or anyone else for that matter)


----------



## Ambrus

> Originally posted by *Shadowbloodmoon*
> Oh and one more thing, the imagecaster and holorecorder are actually two different things... One allows you only to record, not play back images, the other gives you that capability as well....




Shadowbloodmoon, I don't mean to dispute this with you, but I'm fairly certain that the two devices both record and project holograms. The holorecorder is described as a "recorder with a playback feature" and then clarified with the phrase: "The droid can record up to 5 minutes worth of material and play it back whenever desired." This is the piece of equipment that R2 has and we've all seen him both record and project holograms. The Imagecaster's description is a bit more confusing but it ends by saying that "If two comlinks, each connected to an Imagecaster are in communication, they can send and receive real-time images, allowing for face-to-face communications." The only way that they could manage 'face-to-face communications' is if both imagecasters were capable of simultaneously recording and projecting holograms of their respective users. The only difference between the two devices is that the former records only five minutes worth of images while the latter can record up to an hour of images and uses an energy cell. Maybe there's another description of these devices or an errata that I haven't read though.

Oh, BTW, I found a Star Wars gamer article where the rules for playing a droid (most of chapter 15 of the Revised Core Rulebook) were first published. One of the very few pieces of equipment they list as an accessory for a droid is a "Humanoid Digital Manipulator Arm" for a cost of 400 credits. It gives a droid the regular use of a humanoid hand and requires a free tool mount to attach. It's almost 1400% more expensive than what you originally proposed, but I'm willing to go with it if you like it. 

Also, I found a thread on JD Wiker's own site in which he answers some questions about the DRK-1 and some of the quirks we've been discussing. If you're interested, here's a link: http://pub35.ezboard.com/fjdwikersboardsfrm2.showMessage?topicID=584.topic



> Originally posted by *Nephytus*
> The big question is skills. Skills affect Forcecasting, I know that much, and I'm guessing a lot of the Force skills are exclusive to a particular class. But I don't know which skills/spells are actually useful. So what I need now is a little list of the best low level forceskills of the Consular and the Adept. And some feats too, please .




Nephytus, this is rather tricky to work out but I'll do my best. (I don't suppose I could just convince you to play a soldier or something simple to start...  ) Basically, there are various force based skills that aren't class-skills for any of the force using classes (Jedi or Force Adept); that is, until they buy a force feat which grants them access to certain force skills as if they were class-skills. Different force feats grant access to different groups of related force skills. Both the Jedi Consular and the Force Adept gain the basic Force Sensitive feat for free (the feat that makes a person into a force user) as well as a bonus feat at 1st level (and again at later levels) which allow them to buy one of these three skill group force feats: Alter, Control and Sense. Alter grants you access to force skills that manipulate raw force energies: Affect Mind, Drain Energy, Force Grip, Force Lightning, Force Strike, Heal Another and Move Object. Control grants you access to force skills that help you manipulate the force within your own body:Force Defense, Force Stealth and Heal Self. Sense grants you access to force skills that increase your sensitivity to the force allowing you greater insight and perception: Enhance Senses, Fear, See Force and Telepathy. The last two feats also grant you a few esoteric abilities tied to their theme.

As far as which "low-level" skills are "actually useful", well, that's a matter of personal preference and game experience. I mean, every skill is useful to at least some degree at low levels (every master has to start somewhere after all). And for the feats you are free to spend any available feats you have on other force feats though there isn't much point in buying the other two force-skill related feats since you'll get them eventually for free by advancing in your class and, really, you won't have enough skill points to buy up that many force skills anyway. Both the Jedi Consular and the Force Adept have to narrow their focus and only try to master a handful of force skills during their careers if they want to be truly effective. The good thing though is that simply having a skill-related feat makes those skills available for use in untrained skill checks in a pinch.

On top of that, there are a slew of other force feats to choose from. Some grant nifty force enhanced martial abilities, others grant various esoteric abilities and some simply grant a +2 bonus to two related force skills. Think of them as psionic feats, they're hard to summarize because their effects are so varied. You won't get many of them since you usually have to buy them with your few level granted feats, but they can really add some focus and direction for your character. Try to pick a direction for your character and I'll narrow my focus to helping you find stuff that fits your concept.


----------



## Nephtys

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ambrus.. Firstly, thank you for helping Nephtys out. That really helps me out.




Yeah, he's great.  You too, sorry for being so needy. 




			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Nephytus, this is rather tricky to work out but I'll do my best. (I don't suppose I could just convince you to play a soldier or something simple to start...  )




Nah, I'd rather have the Force with me.  

Alter seems more well-rounded, combining both offensive, support and diplomacy bonuses. I'll pick that as my first Force Training feat. If I get a second FTF (as I noticed Toric's character got) I'll choose Sense. 

What skills would I focus on... It's not easy to choose when I don't know what they do, but here's an unqualified guess: Affect Mind, Heal Other, Move Object, Enhance Senses, Telepathy. 
I'm guessing Drain Energy, Force Grip, force Lightning and Force Strike are similar in use and I would have to know what kind of damage they can do before choosing between them. Are they all Dark Side skills? And what side-effects does that have?



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> ...
> Try to pick a direction for your character and I'll narrow my focus to helping you find stuff that fits your concept.




I suppose my direction is pretty general so far  . Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Ambrus

Nephytus, I'm going to assume you're sticking with your choice of playing a Force adept rather than a Jedi. Let's try to work on the specifics now.



> Alter seems more well-rounded, combining both offensive, support and diplomacy bonuses. I'll pick that as my first Force Training feat. If I get a second FTF (as I noticed Toric's character got) I'll choose Sense.




As a 3rd level force adept, you do indeed get your choice of your second force skill feat at 2nd level (the last one you'll gain at 4th level). Also, at third level, you gain a bonus feat which you must choose from among this list: Alertness, Animal Affinity, Endurance, Frightful Presence, Link, Mind Trick, Mimic, Stealthy and Track (you get to choose another feat again at 3rd, 9th, 14th and 20th level). You're probably familiar with some of these feats which are the same as their D&D counterparts. You can't yet take frightful presence because you don't meet its prerequisites; Link is a force feat that will improve the Farseeing and telepathy skills and Mind trick is a force feat that will improve the affect mind and illusion skills.

Naturally, you'll also get two regular feats for your 1st and 3rd character levels and perhaps a bonus feat for being human.

So far your feats include:
Alter
Force Sensitive
Sense
Weapon Group Proficiency (primitive weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)

Okay, back to skills...



> What skills would I focus on... It's not easy to choose when I don't know what they do, but here's an unqualified guess: Affect Mind, Heal Other, Move Object, Enhance Senses, Telepathy.




First off, most force skills are fueled by the sacrifice of your vitality points. The bigger the effect, the bigger the vitality cost. Asside from that, they are rolled against DCs like most other skills. As a Force Adept, you gain 6 skill points per level (plus Int and races bonuses)

Affect mind will alter a target's perceptions or implant a suggestion in his mind.
Heal Other, surprise, heals other creatures' wounds, either vitality or wound damage.
Move Object allows you to use the force to move objects or creatures.
Enhance sense grants a temporary force bonus to Listen, Spot, Sense motive and Search checks.
Telepathy permits a brief transmission of a single word and emotion to a target at variable range.



> I'm guessing Drain Energy, Force Grip, force Lightning and Force Strike are similar in use and I would have to know what kind of damage they can do before choosing between them.




It's hard to quantify these powers since they all have different ranges, saving throws, number of opponents and damage potential.
Drain energy taps the dark side to siphon away the energy of electronic devices including weapon power packs and droids but excluding things with big fusion reactors.
Force grip taps the dark side to injure an opponent with crushing force (3d6).
Force lighting taps the dark side to bathe an area in dark energy (3d8).
Force strike taps the dark side to deal damage to multiple opponents (3d4).



> Are they all Dark Side skills?




Yup.  



> And what side-effects does that have?




You gain a dark side point each time you use one. Dark side points are bad. I'll let Shadowbloodmoon introduce you to the consequences.  



> Thanks a lot for your help.




Heh. Don't thank me until you get my bill.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hi guys... I did a little more reading Ambrus, and I guess you're right. Now that really makes no sense why they would include so many redundant systems in such a tiny droid. Especially when equipment bonuses don't stack. I have the same Gamer mag around here somewhere, but if you want to go with that, that's fine with me. It would give you a better handle on things, I think, even though it is much more expensive. Oh and thanks for the thread link. It's proving to be interesting... From reading though, I'm curious enough to wonder if the holoprojector is meant for tiny palm sized images and the image caster can create up to medium-size images.... 

Nephtys... Yes, Dark Side points are bad things, especially when I'm around. As far as finishing up your character make sure you have the following;

Attributes: 28 point buy, modified by race. 
Wound Points: equal to your Constitution score
Vitality Points: 17 + (3x Con bonus)
Force Points: You start with 2. 
Skills: You also have Class skills to choose from besides Force skills, taken from the same pool of skill points. These are- Climb, Craft, Handle Animal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge, Listen, Profession, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival, Swim and Treat Injury. I'm sure you're pretty familiar with these as they are standard d20 skills. Again, as Ambrus said, you start with (6+ Int)x 4 at first level and then additional 6 + Int each additional level. Also, if you chose to be Human, you get an additional 6 skill points to add to your total. 

Feats: I believe Ambrus described these pretty well. Some of the standard feats from d20 are available as well, Alertness, Dodge, Power Attack, etc. 

BAB at 3rd level: +2
Fort: +2 
Ref: +2
Will: +3

Defense: +4
Reputation: +0

Credits: You would start with 3750 credits worth of equipment, and no, you don't get a lightsaber... As for equipment costs, Ambrus or I will get that to you as you need it. 

Hopefully that will help you out.


----------



## Nephtys

Heh, maybe I'll have my character give yours a grease job once in a while. Maybe an occasional polishing. 

Ok, so using the force drains your vitality and using Heal Self restores your vitality. Or just your wound points? If that's the case how does one regain vitality? Rest? Drugs?
-

I'm surprised a skill that drains energy out of non-living equipment would be considered Evil... But I guess self-defense could be construed as an act of Fear. 
-

What about ability-scores? I can guess that the clairsentient powers involve Wisdom and the mind-affecting get a bonus from Charisma, but what about the others?
As a primary caster I'll need a high Intelligence for skill points, a high Constitution for vitality(?) and wound-points. Do the other stats affect the forcecasting significantly?
-

What does the bonus feat Mimic do? Is it a force feat, or one of those bonus-to-usual-skills-feats that I never bother with because they're a bit dull and underpowered?

-
Does using the Force to directly or indirectly cause damage in any way cause a character to gain a Dark Side point? 
Does gaining dark side points eventually make the character unplayable (or not allowed to be played) or are the repercussions RP-based (I imagine it's a bit difficult to walk around in a Rebel base looking like Emperor Palpatine , though I imagine that would take years of evil behavior).
-

What are Force Points?


----------



## Galethorn

I'll anwer that last one (force points)...

Force points are like action points...they basically let you add some D6s to a d20 roll (among other things) and you can choose whether to draw them from the light side (less powerful at low levels, more powerful at high levels), or from the dark side (more powerful at low levels, less powerful at high levels, and gives you dark-side points).

Oh, and I posted my finished character on the RG thread.


----------



## Ambrus

> From reading though, I'm curious enough to wonder if the holoprojector is meant for tiny palm sized images and the image caster can create up to medium-size images....




I don't think the game-designers really thought about it too hard. JD Wiker himself admits that he doesn't know what an Imagecaster is. R2's holorecorder seems able to project up to medium sized images IIRC his projection of Luke for Jabba in ROTJ. The Imagecaster on the other hand actually has a maximum image size listed as 30 centimeters (roughly 1 foot). I'll probably just ignore the addition of the imagecaster as JD Wiker suggests since its redundant and not even a droid accessory in the first place.

I'll also use the arm accessory from the magazine, it sounds good to me.

I'll probably also swap out the audio and video recorders since a good holorecorder can already record and playback sights and sounds, that is unless you disagree. I'm sorry if this is turning out to be a pain for you. My original intention wasn't to completely redesign the DRK-1, its just that the person who wrote-up its stat block in the AE&G doesn't seem to have done a very good job. 

So, how's about that Rogue's gallery?


----------



## Ambrus

> I'll anwer that last one




Thanks Galethorn



> Heh, maybe I'll have my character give yours a grease job once in a while. Maybe an occasional polishing.




I'm not sure if I want to receive a "greese job" from any organics...  



> Ok, so using the force drains your vitality and using Heal Self restores your vitality.




Heal self can heal vitality, wound or ability damage. The last two cost vitality, but the first is essentially free unless you fail your skill check.



> If that's the case how does one regain vitality? Rest? Drugs?




A little of column A, a little of column B.  



> I'm surprised a skill that drains energy out of non-living equipment would be considered Evil...




The effect isn't evil neccessarily, it's just that you have to tap into the dark side to disperse/destroy the energy in the device.



> What about ability-scores? I can guess that the clairsentient powers involve Wisdom and the mind-affecting get a bonus from Charisma, but what about the others?
> As a primary caster I'll need a high Intelligence for skill points, a high Constitution for vitality(?) and wound-points.




The Force Adept class description suggests that Intelligence and Wisdom are of primary importance and that Charisma could help boost interpersonal skills. Constitution is also useful for increasing your vitality pool.



> Do the other stats affect the forcecasting significantly?




Not really, no.



> What does the bonus feat Mimic do? Is it a force feat, or one of those bonus-to-usual-skills-feats that I never bother with because they're a bit dull and underpowered?




The latter. It improves disguise and perform checks.



> Does using the Force to directly or indirectly cause damage in any way cause a character to gain a Dark Side point?




It depends on the circumstances and the DM, but most likely yes...  



> Does gaining dark side points eventually make the character unplayable (or not allowed to be played) or are the repercussions RP-based (I imagine it's a bit difficult to walk around in a Rebel base looking like Emperor Palpatine




It depends on the DM.  



> though I imagine that would take years of evil behavior).




Ah, young padawan... you'd be surprised how fast you can become twisted by the dark side. Check out episode 3; you can time Sidious's and Vader's transformations on a stopwatch.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Thanks Galethorn




Yes, thanks. 




			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I want to receive a "greese job" from any organics...




You prefer lubricating yourself?  



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Heal self can heal vitality, wound or ability damage. The last two cost vitality, but the first is essentially free unless you fail your skill check.




Hmm, then Heal self is a must have skill. The by far most practical way to regain "mana". Then maybe Control is a better feat choice than Sense, since hitting people with weapons is the only non-evil way to make an active contribution in combat without turning to the Dark Side.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Ah, young padawan... you'd be surprised how fast you can become twisted by the dark side. Check out episode 3; you can time Sidious's and Vader's transformations on a stopwatch.




But Sidiuos had been waste deep in evil for years, and so had Tyranus. I'm sure they must have used the Dark Side hundreds of times in their careers before turning ugly.
Point taken about Anakin, though. Maybe the Dark Side effects certain people worse than others irrespective of their relative usage of the power.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The DM for the Star Wars movies was lenient when it came to Dark Side Points..... As for using other weapons to fight, again, it depends on the circumstances. Though you don't have a Jedi code to follow, you can still be affected by Dark Side points just the same. Go too far and your character becomes mine..... After failing a huge Will save of course. 

Anyway, Ambrus is right about most of the droids in that book. I think the designers went shopping... "This is cool... let's put this in... " 

The Rogue's thread is here... 

Everything seems to be coming along just fine. As soon as all the characters are in the Rogue's thread and approved, I'll post the first IC.


----------



## Nephtys

What ability scores are tied to the different Force skills? Does Force Stealth give a bonus to Hide or is it more like Invisibility?

Are there other force skills that have not been mentioned? I've seen a couple on Thorics character sheet. And what Feat are they under?

Does Battlemind give a bonus to to hit and damage or AC? In that case how much?

*What about Empathy? 

(Sory for going back and editing, but I'm coming up with new questions as I go along creating my character. )


----------



## Ambrus

> What ability scores are tied to the different Force skills?




Constitution: Battlemind, Drain Energy, Enhance Ability
Intelligence: Force Grip, Force Lightning, Force Strike, Move Object
Wisdom: Empathy, Enhance Senses, Farseeing, Fear, Heal Another, See Force, Telepathy
Charisma: Affect Mind, Force Defense, Force Stealth, Friendship, Heal Self, Illusion



> Does Force Stealth give a bonus to Hide or is it more like Invisibility?




Neither. It's used to hide your true nature from other force users with the See Force skill.



> Are there other force skills that have not been mentioned? I've seen a couple on Thorics character sheet.




You've now got the full list above.



> And what Feat are they under?




Those not previously mentioned are available with the Force Sensitive feat.



> Does Battlemind give a bonus to to hit and damage or AC? In that case how much?




It grants a force bonus on attack rolls. How big a bonus depends on your skill check.



> *What about Empathy?




What about it? The name says it all. It allows you to read a target's surface emotions.



> (Sory for going back and editing, but I'm coming up with new questions as I go along creating my character. )




It'd probably be better to simply make new posts. This is why I contend that chatting in real time is easier and more efficient than posting back and forth.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> What about it? The name says it all. It allows you to read a target's surface emotions.




So it gives a bonus to Sense Motive?



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> It'd probably be better to simply make new posts. This is why I contend that chatting in real time is easier and more efficient than posting back and forth.




Fair enough, .

Now, are there any more Feats that give bonuses to force skills? (except for Mind Trick)


----------



## Ambrus

Nephtys said:
			
		

> So it gives a bonus to Sense Motive?




It gives you the target's mood, attitude and emotional state. Afterwards, you get a force bonus on the next social skill check you make against the target within 10 minutes.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Now, are there any more Feats that give bonuses to force skills? (except for Mind Trick)




Yes, but I thought you didn't care for such skill bonus feats.  
Instead of listing though, why don't you just decide which skills you'd like to have a bonus for and I'll search for an appropriate feat?


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Yes, but I thought you didn't care for such skill bonus feats.
> Instead of listing though, why don't you just decide which skills you'd like to have a bonus for and I'll search for an appropriate feat?




I care for such skill bonus feats, but not for the conventional (ex: Alertness) feats of that category. 

Here are the skills I'm thinking of getting. I've already chosen Mind Trick as a bonus feat, but I need three more. If armour is useful (is it?) I might pick up an armour proficiency, or maybe a firearms proficiency for offensive capability. 
These skills are pretty much equal to me, since I don't know the specifics on what they do, so I guess I need a feat that gives a bonus to as many of these skills as possible...

Friendship: 8 (6+2)
Enhance Ability: 8 (6+2)
Illusion: 8 (6+2)
Affect Mind: 8 (6+2)
Force Lightning: 9 (6+3)
Heal Another: 7 (6+1)
Heal Self: 8 (6+2)
Move Object: 9 (6+3)
Force Defense: 7 (6+1)
Battlemind: 8 (6+2)


----------



## Ambrus

Nephtys said:
			
		

> If armour is useful (is it?) I might pick up an armour proficiency




Well, heroic classes grant an ever increasing defense bonus if you remain unarmored, so unless you plan on wearing some fairly heavy armor then no, it isn't really worthwhile.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> These skills are pretty much equal to me, since I don't know the specifics on what they do, so I guess I need a feat that gives a bonus to as many of these skills as possible...




The 'Attuned' feat boosts Enhance Ability and Heal Self.
The 'Mettle' feat boosts Battlemind and Force Defense.
That's about it. Also, keep in mind that there are lots of other force feats which grant other force related abilities or improve martial prowess, defense, speed, ect much like Psionic feats.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Well, heroic classes grant an ever increasing defense bonus if you remain unarmored, so unless you plan on wearing some fairly heavy armor then no, it isn't really worthwhile.




Good, it didn't really fot the concept anyway. 



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> The 'Attuned' feat boosts Enhance Ability and Heal Self.
> The 'Mettle' feat boosts Battlemind and Force Defense.
> That's about it. Also, keep in mind that there are lots of other force feats which grant other force related abilities or improve martial prowess, defense, speed, ect much like Psionic feats.




They might both be worthwhile. The character has spent most of its points on the mental ability scores, so it might need Enhance Ability to boost the physical scores to be able to contribute in combat. Enhancing those ability scores would perhaps have the same effects as having a bit higher Battlemind or Force Defense. So if Enhance Ability does what I think it does I guess I'll pick Attuned.
Maybe I'm totally wrong about all this. Maybe my character simply isn't suited to physical combat because of the low ability scores and the focus on skillcasting. Maybe I shouldn't try to patch up my weaknesses and instead go with my strengths. I can't make that asessment. What do you think?

28pt buy
Str: 8/-2 (2 pts)
Dex: 10/+0 (2 pts)
Con: 14/+2 (6 pts)
Int: 16/+3 (10pts)
Wis: 12/+1 (4 pts)
Cha: 14/+2 (6 pts)


----------



## Ambrus

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm totally wrong about all this. Maybe my character simply isn't suited to physical combat because of the low ability scores and the focus on skillcasting. Maybe I shouldn't try to patch up my weaknesses and instead go with my strengths. I can't make that asessment. What do you think?




Honestly, I've never played the kind of character you're building so I don't really know how effective it'll be. Same thing for my droid. The general design philosophy behind the D20 system usually advocates optimizing your character's strong points rather than putting your building ressources into covering your character's short-comings.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Nephtys... I'll give you a little GM's insight on this one. So far, it seems you are trying to cover more bases than are on the field. Perhaps if you chose a focus, which in this case seems to be a mind affecting sorcerer, keep your skills and feats tied to that. We have more than enough 'toughs' to do the combat that will most certainly take place. Perhaps your character could be the one that supports these guys with the healing and dealing with NPCs... Just a thought. Especially since you haven't spent any points on 'normal' skills....


----------



## Ambrus

Nephtys... I just remembered a feat for Force Adepts called Spellcasting which may mesh with your character concept. Basically, it represents various traditions of some cultures in which the force is believed to be magic. These spellcasters manifest their force abililties by "casting" spells. Essentially, manifesting a force skill becomes a full-round action that provokes an attack of oppurtunity rather than a standard action but lowers the vitality cost of all such skills by 1 point. Interested?


----------



## Ambrus

Shadowbloodmoon... I've been working on my droid PC and I believe I have all the nuts and bolts worked out. Please take a look at my entry in the Rogue's Gallery and let me know if it all makes sense and whether there's anything I should change. All the new equipment I've installed balances weight-wise (within 10 grams) of the DRK-1's listed stock equipment so I'm considering that it can all occupy the vacated space within the chasis so the droid won't look any different at first sight. I've also followed you monetary guidelines and I end up with a spare 15 credits to my name. Yay me! I've also made a series of images of my droid showing where everything is installed and what it looks like with some of the instruments deployed and visible. There are links for the images in light orange throughout my PC write-up. Please check them out, I'm quite pleased with them.  

All that I'm missing is a alphanumeric name and the specifics of my character background. I didn't get much in the way of feedback on the ideas I posted originally. I'd like to know a bit more about the planet we're starting on and some specifics about the Seperatists who live there at first. Who/what are they exactly? How many are there? What are they doing there? How long have they been there? Anything you can offer would help me. Thanks!  

I'm really starting to get exited about this new campaign, especially the oppurtunity to play by chat on occasion. W00T!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I took a look earlier at your droid, and so far, everything seems to be in order. Those picture are really nice, Visual Dictionary nice. I'm impressed. What program did you use to make those? 

As far as naming conventions go, since during the first part of the campaign you will be starting on the side of the Separatists, they usually give their droids unit numbers. Meaning that you could be Unit 314 for instance. This if course could change later and someone less focused on pragmatic logic could call you 'Dark Eye', 'Blackball', or 'Sphere of Annihilation'.... 

For background, I'm not going to mention which planet we're on just yet because I know some of you have heard of it... However, that being said, the planet was at one time a human outpost. During the Separatists' main assault, this was one of their targeted planets. Currently, they have installed an outpost simply to keep control of the planet and its comparatively tiny sentient population, of which some of the other PCs are a member of... Your position currently would probably be as a recon/ spy droid. Making sure that one, the natives aren't growing restless and two, that the Republic doesn't try to land here secretly. This job of course was given to you specifically because of your Independent Thought Matrix. Unfortunately, ITM's don't include loyalty inhibitors... Just some thoughts to get you going. 

I'm glad you are as excited as I am. I can't wait to get you guys started up... Nephtys, how's it coming on your Force Adept?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Shadow,

My character is posted in the Rogues Gallery thread.  I cleaned him up a bit and made a few minor changes, mostly to skills.  I left out any mention of the Jedi Master who trained him so that you could fill in the details as you see fit.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Excellent, I'll take a look shortly. Thank you.


----------



## Ambrus

> Those picture are really nice, Visual Dictionary nice. I'm impressed. What program did you use to make those?




Thanks. I just used photoshop. I can't take all the credit though. I used several online images of the DRK-1 as a starting point. I just couldn't find a nice, crisp, coloured image that I like though, so I made my own. It turned out so well that I got carried away and started making different versions with the accessories. I'm a graphic designer BTW.  



> since during the first part of the campaign you will be starting on the side of the Separatists, they usually give their droids unit numbers.




Well, I'm still trying to decide that actually. Justifying switching sides is somewhat tricky in the middle of a battle, especially when one is programmed to be part of a droid army. I'm still considering options. Arakyd Industries was supplying droids to the republic long before palpatine came to power after all. I could just as easily be an advance scout for the clone army.



> This if course could change later and someone less focused on pragmatic logic could call you 'Dark Eye', 'Blackball', or 'Sphere of Annihilation'....




I call it, the Sphere of Fear... Planet Death... Giant hurt ball... the Deathticle?...  



> Currently, they have installed an outpost simply to keep control of the planet and its comparatively tiny sentient population, of which some of the other PCs are a member of...




Ah, so it's a purely military instillation then? No civilians, private citizens, industry, commerce, ect? One of my ideas was to be a privately owned droid. Either way, thanks for the info. I'll think about it some more and get back to you.


----------



## linnorm

I've dug around my books a bit and I think I'll go for the Outlaw Tech from the Hero's Guide.  I'd like to take the 3rd level ability swap too if that's OK.  I'll try and get it posted tonight.


----------



## Melkor

Im excited about this as well. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus... Hmm.... you could also be, dare I say it, a privately owned mercenary droid... services bought and used for by the Separatists, actually that would fit quite well with what a have in mind for the beginning, assuming Tagon's character does what I think it will... 

Linnorm, that sounds fine. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

EDIT: Guys, I'm ready to post the IC thread, but I need Captain Tagon's and Nephtys' characters ASAP. Thank you!!!


----------



## Captain Tagon

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Ambrus... Hmm.... you could also be, dare I say it, a privately owned mercenary droid... services bought and used for by the Separatists, actually that would fit quite well with what a have in mind for the beginning, assuming Tagon's character does what I think it will...





I'll get the stats worked out tonight while watching Stargate. What exactly did you want in his background because I'm still not 100% on all the details?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Maybe I read it wrong, but I think you mentioned something about being a mercenary. It actually doesn't matter which side you begin play working for, but it fits a concept I had with you working with Ambrus' character if you start on the Separatist side. If that doesn't fly with you, that's fine. My stories are easily editable...


----------



## Captain Tagon

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe I read it wrong, but I think you mentioned something about being a mercenary. It actually doesn't matter which side you begin play working for, but it fits a concept I had with you working with Ambrus' character if you start on the Separatist side. If that doesn't fly with you, that's fine. My stories are easily editable...





Yeah, that's it exactly. Stats are for the most part done, just need to finalize skill and feat choices and then do the equipment thing.


----------



## linnorm

My character is up and awaiting need of his talents.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Shadow, do we get one Force Point for each of our three levels plus one for being a Jedi as in the rules?  Or do we start with fewer with the assumption that we spent some already?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sounds good Tagon and Linnorm. Force Points for Force Users are four total. For non- Force users, of course it would only be three. I figure you could also have gotten more as well as used up some in your previous 2 levels, so it evens out, I think.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Ambrus... Hmm.... you could also be, dare I say it, a privately owned mercenary droid... services bought and used for by the Separatists, actually that would fit quite well with what a have in mind for the beginning, assuming Tagon's character does what I think it will...




I welcome any ideas you have to offer, though I'm not really following you since I know so little about the starting situation of the campaign. Could you perhaps elaborate on your idea? What race(s) are these seperatists BTW?



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> For non- Force users, of course it would only be three.




I get force points. Yay me!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus... Firstly, I don't believe droids get Force points. That's bad on one hand, but good on the other. It makes you immune to Dark Side points.... I'll have to read a bit more to confirm though. 

As far as the story goes, the Separatists include The Trade Federation, Banking Clan and Techno Union Guild plus various systems, like Ryll and Malastare. This being mostly a droid outpost, there will be Nemoidians there, but the indigenous population is human. They are not technically separatists, they are just a group of colonists that happened to be there when the separatists attacked. Any other races would possibly include Duros technicians, Gran mercenaries, and possibly Devaronian bounty hunters that the Separatists have hired. 

What I had in mind for you and Tagon's character was to have the same person be your boss (an independent contractor, so to speak) and to have chosen the two of you for this assignment, working at this Separatist outpost. That way, though you start with an amount of loyalty in one place, it is not necessarily to either the Republic or the Separatists. It is whoever your boss decides you are working for at the time.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Ambrus... Firstly, I don't believe droids get Force points. That's bad on one hand, but good on the other. It makes you immune to Dark Side points.... I'll have to read a bit more to confirm though.




You're right of course; droids don't get force points. I was trying (and aparently failing) to make a joke.  



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> What I had in mind for you and Tagon's character was to have the same person be your boss (an independent contractor, so to speak) and to have chosen the two of you for this assignment, working at this Separatist outpost. That way, though you start with an amount of loyalty in one place, it is not necessarily to either the Republic or the Separatists. It is whoever your boss decides you are working for at the time.




Hmm. I have to admit, I have some reservations about your idea. The idea of being duty bound to some boss, somewhere, who most likely considers me his property and who would probably take offense if I left my assignment to go adventuring doesn't appeal to me much.

I do appreciate the extra details you provided however. They give me a better idea of the starting environement. I think I've got a good idea for my background. I'll stew on it for a bit and perhaps post something later tonight.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Posting character here for approval because I suck at game mechanics and they might need to be checked over. Also so Ambrus could see the background and maybe that might work for him. As long as the background is cool with you as well shadow.



		Code:
	

Name: Raek Plot’fey
Class: Scout 3
Origin: Mercenary Commando
Species: Bothan
Character Level: 3
XP: 3001 (Needed: 6000)
Force Points: 1
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Height: 1.5 M
Mass: 83 KG
Hair: Dark Brown
Eyes: Brown
Skin: Brown

Vitality:  18 (9 + 4 + 5)
Wounds: 12
Force Points: 3

Defense: 16 [10 + 3 (Class), + 3 (Dex), +0 (Size)]
Armor: None

Initiative: +3 (Dex +3)

Ability Scores:
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 10 (+0)

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +3 (Base +2, Con +1)
Reflex: +5 (Base +2, Dex +3)
Will: +4 (Base +2, Wis +2)

Base Attack Bonus: + 2
Melee: +3 (Base +2, Ability +1, Size +0)
Ranged: +5 (Base +2, Ability +3, Size +0)

Weapons:
Weapon: Blaster Rifle
Attack Bonus: +5
Damage: 3D8
Critical: 19-20
Stun Fort DC: 18
Range: 30M
Type: Energy
Size: Medium
Notes: Multifire, 50 shots per Power Pack

Weapon: Blaster Pistol
Attack Bonus: +5
Damage: 3D6
Critical: 20
Stun Fort DC: 15
Range: 10M
Type: Energy
Size: Small
Notes: Multifire, 100 shots per Power Pack

 

Skills :                               Ranks       Ability         Misc        Total
Astrogate                               +4              +2                               +6
Climb                                    +3              +3                                +6
Demolition                            +6              +2                               +8
Hide                                      +6              +3                                +9
Gather Information                                 +0                     +2      +2
Listen                                    +3              +2                               +5
Move Silently                       +6              +3                               +9
Pilot                                      +6              +3                               +9
Repair                                   +3              +2                               +5 
Spot                                      +3              +2                +2          +7
Survival                                +5              +2                               +7
Swim                                    +3              +1                               +3


Feats:
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, simple weapons)
Starship Operation (starfighter)
Martial Arts
Point Blank Shot

Traits:
+2 species bonus to Gather Information and Spot
Trailblazing
Heart +1

Equipment (Weight):
Blaster Rifle 4.5 kg
Blaster Pistol 1kg
Aquata Breather .2kg
Field Kit 10kg
(Kit include: two condensed canteens with built-in water purification systems, sunshield roll, week’s worth of rations, two glow rods, two breath masks, twenty-four filters, twelve atmosphere canisters, and an all-temperature cloak)
Electrobionoculars 1kg
Flight Suit 3kg
Comlink .1kg
4 Power Packs .4kg
Total Weight Carried: 20.2kg (Light Load)

Movement:
Base: 10
Hustle: 20
Run (x4): 40

Credits: 850

Languages: Read/Write/Speak Basic and Bothese


Background: Raek left the Bothan homeworld of Bothawui in his late teens. The reason was the he had been recruited into an all Bothan mercenary unit. He cut his teeth in the Outer Rim fighting outlaws and pirates and participating in small border skirmishes on worlds that were only, at best, loosely associated with the Republic. Once the war between the Republic and the Separatists really opened up however, Raek’s unit was hired on a long term deal to act as commando liaisons to the Separatists ground forces, training, advising, and leading small squads of Separatists troops on black ops missions. 

Soon after being posted, by himself, to an out of the way outpost, Raek received new orders from Bothawui. Leading members of Bothan culture had begun to see a disturbing pattern in the activities of the Republic, especially it’s Chancellor. Raek’s new orders were to seek out members of the Jedi order and try to get them back to Bothawui, either by convincing them to come or capturing them.


----------



## Ambrus

Shadowbloodmoon... I've added a character history in my droid write-up in the Rogue's Gallery. Please take a look and let me know if you think it'll work for you.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Tagon... From first glance, things look okay. I'm actually headed to sleep soon, but I'll double check when I awaken. Go ahead and post him in the RG and if we need to make any changes, I'll let you know. 

Ambrus... I read the background and it looks really good. One thing, the same as I mentioned to Galethorn and the others, the last part hasn't happened just yet.. You'll be in the middle of it when the game starts. I need to edit a few things to fit your background, but it should go rather smoothly. Nice job. 

Where is Nephtys?


----------



## Ambrus

Ah, okay. I hadn't caught that. I'll amend it in a bit. Glad you liked it though. 

I figure the republic resistance cell I'm spying is in fact some of the other PCs and would allow me the oppurtunity to hookup with the other players once the fighting starts. Sound good?

BTW, I was considering that buying a translation unit for my droid may be more useful for the party overall than, say, my electroshock probe. Some GMs play up the proliferation of alien languages while others just hand wave it away. I figured I'd ask for your two cents. Any suggestions? :\

I'm getting really excited now.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

> I figure the republic resistance cell I'm spying is in fact some of the other PCs and would allow me the oppurtunity to hookup with the other players once the fighting starts. Sound good?




That sounds like exactly what I have in mind... 

At this point, most everyone you meet will speak Basic, so translation wouldn't be an issue. However, depending on which direction the campaign goes, there may be times when it is needed. For the most common languages, i.e. Basic, Huttese, etc. I will probably handwave the translation as long as someone has the language. More obscure languages however will require some sort of translation device to avoid penalties to interaction rolls. 

Speaking of rolls, there was one thing I wanted to quickly discuss with you guys to see how you wanted to do it. I'm thinking either one, we go with a dice roller everyone can agree on; or two, I go a similar route to AMG and have you guys just post your bonuses and I will do the rolling and post the results. Let me know what you guys think while we're waiting on Nephtys. I don't want to have to do this but if we don't have his character soon, I may have to go with Linnorm.

Oh and Tagon, I noticed you had your Force Points listed twice. You may want to edit that so you just have the three Force Points showing...


----------



## Melkor

Just checking in - please post a link to the game thread when we are ready to start.


----------



## Galethorn

I'd just like to put a vote in for give-the-GM-you-bonus-and-he-rolls.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Force Points fixed.

And I vote for giving the bonus and you rolling as well.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> At this point, most everyone you meet will speak Basic, so translation wouldn't be an issue. However, depending on which direction the campaign goes, there may be times when it is needed.




Hmm. I guess I'll just start off as is and perhaps have a translation module added on later if it seems too useful to do without.



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I go a similar route to AMG and have you guys just post your bonuses and I will do the rolling and post the results.




I'm good with this. I'd even propose that during combat, to keep things flowing steadily, that we post our intended actions for the following two or three rounds with any provisions or conditions that would make us change our intended action as well as some corresponding alternative actions. Then Shadowbloodmoon could sumarize the results of a few rounds of action at once rather than spacing three rounds over a period of a week. Just an idea though.



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I don't want to have to do this but if we don't have his character soon, I may have to go with Linnorm.




I hope it doesn't come to that. I spent the better part of my sunday typing up responses to his myriad questions about Force Adepts and force skills. I'll understand if you do though. I *would* like to get the campaign rolling soon. :\ 

BTW, I was thinking about role-playing my droid today and it occured to me that since I can't really describe 1X's body language (being a black bowling ball with three unblinking eyes) or make any expressive beeps to show how I feel (a la R2) that I could take advantage of the text format of the forum and type out some of the data that 1X is processing in some kind of computer code format. Although it essentially shows what 1X is thinking and isn't really PC knowledge the other player's will have access to, I thought it might be more fun to read than his curt responses (DRK-1s aren't really designed to chat much). If anyone doesn't like the idea then just let me know and I'll reconsider.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I actually think that would be really cool if you did that. I like reading when characters are thinking, so I'd be interested to see how you describe a droid's thoughts. Then you can tell me if he dreams of electric sheep. 

As far as the rounds go, we'll see what everyone else thinks and go from there. I've run Palladium games where each character has about 8 actions per round, so I could do it, but I want to make sure everyone else wouldn't be overwhelmed. 

I'm pining to get this thing rolling as much as everyone else is though. Star Wars is action interspersed with moments of space opera. If we don't hear from Nephtys later tonight, I'll post the IC thread and we'll begin. I will then edit it to change any significant details once his character is posted, hopefully within the next day or two. 

Nephtys... If you are having trouble finishing up your character, please let us know so we can help you.


----------



## Galethorn

Ambrus said:
			
		

> BTW, I was thinking about role-playing my droid today and it occured to me that since I can't really describe 1X's body language (being a black bowling ball with three unblinking eyes) or make any expressive beeps to show how I feel (a la R2) that I could take advantage of the text format of the forum and type out some of the data that 1X is processing in some kind of computer code format. Although it essentially shows what 1X is thinking and isn't really PC knowledge the other player's will have access to, I thought it might be more fun to read than his curt responses (DRK-1s aren't really designed to chat much). If anyone doesn't like the idea then just let me know and I'll reconsider.



[Droid Speak]
Suggestion: It might work for your droid to speak like HK-47 from KOTOR.

Explanation: HK-47 uses a descriptive term at the beginning of each thing he says.

Statement: It can be quite funny while effective for a droid with no effective body language and little capacity for tonal changes.
[/Droid speak]

Example: 
Owner: "Aaaghh! I'm on fire!"
Droid: "Sarcastic Retort: I hadn't noticed, Master."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I don't know if Ambrus will go for that one, but I'd be rolling on the floor laughing everytime if he did. Long lost decendant of HK-47's programming?  He was always one of my favorite characters from that series of games.  (drools for KOTOR 3 on XBox 360...)


----------



## Ambrus

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with KOTOR or HK-47, sorry. It sounds like a good idea and I may keep it in mind but I have something a little more elaborate in mind for 1X. Hopefully you guys will find it entertaining.


----------



## Melkor

I don't mind having you roll at all. That's my vote.


----------



## Ambrus

Nephtys, wherefore art thou Nephtys? :\

So, uhm... Can we please get started soon?


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Nephtys, wherefore art thou Nephtys? :\
> 
> So, uhm... Can we please get started soon?




Sorry, sorry. I've been having some problems with my internet connection, but everything seems to be in order now. I should be able to post my finished character later today.


----------



## Ambrus

> I should be able to post my finished character later today.




It lives!!!


----------



## Nephtys

All I need now is a few feats and some equipment.

I figure that since I can't use the Force directly to inflict damage I'll have to find efficient ways of inflicting damage indirectly. Throwing things around with telekinesis to hurt people is clearly allowed, several Good characters have done that in the movies, but I want to refine it a little... I'm thinking grenades, bombs, chemical weapons.

It should be a lot easier to get a precise hit on a target when using telekinesis than by simply throwing the weapon, so it should be a viable tactic.

Is it?

How much damage do the different kinds of grenades inflict? Are there grenades that have different effect (sleep, teargas, concealment, burning, etc)?

Do I get any advantage for using the Force ["Use the Force Luke"], specifically telekinesis and battlemind, compared to just throwing them?

-

How about armour and shields? I'm guessing their bonuses don't stack with the classbonuses and the bonuses from using Force Defence.

Weapons? What kind of simple and primitive weapons are at my disposal? I'm guessing there is a long list, but I only need to know the objectively best of them (damage, range, cost).

Other equipment; Binoculars, infravision goggles, landmines, motion-detectors...?

-

For my three feats I'm thinking of picking up Iron Will (to save against those dark side points  ), Improved Initiative, and either some kind of Spell Prodigy type feat, a weapon proficiency, or another Force Skill feat.


----------



## Ambrus

> I figure that since I can't use the Force directly to inflict damage I'll have to find efficient ways of inflicting damage indirectly. Throwing things around with telekinesis to hurt people is clearly allowed, several Good characters have done that in the movies,




Just because "good" characters do things in the movies doesn't necessarily mean it's a good thing to do. Be careful.  



> but I want to refine it a little... I'm thinking grenades, bombs, chemical weapons. It should be a lot easier to get a precise hit on a target when using telekinesis than by simply throwing the weapon, so it should be a viable tactic. Is it?




The Move Object skill's description states that it "isn't designed as a mode of attack." For one thing, it's fairly slow. Still, it can be used in that fashion to a limited degree. First of all, it requires a ranged attack roll using your BAB to hit a target so that'll be the same whether you throw an object or use the force to move it. The difference is that you don't benefit (or suffer) from a Dex bonus to hit so your attack roll may be lower (or higher) than if you just threw the object. Next is range. You can only move an object up to 4 meters x your Force Adept level (i.e. 12 meters). That's not bad, but you may be able to throw some things further than that with your arm. Next is speed. Throwing an object is a standard action, but attacking someone with a force moved object is a little more demanding so it requires a full round action to accomplish. Next is damage. Forced moved objects don't move very quickly and usually just bump into people, so they do very little damage but they are distracting (dazing targets for one round). Only really big objects do much damage when they hit (but probably less than you'd imagine). Once you're really skilled (and higher level) you can try to move people and really heavy objects around which you couldn't accomplish with your bare hands, and it isn't a bad tactic (though living creatures get a Will save). It seems to be what most characters in the movies (Palpatine, Yoda, Mace) try to do with the skill if they are able. Novice force users though (like Luke) usually just pull their lightsabers to their hands.



> How much damage do the different kinds of grenades inflict? Are there grenades that have different effect (sleep, teargas, concealment, burning, etc)?




There are tree kinds of grenades listed in the Core Rules: the frag grenade (4d6+1; 4 m. radius), the stun grenade (stun; 4 m. radius) and the big kahuna; the thermal detonator (8d6+6; 8 m. radius). They also aren't what I'd call cheap (frag 500, stun 600, detonator 2k)



> Do I get any advantage for using the Force ["Use the Force Luke"], specifically telekinesis and battlemind, compared to just throwing them?




"Telekinesis" is the Move Object skill and it works as I've described. Battlemind increases your BAB so it would improve your attack rolls with Move Object skill if you spent a move action to activate it before your full round action to attack someone with Move Object.



> How about armour and shields? I'm guessing their bonuses don't stack with the class bonuses and the bonuses from using Force Defence.




We've already been over this. The class based defense bonuses aren't applied if you're wearing armor. There are no rules for shields in the Star Wars game that I can find, probably because they're hardly ever used in the movies (I can only recall gungans using them in all six movies).



> Weapons? What kind of simple and primitive weapons are at my disposal? I'm guessing there is a long list, but I only need to know the objectively best of them (damage, range, cost).




Essentially the same list of simple weapons as in D&D with a few martial weapon additions. If you like damage potential, I'd go with spear and bow (both a 1d8) for a combined cost of 380 credits.



> Other equipment; Binoculars, infra vision goggles, landmines, motion-detectors...?




It's all in there in one form or another (except maybe landmines).
Macrobinoculars (600 credits)
Sensor Pack (1500 credits)
A few other things you might want to acquire are:
Comlink (200 credits)
Field Kit (1000 credits) lots o good stuff in here



> For my three feats I'm thinking of picking up Iron Will (to save against those dark side points ), Improved Initiative, and either some kind of Spell Prodigy type feat, a weapon proficiency, or another Force Skill feat.




Did you catch the Spellcaster feat I described to you in an earlier post?


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Just because "good" characters do things in the movies doesn't necessarily mean it's a good thing to do. Be careful.




I guess not. Well, since my character is essentially self-trained I suppose I can make him juat as ignorant as I am myself about the accumulation and effects of dark side points.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> The Move Object skill's description states that it "isn't designed as a mode of attack." For one thing, it's fairly slow. Still, it can be used in that fashion to a limited degree. First of all, it requires a ranged attack roll using your BAB to hit a target so that'll be the same whether you throw an object or use the force to move it. The difference is that you don't benefit (or suffer) from a Dex bonus to hit so your attack roll may be lower (or higher) than if you just threw the object. Next is range. You can only move an object up to 4 meters x your Force Adept level (i.e. 12 meters). That's not bad, but you may be able to throw some things further than that with your arm. Next is speed. Throwing an object is a standard action, but attacking someone with a force moved object is a little more demanding so it requires a full round action to accomplish. Next is damage. Forced moved objects don't move very quickly and usually just bump into people, so they do very little damage but they are distracting (dazing targets for one round). Only really big objects do much damage when they hit (but probably less than you'd imagine). Once you're really skilled (and higher level) you can try to move people and really heavy objects around which you couldn't accomplish with your bare hands, and it isn't a bad tactic (though living creatures get a Will save). It seems to be what most characters in the movies (Palpatine, Yoda, Mace) try to do with the skill if they are able. Novice force users though (like Luke) usually just pull their lightsabers to their hands.




Hmm. That's bad news, but I suppose it fits with the pacifistic nature of the non-dark side of the force.
Can I move objects around corners with Move Object?



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> There are tree kinds of grenades listed in the Core Rules: the frag grenade (4d6+1; 4 m. radius), the stun grenade (stun; 4 m. radius) and the big kahuna; the thermal detonator (8d6+6; 8 m. radius). They also aren't what I'd call cheap (frag 500, stun 600, detonator 2k)
> 
> "Telekinesis" is the Move Object skill and it works as I've described. Battlemind increases your BAB so it would improve your attack rolls with Move Object skill if you spent a move action to activate it before your full round action to attack someone with Move Object.
> 
> We've already been over this. The class based defense bonuses aren't applied if you're wearing armor. There are no rules for shields in the Star Wars game that I can find, probably because they're hardly ever used in the movies (I can only recall gungans using them in all six movies).
> 
> Essentially the same list of simple weapons as in D&D with a few martial weapon additions. If you like damage potential, I'd go with spear and bow (both a 1d8) for a combined cost of 380 credits.
> 
> It's all in there in one form or another (except maybe landmines).
> Macrobinoculars (600 credits)
> Sensor Pack (1500 credits)
> A few other things you might want to acquire are:
> Comlink (200 credits)
> Field Kit (1000 credits) lots o good stuff in here




Ok, thanks 



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Did you catch the Spellcaster feat I described to you in an earlier post?




Yes, but it seems quite weak, especially since it's so easy to regain Vitality by using Heal Self. It seems that the Vitality cost would be a non-issue most of the time.


----------



## Nephtys

I've posted the character in the RG. There are still a couple of blanks to fill (Languages), and I don't have a picture, but she's ready for play.


----------



## Ambrus

> Can I move objects around corners with Move Object?




"You must be able to see the target object or creature to be moved, and it must be within 10 meters of your position to initially gather it up in the force."



> Yes, but it seems quite weak, especially since it's so easy to regain Vitality by using Heal Self. It seems that the Vitality cost would be a non-issue most of the time.




Keep in mind that appearances can be deceiving. You haven't actually read the rulebook. Shadow and I have only sumarized the rules for your benefit  so things may not work exactly as you imagined they do. Heal Self may not be the wellspring of endless force power that you may think it is. For instance, heal self can only be used once an hour to restore vitality points and once per day to restore wound points. Also, if you try to heal to much damage at once, it's possible you'll fail your skill check and actually injure yourself further.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that appearances can be deceiving. You haven't actually read the rulebook. Shadow and I have only sumarized the rules for your benefit so things may not work exactly as you imagined they do. Heal Self may not be the wellspring of endless force power that you may think it is. For instance, heal self can only be used once an hour to restore vitality points and once per day to restore wound points. Also, if you try to heal to much damage at once, it's possible you'll fail your skill check and actually injure yourself further.




So how much damage can I expect to heal relatively safely with a +10 to the check?

How much vitality does Force-use usually cost at my level with a +7 to +10 on the skill check?


----------



## Ambrus

> So how much damage can I expect to heal relatively safely with a +10 to the check?




DC 16-19 = 1d6+2 vitality



> How much vitality does Force-use usually cost at my level with a +7 to +10 on the skill check?




Anywhere between 1 and 6 with a strong average of 3+.


Looking over your character quickly, I noticed a few things you may want to change/update to better mesh with the rules:

Your Strength entry is off. It should be [Str: 8/-1 (0 pts)]

About your feats: Your Skill Emphasis feat grants you a +3 competence bonus to your Heal Self skill checks rather than a +2. You also didn't add the +2 bonus from your Iron Will feat to your Will save (it should be +6 rather than +4).

Your skills: Your friendship skill seems to have an extra +2 bonus that is unaccounted for. Your Heal Self and Force Defense skill totals are one point to low. They should be [Force Defense: 8 (6+2)] and [Heal Self: 11 (6+2+3)]

Languages: As a human, you get Read/Write Basic and Speak Basic for free. With your intelligence you also get to pick three extra languages that you can either read/write or speak. If you want, you can use two of those "free" languages to write/read/speak one language.

For you equipment: Your "stiletto" in game terms is essentially a knife (25 credits; 1d4 damage; 2 m. range increment; 1 kg). You may want to add an attack/damage entry for it for your PC. Your starting clothes, as in D&D, are assumed to be free and your field kit includes an "All Temperature Cloak" for good measure (and probably doubles as a backpack). If you have money left over, you may want to purchase a credit chip (essentially an all purpose ATM/credit card) for 100 credits.

You may also want to mention somewhere that your character is human.  

For you character picture, you may want to check out this link: http://swagonline.net/search.php
It's a large gallery of fan created artwork for use in the Star Wars RPG. Hope it helps.


----------



## Nephtys

Right you are. 

Thanks a lot Ambrus , and thank you everyone else for your patience.

-
One more 

What are the major languages of the setting? I know there are millions, but the only ones I can come up with on a short notice are Huttese, Jawan, Ewok, Wookie and Geonosian. And I don't know if some of them (Huttese and Geonosian probably, if any) are singificant.


----------



## Ambrus

> What are the major languages of the setting? I know there are millions, but the only ones I can come up with on a short notice are Huttese, Jawan, Ewok, Wookie and Geonosian. And I don't know if some of them (Huttese and Geonosian probably, if any) are singificant.




Basic is the most significant really; asside from that, it's really a matter of which races the GM focuses his story on. For PCs it's more a matter of who your character has been associated with. Since your background sounds like you deal with the dregs of society on Coruscant, I'd suggest perhaps: Bothese, Dosh, Huttese, Quarenese, Rodese or Ryl and perhaps Binary if you deal with droids regularly.

BTW, what does "Feats: 113" mean?


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Basic is the most significant really; asside from that, it's really a matter of which races the GM focuses his story on. For PCs it's more a matter of who your character has been associated with. Since your background sounds like you deal with the dregs of society on Coruscant, I'd suggest perhaps: Bothese, Dosh, Huttese, Quarenese, Rodese or Ryl and perhaps Binary if you deal with droids regularly.




Thanks again .



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> BTW, what does "Feats: 113" mean?
> 
> That's just the levels she gained her feats, two at 1st level, one at third. Just a little note to myself, now deleted.


----------



## Ambrus

> Thanks again  .




No problem. Hopefully we can get rolling soon.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hi guys... I was looking over Nephtys's character, and so far not too bad. Thank you for all your help Ambrus, now I know you're as excited as I am getting this thing going. I will post the Ic shortly. One thing that did stick out Nephtys is that you should have 4 Force Points, not two, as per my previous post. Other than that, everything else looks good. Oh and directly attacking someone with an object to cause damage with the Force is definately grounds for a Dark Side point....

and the IC link is here.


----------



## Nephtys

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Hi guys... I was looking over Nephtys's character, and so far not too bad. Thank you for all your help Ambrus, now I know you're as excited as I am getting this thing going. I will post the Ic shortly. One thing that did stick out Nephtys is that you should have 4 Force Points, not two, as per my previous post. Other than that, everything else looks good. Oh and directly attacking someone with an object to cause damage with the Force is definately grounds for a Dark Side point....





So the Light side of the Force is completely pasifistic? With the one exception of making you more lethal in melee combat? 
Maybe I should spend some credits and a feat on a good blaster rifle. What are the stats on those?


----------



## Bobitron

Just popping in to wish you good luck, shadowbloodmoon.

If I could make a recommendation, start a new recruitment thread if a game comes from a "Would anyone like to..." thread. If I had known you were running this, I might have picked up the book and jumped in!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thanks Bobitron. I had considered it (posting a new thread), but figured I didn't want to confuse the rest of the group. Perhaps the next one?

Nephtys, your character's background suggests a specific dislike towards certain forms of technology, that and a blaster rifle, if you really want one, will probably become available during the beginning of the fight.... 

As far as the Light Side being pacifistic, it's a judgement thing. My advice? Be careful of how you word your actions involving the Force:

Definate Dark Side point: "I use Move Object to throw the fuel canister at the soldier."
Possible Dark Side point: "I use Move Object to knockout the soldier with the fuel canister."
Minimum chance of Dark Side point: "I use Move Object to pin the soldier to the ground with the fuel canister."

Being a Force Sensitive is difficult. Trust me, I know...


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks Bobitron. I had considered it (posting a new thread), but figured I didn't want to confuse the rest of the group. Perhaps the next one?




No problem at all, shadow, just a thought. I think from now on I will only be joining games where I have experience with the DM, and I'd hate to miss a great game because I've never heard of 'DMGreatGamer01". 

I will take your involvement in this as a recommendation to buy the Star Wars D20 book, which I was hesitant about. I'll let you know about maybe being an alternate once I have the book.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

If you're into Star Wars, the revised edition is probably one of the better ones. To be honest I still prefer the old West End D6 version, but alas, it was time to move on to more modern things... I would definately approve of you being an alternate. I like how you play Marcel. 

Now if I could only figure out what happened to my Babylon 5 game...


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I would definately approve of you being an alternate. I like how you play Marcel.




Thanks! I appreciate that. If he could only hit someone with a rifle shot... I think I'm one for ten or something.


----------



## Captain Tagon

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> If you're into Star Wars, the revised edition is probably one of the better ones. To be honest I still prefer the old West End D6 version, but alas, it was time to move on to more modern things... I would definately approve of you being an alternate. I like how you play Marcel.
> 
> Now if I could only figure out what happened to my Babylon 5 game...





Star Wars D6, gotta love it. And did someone say Babylon 5?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

My Babylon 5 game I was/ am? Running here on EnWorld. Check my sig. I think after a while, the action kind of petered out. No one has posted in a few days. I'm going to give it one more day and make an inquiry...


----------



## Nephtys

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Nephtys, your character's background suggests a specific dislike towards certain forms of technology, that and a blaster rifle, if you really want one, will probably become available during the beginning of the fight....
> 
> As far as the Light Side being pacifistic, it's a judgement thing. My advice? Be careful of how you word your actions involving the Force:
> 
> Definate Dark Side point: "I use Move Object to throw the fuel canister at the soldier."
> Possible Dark Side point: "I use Move Object to knockout the soldier with the fuel canister."
> Minimum chance of Dark Side point: "I use Move Object to pin the soldier to the ground with the fuel canister."
> 
> Being a Force Sensitive is difficult. Trust me, I know...




Dislike towards technology? Not particularly, she was born on Coruscant after all. When I wrote that Coruscant was starting to become an uncomfortable place to live in as a Force user I didn't mean that it was because of technology.
What I meant was (just my speculations) that with the corruption of the republic, the trouble with the separatists and the divertion of the Jedi away from police work towards fighting in the war crime in Coruscant would increase. That would cause people to blame the Jedi, and in their eyes any force user might be considered a Jedi. The separatists would take the same view towards Force Users, as would the ethnic groups associated with the separatists. The former might send bounty hunters to kill any force user, the latter might form violent gangs and mobs. Not to mention that the Sith are on the move and might make things dangerous for those they fail to recruit. That's what I meant, but since I wasn't sure about any of it I didn't include it in the background.

When I wrote that she wanted to avoid the Jedi it was only because she did not want to give up her personal freedom, not because the Jedi use technology.

-

She'll be careful...


----------



## Melkor

Just checking in again. Are we ready to get things started with the IC thread ?


----------



## Galethorn

And I'll check in too, just because the other game I'm in seems to have died down.

Oh, and I've been wanting to shoot clones for a while now.


----------



## Ambrus

The game has already begun. The IC link is here. 



> Oh, and I've been wanting to shoot clones for a while now.




Remember, there's a clone in the party.


----------



## Galethorn

Ok, ok, I want to shoot the clones _not_ in the party. Happy?


----------



## Ambrus

> Ok, ok, I want to shoot the clones not in the party. Happy?




That's good. Now run along and play nice. 
Wait a minute... aren't you fighting on the clone's side? 

The IC link is here.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Yes yes, please jump in. I want all six of you to post (at least as far as combat rounds go) before I post the results.


----------



## Melkor

Whooohoooo! Game start. Posted to the IC thread.

Only a couple of us have pictures up in the Rogues Thread. To get my head wrapped around some of the characters, do the rest of you have any "played by" pictures for your characters ? Famous people you could google pics for ? Regular joes that you find web pictures of that would help us all get a grip on who/what your character looks like ?

Same goes for the NPCs Shadowbloodmoon - and great job on the initial IC post. Good stuff.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Melkor said:
			
		

> Whooohoooo! Game start. Posted to the IC thread.
> 
> Only a couple of us have pictures up in the Rogues Thread. To get my head wrapped around some of the characters, do the rest of you have any "played by" pictures for your characters ? Famous people you could google pics for ? Regular joes that you find web pictures of that would help us all get a grip on who/what your character looks like ?
> 
> Same goes for the NPCs Shadowbloodmoon - and great job on the initial IC post. Good stuff.




Except I'm playing a Bothan, lol. But I'll try to find something.


----------



## Ambrus

> Except I'm playing a Bothan, lol. But I'll try to find something.




Check out this Star Wars gallery of RPG characters. It has a few bothans in it.:

http://swagonline.net/search.php


----------



## Galethorn

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Wait a minute... aren't you fighting on the clone's side? [/url]




Well, technically yes, but we have Jedi in the party, and it's only a matter of time before order 66 goes out, so I figure we--the party--are going to be shooting some clones. Sure, it's metagaming on my part, but my character doesn't know any of this, and therefore won't act on it, so I think things should be fine.

For the time being, I think I'll be happy shooting droids of the bipedal, non-spherical variety.


----------



## Nephtys

Melkor said:
			
		

> Whooohoooo! Game start. Posted to the IC thread.
> 
> Only a couple of us have pictures up in the Rogues Thread. To get my head wrapped around some of the characters, do the rest of you have any "played by" pictures for your characters ? Famous people you could google pics for ? Regular joes that you find web pictures of that would help us all get a grip on who/what your character looks like ?
> 
> Same goes for the NPCs Shadowbloodmoon - and great job on the initial IC post. Good stuff.




It seems I can't get my picture to work, so when you want to get your head wrapped around my character just look at my avatar.


----------



## Melkor

Nephtys said:
			
		

> It seems I can't get my picture to work, so when you want to get your head wrapped around my character just look at my avatar.




Hey Nephtys - if you want to send me a link to your picture via the site's email function, I'll be happy to host it up on my picture hosting site. Just let me know.


----------



## Ambrus

Also, if you guys find a picture you like and want it tweaked a bit (changing some minor details, colours or size) perhaps I can help you out with that. I have some experience with photomanipulation. I just can't believe that we'd be unable to get everyone a nice suitable image. There are so many Star Wars ressources online. 



> For the time being, I think I'll be happy shooting droids of the bipedal, non-spherical variety.




We droids of the spherical persuasion thank you.


----------



## Nephtys

Melkor said:
			
		

> Hey Nephtys - if you want to send me a link to your picture via the site's email function, I'll be happy to host it up on my picture hosting site. Just let me know.




I haven't really found any good pictures yet, the one I tried to post was just ok, but if I find one I like I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Ambrus

With the begining of June now past and the Out of the Frying Pan campaign underway, I was wondering if we could try to schedule a monthly online chat session as Shadow said he'd like to try. We'd first have to determine how much time we'd be willing to try playing; 1 hour, 2 hours, 3+ hours. After that, we could all check our schedules for the month of June and post which days and hours we'd be able to commit to. Once everyone has posted their availability we can then compare with each other and hopefully pin-point a date and time to play that is good for everyone. Sound good?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, to help, I'm usually available to chat from 11pm to 7 am Central time Wednesdays and Thursdays and every other Saturday. Those would be the best times for me.


----------



## Ambrus

To keep it simple I'll stick to using central time. I'm available most weeknights between 6 and 11 pm though I could aim to stay up late (on occasion) until 1 am. I can also play as late as anyone cares to on friday nights. If I have the day off the next day (I regularly get the day off on fridays and/or mondays) then I can play all night as well. I can be available most anytime on the weekends during the mornings and afternoons but I often have RPG sessions on most saturdays starting at 5 pm until midnight. I also have a game session this upcoming Sunday night but that campaign isn't as regular so I may be able to keep other sundays free if given advance warning.


----------



## Nephtys

I'm pretty flexible, at least for the first half of June.


----------



## Melkor

That sounds good.

I can pretty much do any weeknight except Wednesdays after about 6:15 Central. 
I can play until midnight or 1am.


----------



## Melkor

Hey folks,

I'll be out of town until late Sunday night, and probably won't post again until Monday. Just wanted to give you all a "heads-up".


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thanks for the warning. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Ambrus

So, we're waiting on Captain Tagon's response to the IC thread to proceed?


----------



## Captain Tagon

Posted.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

That and my weekend has been extremely busy, getting ready for classes and such. I should have the next update up tonight.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm curious to know what people think of DRK-1X's small green computer code introspection since I've never tried anything like it before. Do people bother to read it? Is it understandable? Interesting? Entertaining? Should I keep doing or is it not worth the bother? :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I think it's actually pretty cool. Imaginative and inventive. If it isn't any fun for you to do it though, I'd drop it.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm glad you enjoy it. It isn't a problem for me to write it; I was just worried that I was only entertaining myself by doing so. Although it is a little more time consuming to write up and keep consistent, since we're averaging only one combat round every four days, I don't have do it often enough for it to be a problem yet. I may try to be more circumspect if we start posting more often though. BTW, are we going to try and get together at some point soon to play by chat?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Understandable. As far as the chat goes, we've had 4 out of 6 respond and from the Looks of it. Thursday and certain Saturday nights might be the best times. I can try to be on a bit earlier than 11 for those of you who are not third shifters... If everyone agrees to one of those times, let us know and we'll plan for either this week or one of the next two weeks.


----------



## Ambrus

I'd prefer this saturday since I could play late since I'm not working on sunday. I could also play on thursday though starting earlier would be preferable. Just let me know and I'll be there either night or both nights. Anyone know a good chat room we could use?


----------



## Ambrus

Just out of curiosity, from what I've read about * Taris*, it used to be a city planet like Coruscant. I'm a bit surprised to see all this wide, flat, open green space and flora. Is the communication array perhaps built in an ancient park area or has the planet's surface fully reverted to wilderness or am I missing something?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Not having played Knights of the Old Republic, you may have missed (as I hinted to in the intro) Darth Malak's special attention to Taris. And I quote: "Wipe this planet from the face of the galaxy." Which Admiral Karth and the Sith Fleet promptly did. This was of course over 3000 years before your time...


----------



## Ambrus

Ah, so all those nice ancient cities were leveled thousands of years ago? Alright, that makes sense. I thought the planetary devastation had yet to occur. I didn't realize that Knights of the *Old* Republic meant *Really Old* Republic.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Oh yes, they were blasted but good. Of course, even the Sith Fleet could not hold back time and eventually Taris was resettled. Yadda yadda....


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Since Melkor has not been seen for almost two weeks. I'm going to let you guys vote to replace him with Linnorm, assuming he is still interested. Go ahead and post your votes here and I'll send out a feeler for Linnorm.


----------



## Ambrus

You may have missed the fact that Galethorn has also not yet posted his action for the next round of combat. I don't know why it's taking so long to hear back from some players. I'm enjoying the game so far, but the frequency of posts seems to be slowing down more and more. My own personal preference would be to average more than a single round of posts per week to ensure that the game keeps rolling at a decent pace (hell, I'd post everyday if I could). I don't think that a commitment to post regularly is too much to ask. If that means replacing inactive/too-busy/disinterested players with other players that want to play and who are willing and able to post then I have no objections. The game must go on. I have to admit, I only started playing PBP games a few months ago so perhaps my expectations are simply too high. 

I'd suggest posting a time limit for replies. If a player doesn't respond by then, then his character can be assumed to be doing/saying nothing or simply repeating his previous action if appropriate. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Nephtys

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'd suggest posting a time limit for replies. If a player doesn't respond by then, then his character can be assumed to be doing/saying nothing or simply repeating his previous action if appropriate. Just my two cents though.




I second that, you could always NPC the character (if you don't make it do something too heroic or ooc).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Agreed about the time limit. I thought I mentioned that when I first agreed to run it that I preferred regular posters. What I find odd is that Melkor originally posted the idea to run the game... And you're right, I did miss Galethorn's post as well. I had miscounted when I was checking. 

So here's the deal. Starting now, barring a post that you will be out/gone/passing into oblivion/etc., I have a limit of three days between posts. If we are in combat and you miss that, I will NPC your actions for that round, usually being something similar to the prior round depending on circumstances. If we are not in combat, after three days, an inquiry will be made and subsequent NPCing out of the story as the story flows, allowing for new/alt PCs to enter as necessary. 

Though I am not new to roleplaying, I am not a veteran of PbPing and after looking at the styles of the more successful DMs on this board, I think that is a fair ruling. What do you guys think? 

As far as the round goes, I'm going to try to finish it before I head to work. My Xbox game ran long this morning and I hadn't had time to update this game yet... Wish me luck.... If not, I promise to finish it tonight when I return from work (around 9:30pCST).


----------



## Ambrus

What you propose sounds fine to me, though I wouldn't rush to to bring in alternate players so quickly. A smaller group means that we have to wait for fewer people to post before we can move on. I'd say we could probably manage with as few as four players. Just a thought.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

It wouldn't be until after this battle and (hopefully) escape from Taris, but I know what you mean. I just wanted to see if Linnorm was still interested first. 

BTW, I am working on the next turn right now...


----------



## Ambrus

If we want to try and pick up the pace a bit, how's about we schedule a time for the chat session we've been talking about? I'm free this saturday evening.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

As am I, later on into the night. If anyone else wants to hop on, let's choose a specific time frame.


----------



## Ambrus

Well, if you'd prefer to start later, how about 11 pm CST? At the very least I think we should commit to playing a minimum of at least an hour, preferably two or three hours, though I'd be willing to go as late as anyone is interested. It's also unlikely that everyone will be able/willing to play so we'd have to figure out what the minimum number of people we're able/willing to play with to go ahead with our plan.

I think it'd be great to role-play all our characters finally coming together and meeting after the battle ends. It'll be easier/better than trying to build a bond between such a diverse group by only typing out a sentence or two every week.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Very true. The roleplaying aspect is usually greater that way. 11pm CST sounds fine to me, my user name on yahoo is the same as this one. Actually it's the same everywhere....


----------



## Ambrus

Cool. I have a Yahoo account I believe. Does Yahoo support group chat?


----------



## Bobitron

Game looks cool! I hope everything is going well.

Some words of praise for Ambrus, the way you are posting for your 'bot is just great.


----------



## Ambrus

Ooh! I have a fan. Yay me!  
Thanks Bobitron.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Cool. I have a Yahoo account I believe. Does Yahoo support group chat?




Yes, it does....


----------



## Nephtys

I'm afraid my on-line time is a bit restricted right now, I only really have GMT 15:00-17:00 relatively reliably on weekdays. On weekends it's very varied.


----------



## Ambrus

So Shadow, I'm just wondering what's going on as far as the errant player situation goes. Galethorn hasn't posted to either the IC or OOC threads in nearly two and a half weeks and we haven't heard from either Melkor or Tagon in over three and a half weeks. Should we just consider their characters to be NPCs now and the campaign to only have three players at the moment? It'll change our group dynamic a bit, especially if Delta Six suddenly chooses to follow order 66 like all the other clone troopers. Have you heard whether Linnorm is interested in playing? Are we going to be recruiting any more players? I know some people who might be interested. I'll be checking in this evening at 11 p.m. CST, as planned, on Yahoo if anybody would like to chat. My handle is Dracomancer17.

I'm looking forward to your next post to see the result of Order 66.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, I've emailed Galethorn and Melkor, but Tagon has his email turned off. Linnorm also has his email off as well, but I will probably make a general shout out to get his attention. I haven't received a response from the two I emailed yet. If Linnorm comes in, that will make four, and if your friends decide to join us, please make sure that they can commit to the posting schedule I've made. I'll be hopping on Yahoo here in a moment as soon as I check some things.


----------



## Galethorn

Oh crap! Sorry everybody!

Over the last couple weeks, I've been heavily involved in a new real-life (i.e. face-to-face) SW campaign which I'm co-GMing, as well as yard work and other preparations for the 4th.

I don't want to say I'm not interested in continuing this campaign, because I am, but I think it would be better if someone less privledged with a real-life SW campaign could take my place.

So, it might be prudent to see if there's somebody who wants to take my place.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thanks for the heads up. Feel free to drop back in should you find the time again. For now I will just keep it at the three left, plus Ambrus' friend and if Linnorm joins us, so there should be room if you return. Hope you have a good Fourth. Blow stuff up for me, we can't do that here in the cities....


----------



## Ambrus

> but I think it would be better if someone less privledged with a real-life SW campaign could take my place.




Darn. I'm so jealous now. I wish I had a regular tabletop Star Wars game.


----------



## Bobitron

I don't have the SW d20 book, but as soon as I pick it up (not soon), I'll sign up as an alternate, shadow.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

That sounds fine to me...


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow, I've emailed my friend and posted a message for her on another thread she reads but haven't yet received a response. Hopefully we'll hear from her soon. BTW, thanks for the well written and frequent updates; they're really helping to keep the fight exciting and rolling along at a good pace.


----------



## Bobitron

I picked up the book today, because I have no willpower. If you still need me, I can have a character up hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Kemrain

Being the friend Ambrus mentioned, I've only just been given this link. I'll take a look at your game. I'm not a very experienced PbPer, but I've done d20 Star Wars lots of times. I'm not sure I have the time or brain cycles for a game, but I'm not playing anyhting at the moment (the one I started with Angcuru is on hiatus at the moment, which isn't a good thing) and I can probably scrape up the resources.

Lemme go over the thread today and tomorrow and see how it looks. another game could be exciting!

- Kemrain the Hesitant but Interested.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hi guys. From the looks of it, Linnorm may not be joining us, so Bobitron, we'd love to have you. Just write me up a character and we'll go from there. Kemrain, if you do decide to hop on, excellent. Ambrus tells me good things about you, so I'd be interested to see your playing style. 

Oh and Ambrus, thanks for the props. I do my best


----------



## Ambrus

For those contemplating new characters, might I suggest a female neimoidian noble who's recent investments have taken a turn for the worse? Buy now and get a probe droid free!


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> For those contemplating new characters, might I suggest a female neimoidian noble who's recent investments have taken a turn for the worse? Buy now and get a probe droid free!





I am not a Star Wars expert, so expect some questions like this for a while.  

What's a neimoidian?


----------



## Ambrus

In the Phatom Menace, the Viceroy of the Trade Federation who was leading the trade embargo of Naboo is a Nemoidian. Check it out:
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...v=/images?q=nemoidian&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


----------



## Bobitron

Cool! That site has a huge amount of info on it.

Any other suggestions as to what I should play? I was thinking a human, but besides that, I'm not too picky.


----------



## Kemrain

I don't have my books with me at the moment, but I can go over them when I get home tonight. If I were to play, I might go for someone along the lines of a Scoundrel/Soldier/Scout heading for the Bounty Hunter or Sharpshooter PrC's. Ranged combat/stealth/tech split. The 28 point pointbuy is a little worrysome, but I'm sure I'll manage. I just have no idea how such a character might be introduced to the game during combat.

Then again, I'm flexable and I could play something very different. I was also toying with a Noble/Soldier/Martial Artist type, to mix the social character with some good old fashioned fisticuffs. Gotta love the martial arts in Star Wars.

If this was a New Jedi Order game, I could pull out a Noghri Force Adept/Jedi Consular/Force Warrior/Jedi Weaponsmaster who could do obscene unarmed damage, but, alas, this isn't the game for Senrahl. Pity, she rocks; even at low level.

I'm open to suggestions as to character options that would work well and be easy to insert, so shadowbloodmoon, lemme know what you're thinking.

- Kemrain the Flexable.


----------



## Ambrus

> Cool! That site has a huge amount of info on it.



It's a great Star Wars resource. There are many others online...


> Any other suggestions as to what I should play? I was thinking a human, but besides that, I'm not too picky.



Humans are indeed viable, versatile and seem to be the most popular race to play. If aliens are your thing though, then the Ultimate Alien Anthology is sure to have a race to fit your concept if you're willing to search long enough; everything from near humans, to giant gas bags to small furry anthropomorphic animals are up for grabs.

As for character concepts, well, umm... We've got a Force Adept and a Jedi Consular so I think we've met our quota of Vader-bait for the moment.  My probe droid has the stealthy spy stuff pretty well covered I think. With Melkor and Galethorn out though, we're a bit short on muscle. I suppose we could also use a pilot type and/or perhaps social "face" for the party, which is why I suggested the nemoidian noble.


----------



## Kemrain

A chat with a friend with the Untimate Alien Anthology brought the Defel up. That could be a neat direction to head, though it would be a rather bizarre addition to the group. Just a thought. No pressure.

- Kemrain the Invisible.


----------



## Ambrus

Had to do a search to recall what a Defel was. Short humanoids with light distorting fur?
Sure. Why not? 

I wonder if I could have a defel-fur hat made for my droid? 

If you're interested in sneaky races, how about the shape-changing Clawdites?


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Had to do a search to recall what a Defel was. Short humanoids with light distorting fur?
> Sure. Why not?
> 
> I wonder if I could have a defel-fur hat made for my droid?
> 
> If you're interested in sneaky races, how about the shape-changing Clawdites?





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Defel
> 
> -2 str., +2 int.
> 
> As small creatures gain+1 defense. +1 to attack rolls +4 hide bonus. Must use smaller than midium size weapons. Lift and carry 3/4 that of medium size characters.
> 
> speed 6 meters
> 
> Invisibility: In normal light they appear as visiable patch of darkness, much like shadows. In low light they are efectively invisible. Unless in direct sunlight or an artificial equal they have +2 bonus to attack and target loses dex bonus to defense. Attacks against a Defel suffer 50% miss chance. In lowlight the attacker must guess which 2 meter area the Defel is in.
> 
> Blindness: Away from their home world Defel must wear a special visor that cost 100 credits or be effectively blind.
> 
> Physical Discription: Defel are a curious mammalian species, appearing as a mysterious bipedal shadow with reddish eyes, and long white fangs. Under ultraviolet light they appear as stocky beings covered infur that appears brilliant yellow or dazzling azure. They have long fingers that end in yellow claws and protruding green snout. They stand between 1 meter and 1.5 meters tall.
> 
> 
> Hope you pick this one. It was alot of writing.



Not sure it would be appropriate for this game. Invisible critters is a little potent. Though, at least I'd be able to keep up with the Eyeball in the stealth department.

- Kemrain the Kicking Around Ideas.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Had to do a search to recall what a Defel was. Short humanoids with light distorting fur?
> Sure. Why not?
> 
> I wonder if I could have a defel-fur hat made for my droid?
> 
> If you're interested in sneaky races, how about the shape-changing Clawdites?



 Clawdites? What're they like?

- Kemrain the Interested.


----------



## Ambrus

Check it out:
http://www.starwars.com/databank/species/clawdite/?id=eu

Not quite invisibility, but certainly versatile and interesting. Makes for a good covert infiltrator. Combined with some good social skills, they could blend in anywhere.


----------



## Kemrain

You couldn't hook me up with game stats, could you? I find I have an easier time understanding these thigns if I can see the numbers.

- Kemrain the Numeric.

A Clawdite Noble/Scoundrel could be very interesting... Heck, could be even more interesting to throw a level of Force Adept in the mix and give 'em Control.

Thanks for the neat ideas, Ambrus. This could go places.

- Kemrain the Googling Clawdites Frantically.


----------



## Ambrus

I'll have to look it up later when I get home and have my books at hand. Sorry.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'll have to look it up later when I get home and have my books at hand. Sorry.



No worries. I'll find it somewhere. I just wish I could find more cultural information on them. I hate having to make that stuff up on the fly. Apparentyl they're often very religious. I'd want know more about that to be good at playing them. any leads for this sort of inquery?

Y'know, the Force Adept line of thinking looks promising. If their changes are painful, perhapse the force could be used to focus and calm them to be better able to cope. I figure a High Con, High Charisma, Decent Inteligence would be how I'd take this. Heavy on Control, and probably never taking Sense or Alter... Very social, with some Empathy thrown in to emphasize it.

This could be a very cool concept!

- Kemrain the Liking this More and More.

Edit: Though the more I think about it, the more I wonder if just taking Force Sensitive at first level wouldn't be a better way to go... I'll have to look at the stats to determine that, though. Excited!


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just wish I could find more cultural information on them. I hate having to make that stuff up on the fly. Apparentyl they're often very religious. I'd want know more about that to be good at playing them. any leads for this sort of inquery?




IIRC correctly, their entry in the Ultimate Alien Anthology is complete with history, culture and personalities. Again, I'll get you a good write-up about them when I get home to my books.

I'm happy you like the idea. Glad I could help.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> IIRC correctly, their entry in the Ultimate Alien Anthology is complete with history, culture and personalities. Again, I'll get you a good write-up about them when I get home to my books.
> 
> I'm happy you like the idea. Glad I could help.



 You sure did. You rock. I'm talking to a friend about them right now. Thanks a lot, Mr. Canada.

- Kemrain the Appreciative and Very Excited Now.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thank you once again *Ambrus*, for helping our fellow players. *Kemrain*, as far as writing in characters, leave that to me. I am devious in ways you wouldn't believe, I'm sure I could tweak your background just enough so you end up on Taris...  

Looking forward to having both of you on. *Bobitron* I know is religious about posting and it seems *Kemrain* is too. Good things all around.


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you once again *Ambrus*, for helping our fellow players. *Kemrain*, as far as writing in characters, leave that to me. I am devious in ways you wouldn't believe, I'm sure I could tweak your background just enough so you end up on Taris...
> 
> Looking forward to having both of you on. *Bobitron* I know is religious about posting and it seems *Kemrain* is too. Good things all around.



 I'm on at least 3 weekdays a week for hours at a time. I sometimes bop on during the weekend, but it's rarely guaranteed. I could get into a schedule of posting and get on over the weekends, but it would be a little bit a' work.  Then again, if my boyfriend gets this gob and I have money to buy a new laptop... I'll be available for posting as often as you'd like me, just let me know how often that is.

- Kemrain the, as Mentioned Earlier, Flexable


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Like I mentioned before and the others agreed upon, after three days, I NPC your character for the moment. If you return, good, if not, I wil make an inquiry. No response means the character is eventually written out. Of course, one could always return as well. I just want this one to run smoothly, that's all.


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned before and the others agreed upon, after three days, I NPC your character for the moment. If you return, good, if not, I wil make an inquiry. No response means the character is eventually written out. Of course, one could always return as well. I just want this one to run smoothly, that's all.



I would expect no less. Thank you. If you take me, I shall comply.

- Kemrain the Compliant.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You sure did. You rock.



Yes. Yes I do.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm talking to a friend about them right now. Thanks a lot, Mr. Canada.



No problem Miss America. I'll assume your friend is giving you all the stats and info you need. Let me know if not and I'll jump back in with some help.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes I do.
> 
> No problem Miss America. I'll assume your friend is giving you all the stats and info you need. Let me know if not and I'll jump back in with some help.



Thanks, Ambrus.

Looking over my options, I'm really liking the Clawdite idea. I figured I'd be a social character, with bluff, disguise and diplomacy high. Thought that would be cool. Since the Clawdite shapeshifting ability is painful nd difficult to learn, I was thinking a little Force Sensitiviet could help on that department. I.e. the Control feat. You need a Force Class to do that, so.. 

I was looking at Force Adept in the book, and the list of class skills on page 56 caught my eye. Bluff.. Diplomacy.. Gather Information.. Intimidate.. ense Motive.. I was momentarily elated. Momentarily. Then I realised that was the class skill list for the Jedi Consular. Damb.

I cann't, ah, switch those around, can I, shadowbloodmoon? Heheh. The Force Adept skill list kinda sucks for a social character. I don't see this character as having been raised on a world where technology or social interaction took a back seat to mere survival, like the Force Adept class seems to expect.

I'm seeing a Force Adept1/Noble 1/Scoundrel 1 who fell into a group of, say, corporate mercenaries, who uses his talents (Mimicry, Empathy, Diplomacy) to their financial advantage, utelizing him as a corporate spy in ways few others could be. He's not a combatant without Enhance Ability and Battlemind, and even then, his BAB would be 0 at this level.

- Kemrain the Social, not Survivalist.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm real happy that Kemrain has found a character concept she likes and all, but where is my probe droid supposed to get its light-bending defel fur hat now?


----------



## Bobitron

I glanced over the book last night, and I'll take the role of soldier. I should have time to post him on Sunday.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm real happy that Kemrain has found a character concept she likes and all, but where is my probe droid supposed to get its light-bending defel fur hat now?



 Maybe you and I can talk a Defel into let us us shave him. I should be rather persuasive.

- Kemrain the Diplomatic.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Maybe you and I can talk a Defel into let us us shave him. I should be rather persuasive.



Sounds like a plan! Okay; you do the talking and I'll man the razor!  

Now we just need to find a defel. :\


----------



## Kemrain

Oh, right.. Find a Defel.. Like _that_'s gonna happen...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Ambrus

Well, my little droid does hide in shadows a lot; maybe I'll bump into one by accident... 

Hey, it's Star Wars... much weirder things have happened.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Well, my little droid does hide in shadows a lot; maybe I'll bump into one by accident...
> 
> Hey, it's Star Wars... much weirder things have happened.



This is true.

Ambrus, could you explain to me how the Force Stealth skill works? The description in the book seems.. Lacking.

- Kemrain the Stealthy and Confused!

Edit: From another thread:







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Its an opposed roll. They roll to sence you then you roll to beat it. There apears to be no other modifiers other than your ranks.



The DC is usually 25 - Force-User level. So, until I get really powerful, it's better not to use the skill at all?

That seems kinda.. Pardon my tongue.. Freaking idiotic.

Ambrus, is this the case?

- Kemrain the Dissatisfied.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ambrus, is this the case?




Well, since both you and Aeson have read the skill's description lately and both have some experience playing force users, then you're both two steps ahead of me at the moment. In short, I don't know. I searched the both the WotC Jedi Counseling articles and JD Wicker's own forums and haven't found anything that would change or clarify the description of the skill in the book. Sorry.


----------



## Kemrain

That's quite all right, Ambrus. Thanks for your effort. WotC made an odd call. No worries.

shadowbloodmoon, again in reference to skills, I must ask about synnergy bonuses. Star Wars does not specifically mention what skills offer synnergy to what, but ti does mention them. Looking through the Rogue's Gallery thread, I was shocked to find not a single skill that grants synnergy in DnD at the requisite 5+ ranks. I might have missed something, but I was suprised to find no information one way or the other.  I'm looking for a diplomatic character, and the Bluff and Sense motive synnergies to Diplomacy, Disguise, and Intimidate specifically mentioned in DnD would be terribly useful in making my character concept effective. Do you use Skill Synnergy, and if so, should I pester you in each instance or should I merely assume the standard DnD synnergies where appropriate?

- Kemrain the Sorry to be a Bother and Thankful for Your Time.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Kemrain, 

Firstly, unlike in DnD, Skill synergies are given ad hoc by the GM in Star Wars, depending on the situation. Therefore, I will add them when I see them... 

As far as Force Stealth goes, it is similar to the Move Silently/Listen or Hide/Spot combinations. It is an extra Stealth skill that is opposed by an opponent's See Force skill. 

I hope that answers your questions. If you have anymore, feel free to ask...


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Kemrain, I hope that answers your questions. If you have anymore, feel free to ask...



She also wanted to know your opinion about the Jedi Consular vs Force Adept skill lists. Essentially, the Force Adept fits her character concept better but the Jedi Consular's skill list fits her social character better. She wanted to know if you'd be willing to allow some flexibility in regards to character creation. See post #204.

I wonder where Nephtys is; it's been over three days now since your last IC post.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Oh, I forgot to mention that I was still contemplating the idea of switching the skill lists. For now, tentatively, I'll allow it, simply because I like the character concept. I will crunch some numbers later and make tweaks if necessary, but at first glance, I'll let it be. 

I was just going to check on Nepthys myself. He hasn't been here in some time, so I'm curious too.... 

I'll let you know what I find out and I will be posting the next round soon.


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to mention that I was still contemplating the idea of switching the skill lists. For now, tentatively, I'll allow it, simply because I like the character concept. I will crunch some numbers later and make tweaks if necessary, but at first glance, I'll let it be.
> 
> I was just going to check on Nepthys myself. He hasn't been here in some time, so I'm curious too....
> 
> I'll let you know what I find out and I will be posting the next round soon.



 Thanks, shadowbloodmoon! I'll get working on this guy, stat-wise, and post what I have real soon. I'm kicking around a whole bunch of backstory ideas, and I'll have those up soon too for your perusal. Excited!

- Kemrain the Creative


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This is true.
> 
> 
> Edit: From another thread:The DC is usually 25 - Force-User level. So, until I get really powerful, it's better not to use the skill at all?
> 
> That seems kinda.. Pardon my tongue.. Freaking idiotic.
> 
> Ambrus, is this the case?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dissatisfied.





Kemrain, can you tell me where you see it is 25- force user level? I haven't seen that in the book. I still think it is an opposed roll vs force sense.

And I hope you do go with the Clawdite after all the work I put into it.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain, can you tell me where you see it is 25- force user level? I haven't seen that in the book. I still think it is an opposed roll vs force sense.
> 
> And I hope you do go with the Clawdite after all the work I put into it.



 Look up See Force. It gives more information under that skill's description.

- Kemrain the Informative and Working on th Clawdite.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Look up See Force. It gives more information under that skill's description.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative and Working on th Clawdite.



It says if there is no Force Stealth to oppose then the DC is 25- force user level. First sentence of the last paragraph under check in See Force.


----------



## Ambrus

I'll be online again later tonight (around 12 CST) if anyone wants to chat again. On Yahoo my handle is Dracomancer17, on AOL its Ambrus17 and on MSN you can find me at (unhatched at hotmail dot com).


----------



## Kemrain

*Tac Darkej*
*Force Adept 1, Noble 1, Scoudrel 1*
Male Clawdite

*Abilities*:
*Strength*: 10 (+0)
*Dexterity*: 10 (+0)
*Constitution*: 15 (+2)
*Intelligence*: 14 (+2)
*Wisdom*: 10 (+0)
*Charisma*: 15 (+2)

*Saving Throws*:
*Fortitude*: +3 [+1 Base, +2 Constitution]
*Reflex*: +4 [+4 Base, +0 Dexterity]
*Will*: +4 [+4 Base, +0 Wisdom]

*Vital Stats*:
*Vitality*: 21
*Vitality Dice*:1d8 + 2d6 + 6
*Wounds*: 15
*Base Attack Bonus*: 0
*Defense*: 15 [+3 Class, +0 Dexterity, +2 Defensive Martial Arts]
*Initiative*: 0 [0 Dexterity]
*Speed*: 10m
*Force Points*: 3
*Darkside Points*: 0

*Combat Abilities*:
*Melee Attack*: +0 (1d4+2 Unarmed Strike with Combat Gloves)
*Ranged Attack*: +0 (3d4 Holdout Blaster, 4m Range)

*Special Class Abilities*:
Bonus Class Skill: Bluff
Favor +1
Illicit Barter

*Skills*:
*Appraise* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Intelligence]
*Bluff* 8 [+6 Ranks, +2 Charisma]
*Climb* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Strength]
*Computer Use* 3 [+1 Rank, +2 Intelligence]
*Craft: Any* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Intelligence]
*Diplomacy* 7 (12) [+5 Ranks, +2 Charisma, (+5 Illicit Barter)]
*Disguise* 8 (18) [+6 Ranks, +2 Charisma, (+10 Clawdite Shapeshifting)
*Entertain: Any* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Charisma]
*Escape Artist* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Dexterity]
*Forgery* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Intelligence]
*Gather Information* 6 [+4 Ranks, +2 Charima]
*Hide* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Dexterity]
*Intimidate* 3 [+1 Rank, +2 Charisma]
*Jump* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Strength]
*Knowledge: Streetwise* 3 [+1 Rank, +2 Intelligence]
*Knowledge: Any Other* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Intelligence]
*Listen* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Wisdom]
*Move Silently* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Dexterity]
*Pilot* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Dexterity]
*Ride* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Dexterity]
*Search* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Intelligence]
*Sense Motive* 5 [+5 Ranks, +0 Wisdom]
*Spot* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Wisdom]
*Survival* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Wisdom]
*Swim* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Strength]
*Treat Injury* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Wisdom]
*Tumble* 0 [+3 Ranks, +0 Dexterity]

*Force Skills*:
*Battlemind* 5 [+3 Ranks, +2 Constitution]
*Empathy* 0 [+0 Ranks, +0 Wisdom]
*Enhance Ability* 5 [+3 Ranks, +2 Constitution]
*Force Defense* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Charisma]
*Force Stealth* 2 [+0 Ranks, +2 Charisma]
*Friendship* 5 [+3 Rnks, +2 Charisma]
*Heal Self* 5 [+3 Rnks, +2 Constitution]

*Feats*:
Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple
Weapon Group Proficiency: Primitive
Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols
Martial Arts
Defensive Martial Arts

*Force Feats*:
Force Sensitive
Control

*Languages*:
Speak/Read/Write Basic
Speak/Read/Write Zolanese
Speak/Read/Write Durese

*Equipment*: (Tentative List)
Combat Gloves, 1kg, 200c
Datapad, 3kg, 1,000c
Datacard, Business Program, 0.1kg, 300c
10 Datacards, Blank, 0.2kg, 10c
9 Energy Cells, 0kg, 90c
Credchip, 0.1kg, 100c
Code Cylinder, Corporate, 0.1kg, 500c
Holdout Blaster, 0.5kg, 300c
Theraputic Skin Oils, 2kg, 200c
Designer Clothing, 0kg

Total Weight: 7kg


----------



## Kemrain

Here's some background info on Tac Darkej. I got some information from sites online such as the StarWars.com databanks. Feel free to ask for changes or clarifications.

Tac Darkej was born on the Clawdite homeworld of Zolan to poor parents in a segregated Clawdite ghetto. The native peoples unable to shapeshift, Zolanders, oppressed the Clawdite shapshifters, consitering them sinful and impure. Tac, with his unusually developed shapeshifting talent and uncanny ability to sense the emotions of others was often treated worse. His parents saved what money they could for his and his older brother's education, but they could never afford private education and their children suffered through public schooling. From his youth he studied Marabi martial arts, a Zolan martial tradition; the dicipline his martial learnings taught him assisting greatly with the focus and concentration required to practice the extremely painful art of shapeshifting.

While still young, Tac left Zolan illegally, diguised as a female human after talking and bribing his way into a cargo ship bound for Coruscant. Amidst the towering buildings of the urban world, Tac blended in, taking a job with the Cordon Group, a corporate mercenary organization who, while payed as security, worked more in corporate espionage. Tac, who's talents had become known to the head of the organization, was utelized extensively in social engineering projects and the infiltration of his company's employer's competition. Tac helped his employers become successful, and made some powerful friends in the corporate sectors of Coruscant.

When the Seperatists rose to power and the Clawdites saught the aid of Count Dooku to find independance from their Zolander oppressors, Tac's brother joined the fight against the republic. Tac sent him and his family money from Coruscant but preferred to remain seperated from the conflict- he consitered himself a pacifist, dispite his martial arts training, and would never willingly take a life despite the pragmatic ways of his people.

Tac is a shy, reserved person, unsure of himself socially and uncomfortable around people- often sensing their negative emotions even without trying. That is, until he stops looking like himself. When Tac is wearing another face, he is friendly, outgoing, and socially adept, a stark contrast from his default. He's spent so much time wearing another face, however, that he consiters *that* to be his default. Though the few times his heritage got out to others it was well recieved, Tac is afraid of being ostracised by others and hides his Clawdite nature from others religiously. Very raely has he ever come out to someone and admitted that he was somethig other than what he appeared to be, and he consiters it the final test of friendship for someone to accept him as he truely is.
Tac is fascinated by other races and cultures, and consiters hismelf a bit of a xenophile. He has no reservation about appearing male or female and quickly switches from one to the other when it would be more socially appropriate. He makes up personas easily and adopts them as personalities he can portray when socially appropriate, specializing in humans an duros. Many people who think they know him in fact only know one of his longstanding personas, and only his most trusted associates are let in on his secrets. He has been known to retire a persona when it was recieved poorly by someone, rather than face them later with the knowledge that they know.

Personas:

Gan Marrick, male human, a businessman from Coruscant who oversees shipping for a fictional tranport company. A smooth talker who is constantly looking for investors (so he might actually start that shipping business.) He has short black hair, brown eyes, and a tanned complexion.

Cora Aegis, a female human and an attractive socialite who frequents the entertainment district of Coruscant. She has been seen as the date of the head of the Cordon Group at corporate social functions and has entered and competed well in a few amature martial arts competitions. She sports long, wavy, red hair and emerald green eyes. (If you can look however you want, you might as well go for gorgeous.)

Kaldo Nanntu, a male duros small time computer programmer and businessman, working for a fictional company that creats droid AI's. He is more interested in the financial aspets of the business than in actually programming, however, and prefers to talk to organics over droids. His hairless skin is a bluish grey color, and his eyes are pale yellow, an overall average appearance for a duros.

Felia Sardo, a female human negotiator for the Cordon Group and other small businesses, often sent out to do negotiations on site when her employers are interested in aquiring something, be it property or intelligence. Felia is an attractive blonde woman with long hair bright blue eyes.


----------



## Bobitron

OK, everyone. Here's my initial submission. I'm not too clear on the world beyond what I recall from the movies, so if anyone can help on my history that would be appreciated. I wrote a little bit to get Tal on Taris and ionvolved in the battle, but I'm not sure when you might want to work me in. Again, this is my first SWD20 character, so please point out any mistakes I made.

*Tal Remar*
Soldier 3 
Human
Male
Age: 38
Height: 2.1 meters
Weight: 93 kg

28pt buy
Str: 14/+2 (6 pts)
Dex: 16/+3 (10 pts)
Con: 14/+2 (6 pts)
Int: 10/+0 (2 pts)
Wis: 10/+0 (2 pts)
Cha: 10/+0 (2 pts)

Wound Points: 14
Vitality Points: 27
AC: 17 (+4 Defense, +3 Dex)
DR: 4
Bab: +3
Initiative: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Imp Init feat)
Speed: 8m in armor, 10m out of armor

Reputation: +1
Fort: +5 (+3 base, +2 Con)
Ref: +4 (+1 base, +3 Dex)
Will: +1 (+1 base)

Attacks
Light Repeating Blaster: +6 attack, 3d8 damage, 19 Crit, 40m range, Multifire and autofire capable
Blaster Pistol: +6 attack, 3d6 damage, 20 Crit, 10m range, 15 DC Stun, Multifire capable
Vibroblade: +5 attack, 2d6 damage, 20 Crit

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles)
Weapon Group Proficiency (heavy weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (vibro weapons)
Improved Initiative (starting)
Point Blank Shot (starting)
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (soldier 2)
Rapid Shot (soldier 3)
Multishot (3rd level)

Skills: 
24 sp
Appraise +0
Balance +3 (+3 Dex)
Bluff +0
Climb +2 (+2 Str)
Computer Use* +2 (2 ranks)
Craft*
Demolitions* +6 (6 ranks)
Diplomacy +0
Disguise +0
Entertain +0
Escape Artist +3 (+3 Dex)
Forgery +0
Gamble +0
Gather Information +0
Hide +3 (+3 Dex)
Intimidate* +6 (6 ranks)
Jump +2 (+2 Str)
Knowledge- Tactics* +3 (3 ranks)
Listen +0
Move Silently +3 (+3 Dex)
Pilot* 0
Profession- Soldier* +2 (2 ranks)
Repair* +3 (3 ranks)
Ride +3 (+3 Dex)
Search +0
Sense Motive +0
Spot +0
Survival +0
Swim +2 (+2 Str)
Treat Injury* +2 (2 ranks)

Languages:
Read/write and speak Basic. 

Equipment:
Creshaldyne Industries Padded Battle armor (DR 4, +3 Max Dex, -4 ACP, speed 8m)
BlasTech T-21 Light Repeating Blaster
BlasTech DL-18 Blaster Pistol
Merr-Sonn Treppus-2 Vibroblade
All-temp cloak
Gandorthral Atmospherics Roamer-5 Breath Mask
SoroSuub C1 Personal Comlink
Energy Cell x 3
Tool Kit
GliS Emergency Medpac
Power Pack x 4
Credit Chip containing 20 cr








Background:
Born on Coruscant, Tal served in the Republican Army for nearly twenty years. He eventually reached the rank of sergeant, but never showing the tactical sense or charisma needed to become an officer. Recently retired from active service, he has found that he misses the action that he complained so much about as a soldier and has been taking on any job he can find as a mercenary. Credit is tight, and he hasn’t been picky, doing everything form caravan duty on Tatooine to lightning-fast raids on Seperatist camps on Felucia. He prefers to work with the Republic rather than against it, but if the pay is good enough, he is happy to work with anybody. 

With the Clone Wars in full swing, Tal hasn’t had trouble finding work. After finishing up a stint as a bodyguard on Taris, he was covertly approached by a disguised Republican recruiter and asked to serve once more, helping to plan the assault on a Seperatist communications array in the wilderness. After weeks of inactivity, Tal heard the tell-tale scream of landing craft and the whine of blasters firing and and followed the orders given to get back to Republican lines to collect his pay.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Kemrain, Looks good so far and I think I already have an idea of how to get you on Taris..... As far as VP goes, if I remember right, I decided to go with the standard DnD. Max first level and then average the rest. I am curious though how Tac was able to afford Marabi training if the family was barely able to afford schooling for the children. If you want to work in, say a kind of master/apprentice-slave nature in your history, like old Mien Chuan tradition, that would be fine. It would almost fit Tac's attitude in natural form. Just a thought, you don't have to go with it if you don't like it. 

Bobitron, right off the bat I don't see any problems, but I might tweak your background a tiny bit to allow for the Separatist occupation of Taris and a location in which you were hiding. You probably won't appear until after this battle is complete, but that depends on the actions of the rest of the characters in the next round or three. I was thinking that you would be one of the observers that were secretly implanted on planet to keep an eye on the Separatists in general. You helped coordinate the assault itself with your superiors in the Republic. Once the attack began, your orders were to get back to the Republic lines, and I think I will put you in the process of that as you enter the game.... 

As part of next round's post, I will make posts to add the both of you in. Make sure to look over your character once or twice more, make any final adjustments and once you have posted them in the RG, I'll take that as a sign you are ready to go, give them a thorough once over and we'll go from there. 

I hope you guys enjoy the game and I hope the rest of you are enjoying the game! I'm having fun writing it.


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Bobitron, right off the bat I don't see any problems, but I might tweak your background a tiny bit to allow for the Separatist occupation of Taris and a location in which you were hiding. You probably won't appear until after this battle is complete, but that depends on the actions of the rest of the characters in the next round or three. I was thinking that you would be one of the observers that were secretly implanted on planet to keep an eye on the Separatists in general. You helped coordinate the assault itself with your superiors in the Republic. Once the attack began, your orders were to get back to the Republic lines, and I think I will put you in the process of that as you enter the game....




OK, I made some adjustments to the wording to make it fit better. I'm ready to post him in the RG if there are no mistakes. One thing I wouldn't mind is some dope names for my gear; are there 'brand name' weapons somebody could provide me with?


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I hope you guys enjoy the game and I hope the rest of you are enjoying the game! I'm having fun writing it.



I for one am indeed enjoying the game, which is kind of odd considering that I haven't interacted with another PC yet and have done nothing more than circumnavigate the entire battlefield. I think I qualify for some kind of longest-distance-covered-by-a-PC award or something. I should get a frequent flyer card. The game is definitely better with regular postings by the players and yourself. Cheers to us!


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> One thing I wouldn't mind is some dope names for my gear; are there 'brand name' weapons somebody could provide me with?



The best source of brand names for equipment is (surprise!) the Arms & Equipment Guide. Looking over your list, some common and widely popular models for some of them can be found. For instance, the largest producer of blasters in the galaxy is the BlasTech corportation. Merr-Sonn, SoroSuub and Czerka are corporations that all make standard vibro weapons. Creshaldyne Industries makes several kinds of medium armors. Here are some appropriate names for some of the equipment you've chosen:

Creshaldyne Industries Padded Battle armor
BlasTech T-21 Light Repeating Blaster
BlasTech DL-18 Blaster Pistol
Merr-Sonn Treppus-2 Vibroblade
Gandorthral Atmospherics Roamer-5 Breath Mask
SoroSuub C1 Personal Comlink
GliS Emergency Medpac


----------



## Bobitron

I'll use every one of 'em. Thanks, Ambrus.


----------



## Ambrus

No problem. It's my pleasure.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Shadow (and everyone else!),

I will be out of town on vacation from next Saturday, July 16th until the following Sunday, July 24th.  I might have some limited internet access while I am away but I can't make any promises.  I would appreciate it if you run Ka-Femi as an NPC until I return if I am unable to make a post or two while I am away.

Also wanted to let you know that I too am enjoying the game.  You've done a nice job of portraying the tension of the situation, particularly since Order 66 was issued.  Great job! Can't wait until the PCs start interacting with each other.

Toric


----------



## Ambrus

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Great job! Can't wait until the PCs start interacting with each other.



Just you wait; DRK-1X is on an intercept course with your fleeing Jedi. 

I hope Nephtys responds soon. Players seem to keep disapearing from this game...


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I hope Nephtys responds soon. Players seem to keep disapearing from this game...




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139360


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the heads up Bobitron.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

That explains things.... I won't be able to post the next round just yet, since my Monday nights are quite busy, but I should have it up tomorrow afternoon. Now that we have more characters, I have more to type.  Oh, Ambrus. i don't know if something missing, but I don't see the new map in post #70 of the IC thread. If I had seen it, I probably wouldn't have asked about your movement. I don't know if my browser isn't loading it for some reason or what, but I can still see all the other maps you posted..... Strange...


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I don't know if my browser isn't loading it for some reason or what, but I can still see all the other maps you posted..... Strange...




That is strange. The new map was posted in the same way as all the others. I checked the post from three different browsers on two computers and it always appears normally. Anyways, I uploaded a new copy of the map to my post. Perhaps you'll see it now. :\ 

Either way, my new position is 13 squares to the left and 7 squares up from my last position.


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Kemrain, Looks good so far and I think I already have an idea of how to get you on Taris..... As far as VP goes, if I remember right, I decided to go with the standard DnD. Max first level and then average the rest. I am curious though how Tac was able to afford Marabi training if the family was barely able to afford schooling for the children. If you want to work in, say a kind of master/apprentice-slave nature in your history, like old Mien Chuan tradition, that would be fine. It would almost fit Tac's attitude in natural form. Just a thought, you don't have to go with it if you don't like it.



I'd be better able to form an opinion if I understood the ideas better. Could you, perhapse, link me to someplace that would describe the tradition you're mentioning, or go into a little further detail? I'd be grateful.

From what I'm able to gather, this relationship would have been a little like the Master/Padawan relationship, only a bit more subservient. I have a feeling Tac's force abilities might have come into play when he was consitered for apprentice, given that he had unusual focus for someone so young and was so resiliant and able to put up with quite a bit of pain and punnishment. 

Anyway, you've thrown me in, and I'm glad. Thanks. I'd love a little more information about this deal I've been trying to cut, given that it would determine what sort of persona I'd be wearing at the moment. I'm also curious if this deal is actually my objective, or if there are other more covert plans in mind for Tac, given Dofina's status.

I'll post and make assumptions, but if you don't like where I'm going, just let me know and I'll edit. No worries all around. I'll post to the Rogue's Gallery once we have this little matter of backstory settled. I'll go post to the game.

- Kemrain the Adaptable.


----------



## Ambrus

After nearly a month and a half of playing, two PCs have finally spoken to each other! Break out the champaign! Yay us!


----------



## Kemrain

Heheheh.. Congrats, Ambrus! Now if only Jaess and Arley can converse.. The universe would implode under the weight of the improbability!

- Kemrain the Implosion.


----------



## Ambrus

You know, I've joined four games in the past two months, but this is the first time that I've conversed with another PC in ANY of them. Now I feel all funny inside.  
Thankfully it's over now and I won't have to worry about talking to any of you ever again.  

Kudos to Toric for properly describing the shock of learning that the Jedi are now the hunted.


----------



## Kemrain

Yes, kudos indeed. A very colorful description. I can empathise with the Jedi.

- Kemrain the Impressed.

Here I am wishing I had a PC to talk to. Or the computer skills to reprogram my comlink to send and recieveo n the encrypted channel that Dofina's com was using before it was destroyed. I wonder if she could do that...

- Kemrain the Wondering.


----------



## Ambrus

I can't imagine why not. Dofina knows the frequency. I'd imagine it would be as simple as dialing a number on a cell phone...


----------



## Kemrain

In that case, I hope it comes up! Tac probably wouldn't think of it on his own, unless he had a reason to. I wonder if he saw the probe droid before the attack, during negotiations. Either way, he'll be very suprised by the Jedi the lil Eyeball has in tow!

- Kemrain the Amused.

I hope SBM pops on later tonight so I have some idea what's going on with Tac. I'd love to know more about where they are, and why they're there, and where the people trying to kill them are. Oh, and how Dofina expects to get off planet with the Republic army in orbit.

Tac's perfectly willing to surrender if thats what it takes to survive. He's no Jedi, or Seperatist, or Rebel, or anything.  Hmm, I wonder if turning Dofina into the clone troopers would help Tac's case. She'd probably be executed, though, and he'd be responsable for her death, so, that's a bad idea.

- Kemrain the thining About This Way too Hard.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Kemrain, I decided to leave certain details vague to allow for both GM and player fill-in. I figure the deal is up to you, whatever you were there for to make a deal of with a Nemoidian noble. Marabi isn't well known even to those in the know in the Star Wars universe, but Mien Chuan certainly is. It is roughly translated at Cotton Fist. Being a purebred martial artist, when I read what little there is about Marabi, I instantly thought of that style and the way in which students are chosen. One of the traditions was for a master to go into town, beat up a few young punks, and whichever one survived the longest, that one would become his next apprentice. Apprenticeship was akin to slavery. Every wish, the student did and only if the master felt it was necessary, he would actually instruct the student. Otherwise, it was up to the student to watch when the master would practice. Marabi may not be exactly this way and we can flesh that out as we go along, with a possible meet with your old master.... mien chuan of course has changed over the years, but some of the traditions still stand, like donations to your school in thousands of dollars..... 

Whether or not the deal is covert or whatever, I leave that to you as well, simply because I'm trying to create a feeling of 'I was here for something, what was it?'. Especially in the middle of a full blown assault.... If you need some help fleshing it out, let me know and we'll discuss it some more.


----------



## Kemrain

Okay. I came across Marabi while looking up informatipn on the Clawdites. The only example in the movies is the Bounty Hunter Zam Wesell. The Star Wars: Databank had this to say: "Zam honed her skills among the Mabari, an ancient order of Zolan warrior knights." And that's about it.

Given the 'Warrior Knights' bit I figured that it would be an organized martial art, but that Tac's teacher was a Clawdite, not a Zolander, in the ghetto in which the Clawdites were forced into.  As such, I have a suspicion that his master, while studied in the Marabi arts, was not an actual member of the organization, as the Clawdites are persicuted and reviled by the zolanders.

This master might have taken on the poorer Clawdite students out of a sense of duty to his people, and to see that the Marabi arts remained alive in their culture. Then again, Tac might have been given a discount given his talents. The more I look at your Mien Chuan examples, the less I'm seeing a fit into the Marabi organization. 

We can definately fill this in as we go along, developing the Marabi warrior knights a bit more as the story progresses. I suspect that Tac was never able to join the organization (due to being a Clawdite) and may not have even finished his training, which I could see as something you would devote most of your life to.

Thanks for the freedom to write my own reason for being there. I hope I can come up with something to your liking.

- Kemrain the Marabi Acolyte.

Edit: On a side note, I was ogling the Force Warrior PrC in the Jedi sourcebook, and I was wondering if, after 3 levels, once I can qualify for the prereq's, if Tac might be able to talk a few levels. It would help his combat ability quite a bit and go down the martial arts route very nicely. I'd be more than willing to ignore the Jedi Knight ability the class gives after 7 levelsof Jedi, as Tac isn't a Jedi in any way. I'm just drooling over the possibility of dealing 3d4+3d6 unarmed damage at higher level. Would be a very nice route for the character to go, while being supplimented with social skills from Noble.

- Kemrain the (Hopefully) Noble Force Warroir.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hmm... that makes a little more sense I suppose. I think we can work with that. Your master was basically an illegal master and as an affront to the zolanders for whatever personal reason, besides the fact that he was Clawdite, he taught the young clawdites to defend themselves and possibly cause no end of nuisances to the real Zolander knights. 

As far as the Force Warrior class goes, I'll look it over when I return from work, at the same time I post my next post. A few modifications to the Reqs and we could work something out. 

Oh and Ambrus, I wanted to say what a pleasure it is to have you in the group, with all your picture making and number crunching. Really adds a sense of realism to it


----------



## Kemrain

Great! Glad we're both liking where this is going. And I must agree about Ambrus. Thanks, Mr. Canada. You rock!

- Kemrain the Appreciative and Looking Forward to SBM's Next Posts!


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> On a side note, I was ogling the Force Warrior PrC in the Jedi sourcebook, and I was wondering if, after 3 levels, once I can qualify for the prereq's, if Tac might be able to talk a few levels.



Kemrain, are you aware of the Changeling PrC in the Ultimate Alien Anthology? It's a class meant for shapechanging aliens, like the clawdites, to hone their morphing abilities. It's got such special abilites as Impersonation, Master Linguist, Quick Change, Minor Transformation, Major Transformation, Painless Transformation and four bonus feasts over a span of 10 levels.


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Oh and Ambrus, I wanted to say what a pleasure it is to have you in the group, with all your picture making and number crunching. Really adds a sense of realism to it



Thank you very much. That's very kind of you to say.  I enjoy making the pictures when I have the time. In this case I just wanted Femi and 1X's meeting to be special. I figured that Femi's finding out that he's now being hunted by the society that he's sworn to protect was a major character turning point for him and was worth a little extra work to make it memorable.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> And I must agree about Ambrus. Thanks, Mr. Canada. You rock!



I cannot, in all fairness, dispute your claim. Thanks.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Kemrain, are you aware of the Changeling PrC in the Ultimate Alien Anthology? It's a class meant for shapechanging aliens, like the clawdites, to hone their morphing abilities. It's got such special abilites as Impersonation, Master Linguist, Quick Change, Minor Transformation, Major Transformation, Painless Transformation and four bonus feasts over a span of 10 levels.



Oooh! I've never heard of it. Can you email it to me or something? I think my email is working again. That sounds wicked cool, Ambrus! Hook me up!

- Kemrain the Very Excited!


----------



## Ambrus

I keep trying, and failing, to send it to your hotmail account. Could you tell me what email address you'd like me to send it to? :\


----------



## Kemrain

Don't worry about it, Ambrus. I cracked and went out and bought the book myself. Cool class! I definately wanna get better aquainted with it, but it sounds wicked cool.

- Kemrain the Maybe-Changeling-to-be.


----------



## Ambrus

Heh. Glad you like it.


----------



## Kemrain

I like it a lot. The only problem is that the class doesn't have Diplomacy as a class skill! I can fix that by taking Cosmopolitan: Diplomacy once I'm into the class, though. (If SBM lets me, it's in the Hero Guide, not Corebook.) I have fun planning out progressions, and a Force Adept 1, Noble 4, Scoundrel 1, Force Warrior 4, Changeling 10 looks pretty damn cool. I doubt we'll get to 20th level in this game, and I don't even know if SBM would approve those classes, but it looks pretty rockin'.

I'm suprised that SBM hasn't posted the next round yet. I thought he said he was going to do it when he got home from work. He must work late. Poor guy. No worries. I just wish I had something more substantial to work on at the moment.

- Kemrain the Planner Ahead.

Speak of the devil! Great timing, SBM!


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow usually posts updates sometime between midnight and 3 am EST. Hey Shadow, what is it that you do that makes you keep such odd hours?


----------



## Ambrus

It's kind of a shame that Tac and Dofina have succeeded in digging themselves out; I was kind of looking forward to having my droid instruct a cerean Jedi to "start digging". *whip crack sound effect*   

Hey Shadow, if you'd care for some unsolicited number crunching, I worked out the distances seperating some PCs based on all the numbers you've given us so far. I was just curious to see where everyone was in relation to each other. I hope you find it useful.
[sblock]Dofina and Tac's exit tunnel is roughly 860 meters northwest of the hangar and 610 meters from Femi's current position. If Dofina and Tac continue straight towards the hangar bay, the closest they'll come to Femi's current position before they pass him will be roughly 270 meters.[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain

Heh. Digging with a lightsaber is interesting.  I wonder if Tac will gt an opportunity to get hir hands on one.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Ambrus

I was wondering the same thing about DRK-1X. It's just that its arms are so short that it wouldn't be able to swing it around. It'd just have to hold the lightsaber straight out in front of itself and just spin around on its axis to swing it around. It'd look pretty silly, except for all the damage it'd cause.  

I guess there's just something about playing Star Wars that makes one imagine his character with a lightsaber, no matter how improbable that is.


----------



## Nephtys

I'm sorry, guys, shadowbloodmoon, but I'm dropping out of the game. You're all doing a great job playing, but I really can't keep up with you in regards to both quality and quantity. My ignorance of the rules is a greater hindrance than I thought it would be to my ability to play and enjoy the game. Sorry for wasting your time Ambrus and sbm.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing about DRK-1X. It's just that its arms are so short that it wouldn't be able to swing it around. It'd just have to hold the lightsaber straight out in front of itself and just spin around on its axis to swing it around. It'd look pretty silly, except for all the damage it'd cause.
> 
> I guess there's just something about playing Star Wars that makes one imagine his character with a lightsaber, no matter how improbable that is.



 I just think they're great cutting tools. Tac would never fight with it, but they're just so damn USEFUL! Blast door in the way? No problem! Bulkhead to get through? Easy!  Someone in binder cuffs? Piece of cake! Need to flash weld something? Sure!

Ambrus, a droid with a 'saber is just silly. Be wary of playing somethign that isn't even worth a darkside point to crush like a tin can with the force.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Thank you for letting us know, Nephtys. I'm not upset with you for leaving, and I appreciate you giving notice instead of just leaving. I hope you can find another game when you have more time, and have fun.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Ambrus

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, guys, shadowbloodmoon, but I'm dropping out of the game. You're all doing a great job playing, but I really can't keep up with you in regards to both quality and quantity. My ignorance of the rules is a greater hindrance than I thought it would be to my ability to play and enjoy the game. Sorry for wasting your time Ambrus and sbm.




I'm sorry to hear that Nephtys, I was looking forward to playing with you after having corresponded with you so much. Certainly do what you think will make you happiest. Drop by the thread to comment from time to time if you feel like it. And thanks for letting us know of your decision instead of just ceasing to respond. Good luck.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just think they're great cutting tools. Tac would never fight with it, but they're just so damn USEFUL! Blast door in the way? No problem! Bulkhead to get through? Easy!  Someone in binder cuffs? Piece of cake! Need to flash weld something? Sure!



If you're interested in cutting through bulkheads and welding stuff, then get a tool kit. It comes with both a fusion cutter and a welder and a bunch of other stuff. I can only imagine that they're just as effective and more efficient overall than a lightsaber. That is after all what they're designed for. They're cheaper too.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Be wary of playing something that isn't even worth a darkside point to crush like a tin can with the force.



I'd actually be curious to hear what shadowbloodmoon has to say on the subject of droids and the dark side. It sounds like he's got a fairly hard-line opinion of what types of actions will earn dark side points; needlessly damaging sentient droids might qualify. There's also the matter of the drain energy skill. It's an ability that, by the RAW, can instantly deactivate any droid of any level without a saving throw. I know some GMs who allow saving throws against the skill; I just don't know if Shadow is one of them.


----------



## Kemrain

Drain Energy is a BFD. At least it doesn't *hurt* you, but it's still nasty.

Your Fusion cutter does 2d4. A 'saber does 2d8, more if you're a Jedi. Saber is better, hands down. Does the fusion cutter ignore hardness?

I'd love to know what would result in a DSP. I've played with lenient GM's, and I just don't know what to expect from SBM.

- Kemrain the Hardnessly Ignored.


----------



## Ambrus

Check out posts 52, 58, 114 and especially 117; Shadow describes his interpretation of the Dark Side a bit.


----------



## Kemrain

Thanks. He doesn't seem crazy strict, though I didn't note any references to evil actions that don't use the Force. I'd expect to take a DSP for blasting Dophina in the head while she's climbing out of the hole, unless I setthe blaster to stun, of course. Then again, I'd be pretty shocked if I got one for lying or deception. Betraying Dophina to the clones, maybe. Probably not, if I made sure she wasn't harmed in the process, but who knows. I'd love to.

- Kemrain the Lightside.


----------



## Ambrus

Well it seems that we're back down to four players, I'm okay with that, it seems like a good number to me. The fewer players, the less time we have to wait between posts. Since Bobitron hasn't yet responded to Shadow's last IC post (in which his character is introduced to Nephty's) I wonder if Shadow is going to retro-game a bit and edit his posts so that Bobitron's character starts off somewhere a little closer to ours. Hmm...

If anything should inadvertantly happen to mistress Dofina, well... DRK-1X isn't programmed for revenge.  If she remains alive though, I'll feel compelled to try and keep rescuing her. :\


----------



## Kemrain

Not a bad plan, to be honest.  I just hope we all end up on the same ship together, in one piece, in a condition in which we can communicate with one another in a friendly manner.

Who am I kidding? I'm gonna get blasted by the little droid for threatening its master when the clones come by, and the cerean is gonna get sliced to ribbons by the sith after the clones blow the probe droid to shrapnel. 

- Kemrain the Pessimist.

I hope we get going good soon. I hope we don't have to put up with dophina much longer. She was supposed to pay Tac's way back to Coruscant, but now it seems that won't be happening. Her accounts have probably been siezed and put on hold, at best, and I have no way to get there myself. Curse these non-piloting hands!

- Kemrain the wondering How it'll Go.

Edit: Ambrus, you edit too fast. Heheh.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> If anything should inadvertantly happen to mistress Dofina, well... DRK-1X isn't programmed for revenge.  If she remains alive though, I'll feel compelled to try and keep rescuing her. :\



Even if she's in Republic custody? Even if 'Felia' explains to 1X that since Dophina is unable to pay for the return trip, and expenses, and the trauma caused by luering Felia into a warzone, legally she should be compensated, and that since 1X was the lightest most portable source of credits available, it should belong to her now? (Heehehehe...) Even if rescuing Dophina set it's self-preservation circuits alight? Even if...

Dammit, I wanna own 1X now! Heheh..

- Kemrain the Greedy.


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Since Bobitron hasn't yet responded to Shadow's last IC post (in which his character is introduced to Nephty's) I wonder if Shadow is going to retro-game a bit and edit his posts so that Bobitron's character starts off somewhere a little closer to ours. Hmm...




Yeah, I was about to post but decided to hold off in case SBM wanted to do a bit of editing.


----------



## Kemrain

Good plan. Now we can get this set up and all head to the same place, and maybe even all get on the same ship out of here!

It seems to me that Dophina is the weakest link here. We have Tac Darkej, a neutral, DRK-1X, a Seperatist with little loyalty to their cause, Ka-Femi Odo the Jedi who'll be hunted, and Tal Remar a republic soldier who might very well be sympathetic to the Jedi. Dophina is a seperatist, or at least funds them, and will be the foe of 2 of the PC's, the annoyance of another, and the master of the fourth. She might have to go. Great tention, eh?

- Kemrain the Tense.


----------



## Bobitron

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...and Tal Remar a republic soldier who might very well be sympathetic to the Jedi.




Make that 'ex-republic'. Tal might be working for the Republic right now, but he is officially retired and has no problems working for anyone who can promise money and excitement.

I think if we don't hear back from SBM regarding an edit, I will post tonight anyhow.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hehe. I'm good at that sort of thing, Kemrain. I like watching player interaction when there is a slight bit of tension. 

Nephthys, I'm sorry to see you go. It's been fun and hopefully you'll find time to return again. Good luck out there. 

Ambrus, I appreciate the numbers, it helps me keep moving so I don't have to calculate it myself.  I am going to go back and edit the post now that Nephthys has left. I'm going to put Tal a bit closer to the hangar. Actually, I know right where to put him.... 


Kemrain, as far as DSPs go, I follow the Shadow Jedi philosophy. Similar to how Qui-Gon Jinn was. For the game, even the Jedi used misdirection and even flat out lying to accomplish their missions, none of which caused a DSP. When we're talking evil, we're talking Book of Vile Deeds evil. Outright killing and attacking without provocation, exploiting NPCs for the betterment of oneself, things like that. Using the Force to disable a droid was not considered being on the path to the dark side, especially since it fell under the Jedi rules for self defense usually. Oh and coercing another to attack you just so you can attack them is grounds for a DSP. Usually what I will do is warn you that your action will possibly grant you a DSP and allow you to go back and edit if you like. 

As for what I do that keeps me up at odd hours, I'll let Van Helsing answer that. "He sleeps during the day, as the sun burns his pale skin to cinders."

No seriously, I teach martial arts at night and my wife is a third shift home health aide, so we sleep during the day and stay up all night.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Even if she's in Republic custody? Even if 'Felia' explains to 1X that since Dophina is unable to pay for the return trip, and expenses, and the trauma caused by luring Felia into a war zone, legally she should be compensated, and that since 1X was the lightest most portable source of credits available, it should belong to her now?



I'm sorry, was your vacation ruined by our little skirmish? Poor baby.  Don't try that bleeding heart routine on me; 1X is smarter than Tac. 


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Dammit, I wanna own 1X now! Heheh..



You couldn't afford me baby.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Dophina is a separatist, or at least funds them, and will be the foe of 2 of the PC's, the annoyance of another, and the master of the fourth. She might have to go. Great tension, eh?



Hey don't underestimate Dofina's usefulness; she's got money. Don't money in front of the money; the money is all that moneys... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was about to post but decided to hold off in case SBM wanted to do a bit of editing.



Darn, I didn't mean to discourage you from posting. Stupid Ambrus. :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Okay, I went back an edited post #74 for Bobitron's character. When I return tonight, I will check out the new posts and will post a new map for everyone to see.....


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> When I return tonight, I will check out the new posts and will post a new map for everyone to see.....



Very cool. I can't wait. For a change of pace, could north be at the top of the map this time?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Yeah, I can do that... *flips monitor upside down* How's that?


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, was your vacation ruined by a sudden republic attack? Poor baby.  Don't try that bleeding heart victim BS on me; 1X is smarter than Tac.



I guess I don't need to convince 1X. I need to convince a court of law. A court of law that isn't very friendly to neimodians at the moment, eheheh. Besides, inteligence has little to do with it.


			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> You couldn't afford me baby.



Not before I sue. After... Another story.


			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Hey don't underestimate Dofina's usefulness; she's got money. Don't money in front of the money; the money is all that moneys...



Money isn't terribly useful unless it can be spent, and I doubt she's going to be keen on spending her credits at the moment. Especially not on Tac. She might be useful to Tac's employers, but I doubt that she's more useful than Tac, and getting Dophina turned in is only an option as long as it prevents Tac from getting killed. He has nothing against her, save her manners.

Let's see, why are she and Tac in a meeting, anyways? I should figure this out, as it could come in handy while interacting with her. Maybe Tac's employers have some dirt on the chancellor, and have sent Tac to negotiate a transfer of funds in exhange for a minor technical error in the data core of their file system. Maybe it isn't funds but information or a future service in exchange for silence. I have a feeling that the Cordon Group will be an Imperial supporter, at least initially, and will probably do work for Imperial businesses, so slimy business tactics aren't above them at all. 

How much would DRK-1X go for, anyways? 

- Kemrain the Financial.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How much would DRX-1X go for, anyways?



Hard to say, whatever the market would bear I suppose. A new DRK-1 usually retails for 16k but 1X would be considered third-hand used merchandise by now. It also has some spify accessories and an extra level of experience which should increase it's value somewhat. If it was new it would probably retail for over 20k but, being used, it would probably retail for somewhere between 10k and 15k.


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can do that... *flips monitor upside down* How's that?



Damnit! Foiled again.


----------



## Kemrain

SBM, I posted to the Rogue's Gallery with Tac. Long post. Does it look okay? Are you going to update the top post of that thread, now that the characters are all different?

I've started doing it, but I don't understand it: everyone seems to be coloring their character's dialogue. Is there some significance to this? Could you guys let me in on the dark secrets? I'm confused.

- Kemrain the Suspicious.


----------



## Bobitron

Well, Tal is in play. I admit I was pretty confused as to what I should do to get myself seperated from the clones.


----------



## Bobitron

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've started doing it, but I don't understand it: everyone seems to be coloring their character's dialogue. Is there some significance to this? Could you guys let me in on the dark secrets? I'm confused.




Some DM's really like it, and some don't care. No secret. Just makes it easy to pick dialog out of posts, and the colors make it easier to identify the speaker.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> SBM, I posted to the Rogue's Gallery with Tac. Are you going to update the top post of that thread, now that the characters are all different?



We might want to consider starting a new Rogue's Gallery thread since the old one now has more inactive PCs than active ones. It'd clear out the clutter. Just an idea though.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've started doing it, but I don't understand it: everyone seems to be coloring their character's dialogue. Is there some significance to this? Could you guys let me in on the dark secrets? I'm confused.



Ditto what Bobitron said. I use a logic all my own: Gray is what Shadow and I use for OOC messages, _Silver italics is for what DRK-1X says out loud in its whisper soft mechanical voice,_ _the Light blue italics is to point out the relevant game stats to help Shadow calculate the results of my actions_ and my Size-1 Green System font is for what DRK-1X is thinking/processing (it's intended to remind people of the old TSR-80 screen type; I keep it small so as not to take up to much room for those who don't like it and don't bother reading it all). I'm a graphic designer; I guess I just like my posts to be nice and organized.  


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well, Tal is in play. I admit I was pretty confused as to what I should do to get myself separated from the clones.



Unfortunately it seems you're a bit out of sync with Femi and I since, from our point of vue, the troopers near the hangar are already in a battle of some sort and there's a red bladed lightsaber wielding guy around there somewhere... 

Oh god! What if it's Vader? Order 66 just went out. Quick Femi run away! It's GAME OVER MAN!...


----------



## Kemrain

Vader is on Coruscant at this point, you sensationalist! And besides, his saber isn't red yet.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Vader is on Coruscant at this point, you sensationalist! And besides, his saber isn't red yet.




*huff huff huff* Can't hear ya. I've run too far away already. *huff huff*


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it seems you're a bit out of sync with Femi and I since, from our point of vue, the troopers near the hangar are already in a battle of some sort and there's a red bladed lightsaber wielding guy around there somewhere...




Hmmm... I was concerned about this happening. By my reading, I am bringing a new squad into the area, not with the existing troops. SBM?


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I was concerned about this happening. By my reading, I am bringing a new squad into the area, not with the existing troops. SBM?




I'm sure that Shadow will sort it all out in the end. Hey, as long as it's not Vader kicking my spherical posterior into droid heaven I'll be happy.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> *huff huff huff* Can't hear ya. I've run too far away already. *huff huff*



 But, you don't run.. Or breathe! Huh?!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'll look over Tac in a sec and yes I will update the list for you guys. A lot has changed since we started... as far as coloring text goes, usually we use gray for OOC and whatever color you want for character speech. Except cyan and teal. Those are mine.... Seriously though, that is how we differentiate between speech, in character actions and thoughts, which are usually in italics. Ambrus uses green also for his droid's internal processing, which I think is an awesome idea. 

As far as who is where, it will be explained in the map, suffice it to say that yes, their are two clone squads.... and, no, it isn't Vader. He is busy with the Jedi Temple on Coruscant at the moment....BUT, this one has fought with Vader before.... 

And I was planning on making a new RG thread, thank you for reminding me. I'll post the link to it in the IC thread when I finish writing it. Please repost the characters to it. Thank you....


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I'll look over Tac in a sec and yes I will update the list for you guys.



Thanks, SBM. You rock.

I want wait to get some more info on our situation. SBM, did you get an opportunity to glance over what I was thinking about in regards to Felia's trip to see Dophina?



			
				Myself said:
			
		

> Let's see, why are she and Tac in a meeting, anyways? I should figure this out, as it could come in handy while interacting with her. Maybe Tac's employers have some dirt on the chancellor, and have sent Tac to negotiate a transfer of funds in exhange for a minor technical error in the data core of their file system. Maybe it isn't funds but information or a future service in exchange for silence. I have a feeling that the Cordon Group will be an Imperial supporter, at least initially, and will probably do work for Imperial businesses, so slimy business tactics aren't above them at all.



Just ideas, but I'm not sure where else to go. Any imput?

- Kemrain the Flexable.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The only thing I'm iffy on in that department is why Dofina would be interested in dirt on the chancellor. She is a Nemoidian Noble who is more interested in her own affairs than Galactic politicking. As long as her money is safe, she's satisfied. Of course, it doesn't help her that she has been supplying funds to the Seperatist cause... Perhaps, since Cordon is well aware of this fact, depsite her extreme efforts to hide it, an exchange of money for THEIR silence is in order. Felia was sent to negotiate just how much the secret is worth to Dofina. How do you think that might work?


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> As far as who is where, it will be explained in the map, suffice it to say that yes, their are two clone squads....



Oh great! One squad wasn't enough? Now we've got two? Way to go Bobitron.   


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> and, no, it isn't Vader. He is busy with the Jedi Temple on Coruscant at the moment....



I'm not buying it...


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Just ideas, but I'm not sure where else to go. Any input?



Don't bother him Kemrain, the man's got a post to write!


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm iffy on in that department is why Dofina would be interested in dirt on the chancellor. She is a Nemoidian Noble who is more interested in her own affairs than Galactic politicking. As long as her money is safe, she's satisfied. Of course, it doesn't help her that she has been supplying funds to the Seperatist cause... Perhaps, since Cordon is well aware of this fact, depsite her extreme efforts to hide it, an exchange of money for THEIR silence is in order. Felia was sent to negotiate just how much the secret is worth to Dofina. How do you think that might work?



 I was quite sure that Dofina was a chancellor herself. Am I wrong? I called her that.. Was I stupid to? 

That's exactly how I meant it, Shadow. The Cordon Group has intel on Dophina, and they sent Felia to both negotiate a silencing price and to see if more intellignce couldn't be aquired.  I'd call this more intelligence, wouldn't you? 

Would Tac be out of line to try to offer her any protection from the Cordon Group or it's affiliates? It would be a great excuse not to shoot her. (I'm not at all planning to, it's just an idea that her additude is pushing to the fore.)

- Kemrain the Not Violent, Really.


----------



## Kemrain

He's got plenty of time, Ambrus! And this will help my posts be better. And better posts makes for a better game. And better game makes for more fun. And more fun makes for more spamming the f5 key!

- Kemrain the Obsessively Compulsive.


----------



## Ambrus

Leggo that F5 key. Hey Shadow, are you still wanting to try running some chat sessions on occasion cause Kemrain and I are both online...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

As soon as I figure out exactly where you guys are all at in relation to my map, sure we can go live. Speaking of Ambrus, you will be able to close with a few meters of the building itself before I start making rolls for them to even notice you. Did you want to go that far? It will make you about 410 meters from Femi. I'll need to know that so I can see how far Tac and Dofina can make it.... 

As for you Kemrain, I had thought you meant Dofina, but I wanted to clarify. As far as her course of action being out of line, that depends. Out of line as far as her employers are concerned, most definately. As far as Dofina is concerned, you'll just have to ask her...


----------



## Ambrus

A few meters? We'll it depends on the ambient lighting and the tree cover. If it's really dark I'll have to use my infrared sensors which will mean I have to get within 30 meters to see anything. If not, I'll probably keep back a bit, maybe 40 or 50 meters and carefully scan all around with my telescopic sensors.


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Leggo that F5 key. Hey Shadow, are you still wanting to try running some chat sessions on occasion cause Kemrain and I are both online...



Are you on MSN?


----------



## Kemrain

I am. Kemrain at hotmail dot com.

- Kemrain the Online @ the Moment.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I suppose I should have mentioned the lights outside the building..... There are spotlights at 10 meter intervals around the building, shedding light 10 meters away from it. There are trees about 60 meters from the fight along side the building and conveniently more than 10 meters away, but the path is clear up until you get within 10 meters of the clones. I'd show you the map, but I'm still updating it....


----------



## Ambrus

I'm on AIM as Ambrus17, Yahoo messenger as Dracomancer17 and MSN as (unhatched at hotmail dot com).

Shadow, The hangar has exterior spotlights and a sixty-foot clearing? I was under the impression that it was concealed. 

Maybe we could all schedule a joint chat session for this weekend? That would Rock! We could role-play all meeting up together. I'm very flexible in my schedule this weekend. Please...  

I'm heading off to bed now. I'll check the thread in the morning. Night all.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

It was, until a certain cloaking device failed from damage.... The clearing extends from the base of the building out about 20 meters and then there is forest again. In between the trees... heck with it. Here:


		Code:
	

|  X   OO
|  OO    OO O
|  OO    OO O
|               O
|               O
|               O
|               O
|__            O
    |           O
    |           O
    |           O
    |           O
__ |           O
|               O
|               O
|               O
|   OO    OOO
|   OO C OOO  
|  C           O
|

And not too far past that is the Jedi. All the O's are trees... The C's are clones and if you can't figure out who X is well....  The bump in the wall is the normal person's entrance. Where the clones are fighting the Dark Jedi is a cargo area. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ambrus

Link for the new Rogue's Gallery:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2414485#post2414485


----------



## Bobitron

I would be around for chat on MSN or AIM Saturday morning EST.


----------



## Kemrain

I can try to be up then, but it doesn't seem likley. I tend to sleep late on the weekends.

- Kemrain the Lazy.

Ambrus, I'm not sure you don't fully understand, but I wanted to point out that the -5 penalty to the stealth skills only applies when you move more than half your speed in a move action. 1X can move 8 meters at no penalty, 16 on a double move. I keep seeing the penalty, and I just wanted to make *sure* you knew the rules there.

- Kemrain the Usually Stealthy.


----------



## Ambrus

My girlfriend is out of town for the weekend so I'm available at any time, morning, afternoon or night. Just give me a set time and I'll be there. 

Shadow is usually only available starting sometime around midnight, would either of you be available at such a time?


----------



## Kemrain

I could be available late over the weekend one night, but not the other, as I need my Dnd fix. Just gimme a time, and I'll try hard to be there.

- Kemrain the Flexable.

Ambrus, congrats on 500 posts.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm not sure Femi has much to do at the moment. Wish Shadow could put out another post before work. Not *too* much has changed...

I hope 1X and Tac run into eachother soon. I hope we can get into the hangar safely. I hope we can get that darksider's lightsaber if he falls. I hope the ships are ready to take off soon. I hope 1X can reprogram himself to pilot. I hope we have a place to go to hide out. 

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the 500 cheer Kemrain. I can't believe I skipped over my five hundreth post. Oh well. I figure it'll only really start to matter once I pass the quadruple digit mark. *sigh* It's seems so far away. How do you do it?

Anyways, I hope the game keeps rolling over the weekend; I've got a long tabletopless weekend ahead of me and could certainly use it. It'd also be great if we, or at least some of us, could meet up online over the weekend and role-play in real time for a few hours. That'd rock. How's about it? Let's make it happen! If you are online over the weekend remember to log on in your chat program; I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Just a reminder that I will be away on vacation with limited or no internet access from tomorrow (Saturday, July 16th) until Sunday, July 24th.  Given my absence, it is probably good that Femi doesn't have much to do right now.  That said, I would appreciate him being kept in the game so when I return I can jump right back in.  Shadow, feel free to NPC Femi until Sunday the 24th.

See you folks in a little over a week!
Toric


----------



## Bobitron

I'll sign on whenever I have the chance to MSN. I don't think we will get anywhere without our DM, though...


----------



## Kemrain

No one's posting.. What's going on? I haven't seen you online today Ambrus, and Bobitron's been N/A since I got on, as far as I'm aware. We have no new post from Shadow, either. I'm just suprised that no one's saying anything about it.

What's happening to our game, folks?

- Kemrain the Conserned.

Have a good trip, Toric! We'll do our best to keep Femi alive. Total Defense and Deflect are useful here, especially since it gives you a defense of 22. *Envy.*

- Kemrain the Conserned for Ka-Femi Odo's Wellbeing.


----------



## Bobitron

It's one day, Kemrain. Don't worry about it. I talked to Ambrus online for a good while today, but you must have been sleeping.


----------



## Kemrain

Okay. Sorry I missed it. I was up at 10, but couldn't get to a computer until after 2. Shame on me.

I know it's only been a day, I was just kinda expecting it, because the posts had become so regular during the week.  I'll tone down and get lower key soon. Worry not.

- Kemrain the Toned Down.


----------



## Bobitron

It's pretty common for all games to slow down on the weekends. Traffic here is probably cut by 50% on Saturday and Sunday.

The game seems to be in fine health, with such enthusiastic players.


----------



## Kemrain

I agree. I was mostly referring to the OOC thread. It died yesterday evening, and that's unusual. I was expecting to see Ambrus poting today, but he hasn't at all in this thread. I was just suprised.

- Kemrain the Enthusiastic About Game.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I suppose I should have mentioned a caveat when I spoke of what I do to keep odd hours. My Friday into Saturday a shift in my schedule which allows me a short stint in daylight hours, none of which give me too much time at the computer however. It isn't until Saturday night that I can go back into posting. My apologies everyone. 

Now to go see what damage you've caused in my absence.... 

Oh and as for posting round by round, I'm kind of heading in that direction for another (hopefully short) battle. My biggest thing is to have you guys on a ship and talking in hyperspace before I leave on the 7th.... That way you won't be bored....

Oh and Toric, have a wonderful time! We'll see you when you return...


----------



## Ambrus

Yeah. I'm not quite dead yet so don't be concerned. It's nice to come online and see others having posted. Thanks for the game update Shadow. I'll be on for a bit this evening if anyone wants to come on and chat. 

Thanks for the answers to my in-game questions Shadow. Looking forward to hearing Dofina's reaction to all the new info.  

BTW, Kemrain, my intention in whispering to Dofina wasn't to exclude Tac from hearing 1X's report, only to ensure that our position wasn't given away to sharp eared individuals nearby. Feel free to change your post or not as you prefer.


----------



## Ambrus

Dofina said:
			
		

> "Go and see what you can do about that soldier that went inside, then try and get us in without exposing us to unnecessary fire. We'll wait here for your signal."



Geez, Dofina is sure putting DRK-1X in a tough situation; didn't she see the PC light over Tal's head? Sheesh...  

Watch out Bobitron, here comes Captain Expendable to see what it can do about you. :\


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Geez, Dofina is sure putting DRK-1X in a tough situation; didn't she see the PC light over Tal's head? Sheesh...
> 
> Watch out Bobitron, here comes Captain Expendable to see what it can do about you. :\





Yer toast, buddy. Let's see how that tin can'll handle a few bolts of laser death!


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yer toast, buddy. Let's see how that tin can'll handle a few bolts of laser death!




You'll have to spot me first meat-bag!


----------



## Ambrus

Kudos Bobitron on taking the initiative and simply playing along with me. Hopefully our characters can reach an agreement so that I'll have a chance to signal Dofina, Tac and Femi before Shadow comes back on later tonight.


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Kudos Bobitron on taking the initiative and simply playing along with me.




No point in dragging it out. I'd rather get hooked up with you all ASAP, even if it is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Kemrain

Here's to getting us going, guys. Great job. Now if only we had an easy way to get Femi with us.. Bobitron, do you think Tal would be interested in harboring a rogue Jedi? If 1X could let it be known, Tal could try to get him with us. I'm only suggesting Tal because Tac doesn't even know about him yet.

Ambrus, I figured hearing 1X was about a DC 20 listen check, and Tac just doesn't have the means of reliably beating that, so it went unheard. I think it can work, stroy-wise just fine this way, as long as we include Femi in the game.

Shadow, inside the hangar, is there a way to see out the east side of the building? I know there's an entry point there, but I don't know if it can be seen out while closed. When we get inside, I'm curious to know if the clones outside will have line of sight on us at all.

- Kemrain the Includer.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Now if only we had an easy way to get Femi with us.. Bobitron, do you think Tal would be interested in harboring a rogue Jedi? If 1X could let it be known, Tal could try to get him with us. I'm only suggesting Tal because Tac doesn't even know about him yet.



Don't worry about Femi; DRK-1X hasn't forgotten about him. I still intend to get him on the ship before we leave. After all, Dofina didn't forbid me to bring him along, just that she wasn't herself concerned about the Jedi. That's okay. I'll concern myself with him and leave her out of it. I expect that when she sees a Jedi with a lightsaber climbing aboard she won't object forcefully; she's a coward really.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ambrus, I figured hearing 1X was about a DC 20 listen check, and Tac just doesn't have the means of reliably beating that, so it went unheard. I think it can work, stroy-wise just fine this way, as long as we include Femi in the game.



Your call.


----------



## Kemrain

How do you intend on getting the cerean inside? You have to go past Dophina to get to him, unless you make a wide arc to avoid orders to leave him. Otherwise, she could just tell you to get in the ship and we'd be off minus a Jedi. That'd be bad.

- Kemrain the Conserned.


----------



## Ambrus

I was thinking of contacting him on his comlink and simply telling him to come over.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Unless DRK-1X does something insanely crazy and unhides, he could probably float up to Tal's ear without him noticing....

As for the East side, you can see through the shield and, I don't know.... The BIG GAPING HOLE in the side....


----------



## Kemrain

It looks east on my map.. Is it still inverted? Up is south? I was referring to the right side as East. That's wrong, I guess. Hmm. West! I meant west!

- Kemrain the Corrected.

..Looking at the map, north is up, so, the right side is east, isn't it?

- Kemrain the *Confused*.


----------



## Ambrus

Well, for future reference, can it be assumed that DRK-1X is always hiding and moving silently while taking 10, regardless of what else it's doing? He's built for stealth and programmed to be be invisible so I figure that, unless it chooses to draw attention to itself, DRK-1Xs are simply always seeking cover and shadows to hide in. I could keep posting the stats in every post, but it's becoming rather repetitive and redundant.


----------



## Ambrus

So are there windows in the loading dock doors? Can we see the Sith fighting the troopers from the inside? How's the fight going?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The map is standard.... East is on the right side... There are no windows or other entries on that side except the shield and the blast hole. The entries are on the west, where the fight is taking place. The west side, where the battle is taking place, the cargo doors do have transparisteel windows. Those ones are too busy fighting the Sith to see anyone inside at the moment. The other squad is currently patrolling at a fairly large distance from the hangar at it will take a bit more before they notice the fight on the west side, as they started patrolling on the east. As far as how the fight is going... well, the Sith is still fighting, but that is about all that can be seen through the transparisteel. That and the continuing blasts from the clones. In a moment that will change though... 

I was planning on having you and Tal talk things out before I interrupted it with the next part. You'll see what I mean soon... 

As far as DRK-1X's taking ten, that sounds fine. I don't see a problem with it. I'll just roll it if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow, I think you're confusing east and west. East is on the right hand side, where the fight is and west is on the left hand side where the hole is.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

No, I flipped the map just for you.... North should be at the top... unless...  Hold on...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Nevermind. I am tired. You're right. In my head the map is still the original South is at the top...  Yes, flip those descriptions.


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Nevermind. I am tired. You're right. In my head the map is still the original South is at the top... Yes, flip those descriptions.



Thank you. The world makes sense again. And the info on the transparasteel windows is important, too.

There's a room on the right side of the building that looks like there are stairs leading up to it. Is that a control room? Seems a good place to put the cloak/forcefield controls to me. I imagine the doors on the right side are locked down tight, but 3d8 damage per blaster bolt, per clone will open them up in a hurry if they're still alive and kicking soon. And if they're not, lightsabers ignore hardness, so, Tal and 1X won't be alone for long it seems.

- Kemrain the Pleased to Finally have Spoken more than a Sentance at a Time with Dofina.

EDIT: I'm consitering editing and adding some sort of "What's a sith, anyway?" line. I don't suspect they're very well known these days, seeing as the last time we saw them in numbers was 4000 years ago, and since Darth Bane there have only ever been 2 at a time. There was the incident with Darth Maul recently, but I doubt the Jedi Temple would have publicized it much.  How common is knowledge of the sith these days? they're not exactly common, themselves.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> EDIT: I'm consitering editing and adding some sort of "What's a sith, anyway?" line. I don't suspect they're very well known these days, seeing as the last time we saw them in numbers was 4000 years ago, and since Darth Bane there have only ever been 2 at a time. There was the incident with Darth Maul recently, but I doubt the Jedi Temple would have publicized it much.  How common is knowledge of the sith these days? they're not exactly common, themselves.




I was wondering about this myself. I assumed that DRK-1X wouldn't be able to identify a Sith by his red lightsaber. That's why, when I reported to Dofina, I erroneously said that the Sith fighting the troopers was a "Jedi". Shadow, when posting for Dofina though, contradicted 1X when she told Tac that it was a Sith. I took that as a clue that we shouls all just be able to identify a sith on sight. So when I reported to Femi I correctly identified the lightsaber wielder as a Sith. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Kemrain

Join the club. Hopefully SBM can sort this out when he gets up for the evening.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Without giving away too much of the story: Dofina knows what a Sith is and therefore by proxy, DRK-1X knows....


----------



## Ambrus

Hmm. Then I'll correct my post to indicate as much. If possible, could you give me some spoiler text indicating the nature of our experience with the Sith? I'd like to know so that I can figure out a strategy for dealing with this one. I may try negotiating with him/her if that seems resonable or simply resort to violence on sight if I suspect him/her, by default, of being a violent psychopath. 

Current score: Sith 8, Clone troopers 0 

Darn, now I can't wait to see what happens next. C'mon Shadow, wake up! Post something!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'll post an update tonight of course... however in the meantime, here you go Ambrus: 

[sblock]
Mistress Dofina has knowingly associated with Count Dooku and was well aware of his capabilities as a Sith while he was alive. Unbeknownst to all but Dooku, Sideous and DRK-1X, Dofina is Force sensitive. Just because there are only supposed to be two Sith at one time doesn't mean that there are no other Dark Jedi to be trained... 
[/sblock]

I'm hoping that was ambiguous enough


----------



## Ambrus

*blink blink*     
[sblock]
So, aah... Has Dofina developped her force abilities at all? Has she ever received any training from the Sith? How does she regard the Sith? I mean, are the Sith our allies in general? Does DRK-1X have reason to believe that Dofina would want this Sith unharmed? Is it, say, a friend of hers just looking to catch a free ride with her out of here? How else would it know to come here otherwise? Luckily, Dooku is now dead and Sideous has a new long-term apprentice to occupy himself with.  [/sblock]

I may change my last IC post based on your answer. :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus:
[sblock]
Dofina, as is all Sith tradition, was in the process of proving herself worthy of training. Unfortunately her soon to be master was murdered by a certain young Jedi. Therefore, she has not received any but the most rudimentary training in her abilities. She is not aware of any other Sith, and so by extrapolation, would not know this one. She is well aware however, that there are no friendly Sith... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow:
[sblock]I have trouble imagining that Dooku would ever have been serious about training Dofina. I mean, she's a mature nemoidian noble with little martial ability; nemoidian's are generally cowardly and unassertive. It doesn't seem like she would have had much potential for becoming a Sith. Why bother when he could find a young force sensitive and train them properly? Out of curiosity what, if any, are the force powers that Dofina has demonstrated in the past?[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I feel excluded..  Heheh.. Glad to see some action, though!

- Kemrain the Unspoiled.

EDIT: Again, if I went too far with my assumptions, just lemme know and I'll edit them as much as you'd like, Shadow.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I feel excluded..  Heheh.. Glad to see some action, though!
> 
> - Kemrain the Unspoiled.



If you want to be included just post something. To wit...
"The Unspoiled" That's funny... 

Edit: I read your last IC post. The sentence "The Clones must have beaten your sith droid" is a bit, uhm, confusing.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus: 

[sblock]
Now you are beginning to see the Sith way... Just because she was promised power... I'll let you finish that sentence. As far as you know, the only thing Dofina was capable of outside of normal Nemoidian abilities, was that she can read emotions and can tell when someone is lying to her.
[/sblock]

Kemrain:

[sblock]
It's a good thing DRK-1X doesn't exactly know why you are here to see Dofina, isn't it? 
[/sblock]

I'm off to work folks. See you tonight.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus, it's just Tac having no idea what a Sith is. Since Dofina mentioned it, and she's with the seperatists, and since this is her hangar, and since she didn't seem terribly alarmed by its presence, Tac is assuming that the sith is some sort of droid defender, and that it was holding the clones off of the hangar as best it could, and that now it's destroyed.

Tac couldn't be more wrong, but that's what you get for not knowing the Sith well. 

Have a good work, Shadow. Kick some butt.

Shadow:
[sblock]Yes it is.[/sblock]

- Kemrain the Included Again.


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow:
[sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> she can read emotions and can tell when someone is lying to her.



 That is, except me.  

Speaking of droids and their immunity to the force, I thought you might be interested in taking a look at this: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20030403counseling
It's a Jedi Counseling article from the WotC site in which is described who can be affected by a force illusion. I didn't realize it during the last fight, but according to the article, droids can't perceive force illusions at all. I didn't want to mention it out in the open while Nephtys was playing since her distracting the battledroids was the only action she took during the entire fight. Now that she's not playing though, I figured it's as good a time as any to bring it up. It's cool by me if you want to keep playing with droids seeing illusions as a house rule, but if you decide to change it please let us all know so that we'll all be on the same page.[/sblock]


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tac couldn't be more wrong, but that's what you get for not knowing the Sith well.



Ah! Okay. Interesting and creative misunderstanding!


----------



## Kemrain

I'm only happy to explain it. Confusing you and the others is not what I need right now. Maybe later, certanly in character, but not like that.

- Kemrain the Glad You Get It.


----------



## Bobitron

Very busy day at work, everyone; I'll get up a post ASAP.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Very busy day at work, everyone; I'll get up a post ASAP.




Sorry to hear that. No rush. Between your posts I've been amusing myself by imagining Tal continuing to expound at length upon the many virtues and qualities of his light repeating blaster. Just be ready for when the Sith finishes burning through the door.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain, you once asked how much DRK-1X is worth. Here's what I've come up with after doing the math and reading up some clarifications on droid pricing.

Standard DRK-1: 16,000 credits
DRK-1X (if new but with upgrades included): 18,840 credits
DRK-1X as is (second-hand but with upgrades and 1 hero level included): *28,260 credits*.
As is (after a memory wipe): 9,420 credits.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus: 

[sblock]
You are correct, the Force does not affect them in that way, as droids do not have emotions to speak of. I'm starting to wonder about DRK-1X though.... Curiousity 39%.... 

I did read the JC on droids and illusions and I am aware of the lack of effect of most Force powers on droids. However I decided that for this instance, considering Nephthys was new to the game and being a Jedi, that I'd allow leniency in the case of this playing. That and I figured that since his character was not a true Jedi, he would be able to alter the droid's sensors to visualize something. There is a Sith power that allows the character to not only make droids have false sensory inputs, but to actually control them... If the Sith can do it... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow:
[sblock]
Well, please let me know in your posts whether sees any future force illusions or not so I'll know how to react. Thanks.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus:
[sblock]
I'll be sure to make a note of it in the gray-stuff. 
[/sblock]

On a side note, the next post is well... posted.


----------



## Kemrain

I've posted as well. I can't wait for Femi to get here, so Tac can talk with a Jedi. Or anyone who's not an NPC, for that matter. 

I'm a little suprised that Tal went straight to blasterizing, given that there are 2 ships in the hangar, and the Sith could take either one.

We have 18.5 or so days until the 8th of August, so we should be able to get onto one of those ships by them and have ourselves a lengthy little hyperspace trip by the time Shadow needs to go.

I call first dibs on the refresher!

- Kemrain the Pleased Game is Going so Well.


----------



## Bobitron

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Pleased Game is Going so Well.




We will see how well it goes for Tal.  

I considered the whole falling back and giving up the ship thing, but Tal had a knee-jerk reaction to some baddie cutting a whole through a freakin' blast door and threatening him with a couple lightsabers.  I think if she is really just there for the ship, I can RUN AWAY and she will let me if things go poorly. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I considered the whole falling back and giving up the ship thing, but Tal had a knee-jerk reaction to some baddie cutting a whole through a freakin' blast door and threatening him with a couple lightsabers.  I think if she is really just there for the ship, I can RUN AWAY and she will let me if things go poorly. *fingers crossed*



I don't think it's necessarily the worst idea at this point. Although this Sith is certainly formidable, having slain eight clone troopers by herself, I have trouble imagining that some of those clones didn't score at least a few good blaster shots before they went down. Even if she's healed herself with the force, chances are that she's nowhere near full vitality right now. Tal, 1X and Femi may be able to take her down or, at the very least, run her off. That's what I'm hoping at least. Shame I couldn't get the hangar's sentry guns up and running; that would have been fun.  

There is a some merit involved in not simply letting her take a ship. First of all she wants to take the faster of the two ships, which would leave us with a bulky freighter in which to attempt to outrun the republic fighters and war-ships in orbit. Second, I believe both ships are locked. Without the codes to get in, she'd have to bully us into giving her the codes or hack into the ship's computer and then allow her to taxi out first while we sit around and wait before undertaking our own escape plans. Third, if she left first the republic forces would all be alerted to the escape attempt and would mobilize to intercept her but probably wouldn't be able to catch her. They would however be ready to intercept us with their fighters once we finally limped out of the hangar in our bulky freighter. If all that isn't enough of a reason, well, the ships both belong to Dofina and 1X is inclined to try and prevent the theft of its mistress' property. 

Oh, and being an evil Sith, she might use the shipboard weapons from the first ship to destroy the second ship before leaving, just because...


----------



## Kemrain

Good luck. I hear sith sabers hurt like the dickens... Before shock sets in, at least..

- Kemrain the Not Predicting Good Odds Unless Tal Runs.

Ambrus, you make good points. Keeping her off a ship is probably for the best at the moment. If help arrives soon, in the form of Femi, we might be able to drive her off if we fight very smart. There are at least 8 blasters on the east side fo the hangar, and there may be grenades as well, which could be useful. There's plenty of cover, but she's a melee combatant, so that won't be as helpful. She uses 2 weapons, so she'll be at a penalty in a full attack action, but it's best not to suffer a full attack action anyway, so that's not of mush use.

I think finding the security terminal and activatign the security system could help 1X and Tal, and I'm sure 1X can sneak over to it. I can try to use Friendship on her and talk it out, but being shot at will put a damper on that fun.  Hmmm.. She'd probably make her save, anyways.

- Kemrain the Trying to Think this Through.


----------



## Ambrus

I've been mulling over most of the options you've mentioned in my head throughout  the day. I've posted some quick questions for Shadow in the IC thread. Hopefully he'll answer them soon before he heads off to work. If so, I'll update my post with my intended actions before he returns tonight.


----------



## Kemrain

Good plan. I'm really hoping that Dofina takes my comlink and messages 1X so it can let us know what it's doing and what's going on, so we can all be on the same page and I can get some armaments and help in this encounter. Grenadier Troopers would be very useful, given their grenades and _Blaster Pistols_! (With which Tac is proficient!) Here's hoping there'll be at least one in a squad of 8. I can get Tac's attack bonus up to a +3 if he takes 10 on Enhance Ability and Battlemind, that's something, right?

I looked up Friendship, and it seems there's no save. I can get her to Unfriendly if I can take 10, and hopefully from there we can talk and figure out a plan of action, even if it's simply a stalling tactic. We can hopefully get her to listen to reason long enough to grab a grenade or 2, or turn on the automated defenses and blast her to pieces.

Hay, if we kill her, Ambrus, we don't need to argue over sabers... she has 2!

- Kemrain the Hopefully Useful.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

OKay guys I (hopefully) answered Ambrus' questions and I should be posting an update when I return. I'm looking forward to seeing how you handle this one....


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> By my math, I'll need to roll a natural twenty to score a hit on the Sith, but with eight attacks DRK-1X may just manage.




That's the ticket! A couple rounds of that action and I can't see us losing.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That's the ticket! A couple rounds of that action and I can't see us losing.



By my math, Tal needs to roll a twenty to hit her as well.  
Keep in mind, chances are that the eight troopers must have gotten in at least a few lucky shots before going down and she's probably manifested some force powers so she's almost certainly lacking some vitality points. Now it's really starting to feel like a Star Wars movie; lots and lots of blaster fire, but very few hits and no one can hope to stand against the person with the lightsaber.  
Speaking of which, Femi *save us*!!!


----------



## Bobitron

Whadda you think? I'm leaning towards taking the excellent advice given by Ambrus and backing off. It's really a question of one of our combined 12 (!!!) attacks being a twenty, isn't it? Should I try one more round or back away?


----------



## Ambrus

Well, as I see it, she appears to be heading straight towards you rather than going around the cargo containers between you. With all these obstacles in the way, she can't run so she'll have to squeeze around them or climb over them to reach you. Since all these containers look to be either 2 meter or 4 meter cubes and seem to be filling all the squares between the two of you, I'd say they'd count as "heavy obstruction" and so would reduce her movement speed to half. As a human, she has a movement of 10 meters just like yourself, so with a double move, she'll only be able to cross a total of 2 and a half squares on the map. Since the diagonal move counts as twice the distance she'll end up in the square next to you, but won't be able to attack you this round. So I'd say your safe for another round of autofire followed by a two meter step backwards. She might try activating her Burst of Speed Feat if she happens to have it, but I suspect she wouldn't bother since you haven't managed to hit her yet and she just wants you out of her way rather than dead at all costs. Like I said, she's probably lacking a few vitality points and not anxious to spend many more. The following round you'll still be about four meters away from her and will still have the option of withdrawing to safety, perhaps with a run action to keep her well away from you, followed by another round of full autofire from across the hangar. That's my tactical analysis, hope it helps.


----------



## Kemrain

Just dropping this here so you all know I'm still here and watching, I just don't have much to post at the moment.  Shadow, if you could figure out how much of 1X's message comes through in the first few rounds, I could respond to that, but until Dofina gets moving, Femi comes to our side of the building, the clone troopers Tal is sending away show up, or something truely unexpected happens, Tac doesn't have much he can do.

- Kemrain the Wondering What's Next.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> if you could figure out how much of 1X's message comes through in the first few rounds, I could respond to that




For what it's worth, in one round (six seconds), I can personally manage to rattle off the first three sentences. That is: "Report: I can hear you mistress Dofina. The hangar's automated defenses are inexplicably inactive. Both vessels appear undamaged and are responding to my commands." Even if I could squeeze in the following sentence: "I have negotiated an alliance with the unidentified human male." you still wouldn't have a much better idea of what's going on inside the hangar. It seems Femi is going to try to enter the hangar through the loading dock doors on the east side of the hangar so I wouldn't expect to see much of him if I were you. I think it'd be best if you'd decide what Tac would do with the information he has already. Simply waiting to get more info is a reasonable course of action for this round. Just my two cents though. Feel free to try something unreasonable. 

I'm just looking forward to Shadow's next update. Weekends are a long time to wait.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I was hoping Kemrain would post _something_, but that's okay. I'm going to do tonight's round for now. Just so as you guys know, if I write something completely off the wall, I apologize in advance. I am training with the Chinese National Director of WuShu, Wu Bin this week. So not only is my schedule changed temporarily, but my mind is addled along with my body. 

Things should resume to normal by Thursday or Friday... Again, my apologies folks.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the update Shadow. Lucky shots indeed! 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Just so as you guys know, if I write something completely off the wall, I apologize in advance. I am training with the Chinese National Director of WuShu, Wu Bin this week. So not only is my schedule changed temporarily, but my mind is addled along with my body.



Congradulations on your training. Sounds interesting and impressive. You are henceforth forgiven in advance for any and all "off the wall" postings.  

Oh, speaking of which.
For Shadow:[sblock]
Unless you're aware of something I'm not, by the RAW, the Sith can't fight defensively while simply moving around the hangar like she's been doing. She can only claim the +2 dodge bonus while making a full attack. (RCR, p.156) It hasn't changed any of our hits or misses so far though. If I have missed some detail then I apologize. 

I was also curious if you could explain to me how the encrypted data Dofina sent DRK-1X was able to unlock the computer console. As I understood it the data was encrypted and required a decryption-key to make it understandable and usable. Since Dofina didn't give 1X the decryption-key, DRK-1X still couldn't make any sense of the data by itself. Once it approached the console though, it automatically activated, or as you put it "the data that was transmitted to him activates and a technical readout of the ship appears on the screen". I'm just wondering how the console activated since the data was still encrypted and I hadn't even had the chance to upload it into the console yet. One possibility is that the data had nothing to do with the console's activation; that it was instead programmed to scan its surroundings and to activate if DRK-1X approached it. The other possibility that I have trouble imagining is that the console scanned DRK-1X when it approached, somehow remotely searched the droid's entire memory, found the data block, recognized the binary combination of ones and zeroes that made up the data block as a pass-code and unlocked itself. Any clarifications you could offer would be appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain

Sorry for not posting, Shadow. I really had nothing to post at all. It would have been an exposition of Tac thinking, and that isn't necessary. I'll post something now, though I doubt much will come of it.

- Kemrain the Enjoying the Game Even Without Much to Post.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It would have been an exposition of Tac thinking, and that isn't necessary.




I beg to differ. DRK-1X spent the first month and a half of the campaign simply watching other people fight. If I hadn't of bothered to described what DRK-1X was thinking I wouldn't have had much of anything to post at all.  

Come on Kemrain, join the introspection party. It's the fad that's sweeping the nation!


----------



## Kemrain

Ok, ok.. If you'll notce, I did post. Though, it was small. Oh well. Better than nothing. Next, Tac gets to be terribly confused by what 1X has to say, as all of his assumptions fly right out the airlock.

- Kemrain the Ass of You and Me.



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I was hoping Kemrain would post _something_, but that's okay. I'm going to do tonight's round for now. Just so as you guys know, if I write something completely off the wall, I apologize in advance. I am training with the Chinese National Director of WuShu, Wu Bin this week. So not only is my schedule changed temporarily, but my mind is addled along with my body.
> 
> Things should resume to normal by Thursday or Friday... Again, my apologies folks.



Congrats on the WuShu training. That stuff's totally awsome. Might I ask what kind of weapons are your favorite? A cousin of a friend of my old sensei used to study WuShu with someone related (not familiarly, but organizatioally- don't ask me who, I've no idea) to the aforementioned Chinese National Director of WuShu, and he showed me a little of his dao training. Awsome stuff!

- Kemrain the Terrifically Impressed.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

For Ambrus:
[sblock] I guess I missed that part in the RCR. I'll have to look again. I thought it was just total defense you couldn't move at the same time. 

As far as the consoles go, you are partially right. The consoles constantly transmit a subchannel signal. It is virtually undetectable unless someone has a really good sensor or a device with the correct data stream comes along. Think of how proximity access cards work. Broken data is sent out, usually useless until the rest of the data is inserted via another source, in this case, the codes in X's memory banks. Put the two together you have a complete code. Access Granted.
[/sblock]

Kemrain: No worries about not posting earlier. If you have nothing to post that's cool too, I just want to make sure you still feel included. 

As far as the Wu Shu goes, my favorite is probably the empty hand stuff actually, but the broadsword (darn dao for those paying attention) is my second fave. Though the meteor ball is really cool too. Okay they're all cool, but those are my faves.


----------



## Ambrus

For Shadow:
[sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Think of how proximity access cards work. Broken data is sent out, usually useless until the rest of the data is inserted via another source, in this case, the codes in X's memory banks. Put the two together you have a complete code. Access Granted.



I'm not terribly familiar with proximity cards, but I've googled it and from what I understand each card is its own little computer that acts like a transceiver; sending out the appropriate signal in response to the reader's transmission. It would make sense to me if 1X had been bothering to transmit the code, but since it wasn't the console would have had to scan through the droid's entire memory to find the matching code. I suppose it's feasible to do, but it sounds like a bit much for a simple security mechanism to pull off routinely. Either way, if it makes sense to you, I guess that's cool.  
[/sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Though the meteor ball is really cool too. Okay they're all cool, but those are my faves.



 I have no idea what "meteor ball" is, but it sounds really impressive and I doubt I'd enjoy being on the receiving end of it.  

I'm looking forward to your next post. Bring it on! 
...the post that is, not the meteor ball.


----------



## Ambrus

Oh dear... No new post today. *sigh*


----------



## Kemrain

Worry not, Ambrus. New posts will come in. Be patient.

So, you think we're gonna get off this rock?  I'd put the shields up on the freighter, just so the Sith can't cut it's blasters off or anything. A locked door isn't a deterrant to someone with a lightsdaber, and I'm sure there's an airlock inside that could close off the hull breach...

- Kemrain the Slightly Worried.


----------



## Ambrus

I don't know about there being an airlock on the freighter; it seems to have fairly minimal systems onboard. The ship's weapons after all are no more powerful than four ordinary blaster pistols mounted on swivel bases. If getting into the freighter is the Sith's goal, the shields probably couldn't keep her out for very long. It's the computer lock-out that will, in my opinion, prove most difficult for her to circumvent. Without the proper codes to unlock the freighter's controls, it's just a really big paperweight. She'd have to successfully hack her way into the ship computers to get either ship moving and it seems to me that she probably hasn't put as much effort into learning how to hack computers as she has into hacking Jedi.


----------



## Kemrain

Alright. You're the slicer, not me. Star Wars starships are oddly constructed, in my mind. No airlocks is bizarre to me. Unless all the doors are sealed with a magfield.. That'd do it, and make an airlock a silly waste of space.

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## Ambrus

As far as slicing goes, the hangar's main computer requires a DC 30 Computer check to slice successfully. Since they're all Dofina's, I'd expect the ships' computer to possess the same level of security. Even if taking 20, a DC 30 Computer Use check is impossible for a casual computer user. A total +10 to a check represents a fair bit of focus and dedication to a skill. Since she's trying to get on the ship she's probably got some ranks in the pilot and astrogate skills, but being a Sith with two lightsabers it seems likely that she's spent most of her feats in dual-wielding those puppies and her remaining skill points in various force powers. It's possible that she's also a highly proficient slicer too, but one person can't master everything right? She's got to have a weak spot right? *crosses fingers*  

In all the movies, I've never seen any airlocks on a ship because I've never seen anyone ever perform a EVA spacewalk except for droids. Organics seem content to just stay inside their ships until the land and let their droids go outside if it should be necessary to do so. It's certainly possible to have an airlock, but I think it's generally assumed that most ships don't. I could be wrong though, I'm hardly a Star Wars expert.


----------



## Kemrain

I had a Star Wars character one time, Jastin Keening, who has a ship cobbled together from bits and pieces... The cockpit was mon cal, and the engines were corellian. Keening's Edge, he called her. She flew like a dream, if by flew you mean sputtered and wheezed, and by dream you mean nightmare.  There was only enough power inside to power the essential systems and a few extras... Extras like grav-plating.  He slept in 2G's and worked in 0, sort of evening out his exposure so he didn't lose bone density.  He was good in zero G. He did EV repairs a number of times. He loved it. His R4 unit thought he was crazy, and thanked the maker for it's mag-locked treads.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Ambrus

And the "edge" that Keening had was that his ship had an airlock?  

Oh, and BTW, were you aiming to complete your junk ship concept by having an R4 unit for a droid? An astromech with a lampshade head? How embarassing. I hear they also have defective motivators...


----------



## Kemrain

It came with the ship! He found it only a little broken in the junkyard. It was a fixer upper, but it had some great stuff in it's memory banks... It had never been wiped and knew an awful lot about the rebellion and the empire. Useful little bugger.

- Kemrain the Reminiscent.


----------



## Ambrus

So I was right, you did have a whole junk theme going. "A little broken in the junkyard" huh? Sounds like an apt description of the R4 and its home environment. Don't mind me, I'm just letting my silly droid elitism show.


----------



## Kemrain

You're such a model-ist, or a manufacture-ist or.. A bigot! That's it!

Motivators can be replaced, and it's lampshade can be redone. Don't mock the R4 too hard, it can't help what it is...

Can't all you droids just get along in peace and harmony like us organics?

- Kemrain the Trying Very Hard to Keep a Straight Face.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm playing a very small violin synthesizer for your poor R4 unit and its lot in life...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Okay, I'm back from vacation and have caught up with all the posts but I'm a bit uncertain of where exactly Femi is in relation to the other characters.  I'll wait on clarification before posting for Femi.

Toric


----------



## Ambrus

Welcome back Toric! Good to hear from you. How was your week?
So, you ready to face down a Sith?  

As best as I understand it, the Sith burnt a hole through the loading dock doors down on the bottom eastern corner of the map. Femi has just now run up to it and is looking through and was about to enter. Last round, the Sith had double moved around the packing crates back towards the computer console before being hit by the freighter's blasters. Although she'll get to act (and perhaps move again) before Femi does this round, as is here's where I'm guessing you both are. Hope it helps. Shadow can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Apologies all, I was _really_ tired and sore last night when I returned home. testing was killer... Oh and the meteor ball is a small metal ball attached to a rope about 10 feet long. It is essentially a bullet on a string. 

Now, back to our game. Actually Femi is currently at the personnel entrance, just north of the cargo entrance.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Oh and the meteor ball is a small metal ball attached to a rope about 10 feet long. It is essentially a bullet on a string.



Ooh. I've seen those in action a few times. It's called a "soft" weapon right? It's supposed to be really tricky to master. Looks good when used properly though.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Now, back to our game. Actually Femi is currently at the personnel entrance, just north of the cargo entrance.



Ah... Mea culpa. I misunderstood.  That door musn't be unlocked though right?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Yep, flexible weapon class. Very difficult to learn the basics on, let alone master it... 

The door Femi is at is locked, but Femi of course doesn't know that yet.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The door Femi is at is locked, but Femi of course doesn't know that yet.



I'm curious to see what the Jedi's first inclination will be when he is confronted with a locked door; search for another way in or just light up the ol' lightsaber and burn it down. 

We've already seen what the Sith's predisposition is. I wonder if she felt stupid once she entered the hangar and saw a big honking 15 meter hole in the opposite wall.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I presumed he wouldn't want to attack the door, but on the other hand he is in a position to either stop and hack it or keep moving towards the cargo area, depending on Toric's response.


----------



## Ambrus

*Squeeky Yoda voice* The lure of lightsaber inspired property damage, underestimate you should not. Strong it is! The path to the dark side will you have begun once a door needlessly burnt down you have.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

> Welcome back Toric! Good to hear from you. How was your week?




Not too bad, thanks!



> So, you ready to face down a Sith?




Um, no?


----------



## Bobitron

What should Tal do? Keep up his fire on the Sith?

-Bob, metagamer extraordinaire


----------



## Ambrus

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> What should Tal do? Keep up his fire on the Sith?




As is, she's heading towards your ticket of this rock so you might want to consider blocking her advance and/or slowing her down. She won't be able to reach you this round even on a double move so you don't have to worry about her lightsabers yet. Unless she whips out a ranged weapon it doesn't seem likely that she'll do anything to you this round. At this range you're better off firing a single accurate shot rather than unleashing a  barrage. You're damage potential is better than mine so you'll probably succeed in damaging her if you hit, most likely dropping her into a single digit vitality count even with her shields. With as few vitality points as she has remaining every little bit will help. You're currently in better shape than she is. Reinforcements are only a round or two away now, we might still succeed in driving her off or even killing her if we get lucky. *fingers crossed*

Just my two cents though.


----------



## Kemrain

Bobitron said:
			
		

> What should Tal do? Keep up his fire on the Sith?
> 
> -Bob, metagamer extraordinaire



 Personally, I'd remain in a position where she couldn't charge at me (either 22+ meters away or in a position where there are things in the way that would prevent her from moving in a straight line) and continue firing, one shot per round. If you got a better force point total I'd suggest taking 4 shots and spending one, because it applies to all dice rolls you make that turn (when you spend them in combat you may with to ask SBM if you can roll your defense that round, as some GM's allow that). Given your hich attack bonus, I'd suggest doing anything you can to either lower her defense or increase your attack bonus, but I'm out of ideas.

Shadow, Tac will follow Dofina to the blasted hole in the wall, and it will take 2 or 3 rounds to cover the distance, by my calculations. Until then, I don't have much to add, unfortunately. I'll see if I can't grill Dofina a bit more, but other than that Tac runs.

Once we all get within range of eachother, Shadow, are you going to move the map to a 1 square = 2 meters scale? I'd be grateful, as it hurts my brain to figure this out as it is.

- Kemrain the Attentive and Brain Hurted.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

As far as following Dofina, that's fine. As for adjusting the scale, I could probably try to do that if necessary. Once you guys are in the same area, but on the other hand, I don't see this part of the escape lasting longer than a couple more rounds.... You'll see what I mean shortly....


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> As far as following Dofina, that's fine. As for adjusting the scale, I could probably try to do that if necessary. Once you guys are in the same area, but on the other hand, I don't see this part of the escape lasting longer than a couple more rounds.... You'll see what I mean shortly....



 I've got a bad feeling about this...

- Kemrain Solo.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've got a bad feeling about this...



I'm with you, that doesn't sound reassuring. I still think we can take her. A suggestion that the battle will end early would appear to preclude the possibility that we'll be able to affect what's about to happen. As I see it, the outcome isn't certain. Though I suppose that if the Sith unexpectedly died or surrendered that that would effectively end the fight. Well see.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd remain in a position where she couldn't charge at me (either 22+ meters away or in a position where there are things in the way that would prevent her from moving in a straight line) and continue firing, one shot per round.



That would mean that Tal would have to back away as she rounds the cargo containers. As I see it though, taking such pains to stay out of her way will ensure that she'll simply ignore Tal and walk right past him and into the ship next round. The goal is too keep her off the ship if at all possible so that we can keep firing on her. If we're ever going to really oppose her, now is the time because there is nothing else standing in her way. If he can stall her for just a round or two, it'll give time for the reinforcements to arrive on the scene. I'm certainly going to try and stop her from boarding. Emotive Node: Determination 100%


----------



## Bobitron

I'll get a post up later today, folks. Get ready for some more blaster fire...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

If Toric doesn't post when I return home, I'll go ahead and post an update then.


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Bobitron, it seems to me that Tal is only 12 meters from the Sith. If you're running over to her, there's no reason why you couldn't perform a melee attack of some sort at the end of your move; a bathan-rush, a grapple or even try striking her with your vibroblade. You'd even get a +2 bonus to hit for charging. Just an idea though.




Isn't she already inside the ship? Maybe I read it wrong. Shadow, if Tal can do it, he'll attempt to grapple her. 

Where's a stun grenade when I need one?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

She is standing near the entrance ramp. You can reach her actually. Not that I'd recommend charging a Sith with a lit lightsaber.....


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> She is standing near the entrance ramp. You can reach her actually. Not that I'd recommend charging a Sith with a lit lightsaber.....




Yeah, screw that. I took a look at what she might be able to do for damage in melee, and it looked ugly. I will edit my post to stand and fire.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Okay, I'll wait for you to edit that while I do the next round....


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I took a look at what she might be able to do for damage in melee, and it looked ugly.



 Yeah tell me about it. I was standing repulsorlift to toe with that lady and looking at the possibility of a full attack from those chassis burning babies. Alas the things we do for our programming. 


			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I've been know to throw out or alter rules to suit the story however...



I don't mind a GM changing rules to suit his tastes. I would appreciate being made aware of any changes you have in mind before they come up in game though. That way we can all keep them in mind, plan accordingly and not be broadsided by unforseen changes in play, which is both confusing and frustrating.  

I hope you have a nice trip Shadow.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I usually will tell the players beforehand. If I don't, it's probably because it's my own interpretation of the rule, whether it is right or wrong..


----------



## Ambrus

Why don't you think about the changes you might want to make if you have a minute while you're away and let us know about them when you get back then. 

If I might suggest something; how about allowing a saving throw against the Drain Energy skill for droid heroes?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

That one I have actually considered Ambrus. I find it highly unfair that an inanimate object can get a save, but a sentient droid can not. Just not sure what kind of save would fit... Something along the lines of having to reroute your power supply or something... The biggest ones I can think of, top of my head are as follows:

1. Skill use (and only skill use): Natural 20 gives you a 30 as your dice roll, Natural 1 gives you -10 as your dice roll. 

2. Force points, even for Jedi, usually do not let you exceed your racial limits. Using the Force in my opinion goes against this rule. Jedi are damned powerful and their Force points are there for a reason. Therefore, I will allow Force points used to enhance jumps, climbs, etc to let you go beyond the racial norm. 

3. Droids have fast programming skills, far faster than most human slicers. It is a free action for them to interface and login to a computer, assuming they have the proper codes. By rolling high enough on a computer check, I will even lessen the time it takes to perform certain tasks. 

Any other rules I had inadvertently tossed out Ambrus? I'll try to answer them. Tomorrow evening is the latest I'll be able to post.


----------



## cybernrd

Can I delete this post?


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Just not sure what kind of save would fit... Something along the lines of having to reroute your power supply or something...



I think a standard Will save is sufficient. I'm not certain if it requires more of an explanation of how the skill fails than any other saving throw a character usually makes. Saving throws are strange mysterious things. As for DRK-1X, if it's power reserves we're suddenly draining away, it'd try rerouting energy from its onboard blaster pistol's power pack to use as a backup energy source.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Therefore, I will allow Force points used to enhance jumps, climbs, etc to let you go beyond the racial norm.



I just re-read the force point section of the Revised Core Rulebook and I don't know what you mean by "racial limits". As I understand it, you spend the point, roll a varying number of d6 according to your level and add that number to all your other dice rolls (except damage) for 1 full round. I didn't see a mention of any limits. Did I miss something?

Your 1st and 3rd points seem okay to me (though you might want to better define how fast droids can slice and whether the improved speed only applies to droids that have a built in scomp-link or not).







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Any other rules I had inadvertently tossed out Ambrus? I'll try to answer them.



The only big one that comes to mind is that of Force Illusions affecting machines. Was Nephtys' deception of the droids a one time fluke or did it represent an intentional and permanent change to the Force Illusion skill? I'm also curious whether the Sith's shield belt is described anywhere or if it's something you created yourself. Aside from that, nothing else comes to mind immediately.

Shadow, is there anything I (or we) could do that would help you move the story along to a comfortable spot so that we can keep playing in your absence? Let me know. 

For Shadow:
[sblock]If it helps, here's what DRK-1X intends to attempt before leaving Taris:
1. Ensure that its Mistress is safe and okay. If the Sith hurts her, then it'll try to apply first aid and help her to the Geth Hound. If the Sith kills her, well, we'll be in a bit of trouble since none of the PCs have any piloting skills I believe.
2. Ensure that the Sith is gone or dead. DRK-1X isn't programmed for vengeance, so even if the Sith kills Dofina, DRK-1X is only interested in continuing to shoot at her until she leaves the area. If we do down her somehow, DRK-1X will let the Jedi handle her remains.
3. Organize the troops. DRK-1X is the only one to have spoken to all of the three other PCs. DRK-1X will make simple and expedient introductions, ensure that everyone understands and agrees to the nature of our temporary alliance and our one mutual goal; to escape Taris quickly.
4. Interface with the hangar's computer. I'm guessing that Dofina's passcodes will also grant DRK-1X access to the hangar's computer as it did the ships' computers (since accessing the ships wouldn't have been of much use if Dofina didn't likewise expect 1X to first use the codes to enter the hangar.)
4a. Check the computer logs to figure out what blew a giant smoking hole in the side of the hangar.
4B. Check the computer logs to figure out why the hangar's cloaking field is down and why the sentry guns aren't working.
4C. Shut off the hangar's exterior lights.
4D. If possible, reactivate the hangar's cloaking field and exterior security defenses.
5. Loot the place. Dofina has long instructed 1X to look for money making opportunities.
5a. If Dofina is killed, search her body.
5b. Search the Easy Creder and the Geth Hound's cargo holds to see if Dofina had any valuable cargo on board.
5c. Get someone to collect the eight dead clone troopers' weapons from outside.
5d. Take that small device that the Sith left behind in the computer console for further study.
6. If Dofina is killed or incapacitated, 1X will have to reprogram itself to fly the ship. If that's the case, 1X will inform the other PCs of what is necessary (like having someone manning the hangar's computer to use the exterior cameras to warn of anything else's approach) and then shut itself off to reallocate some of its skills points into the Pilot skill. It'll do one point at a time, stop and reactivate itself to check and make sure nothing has changed and then shut back down to do the next point. It'll need to get at least four points to be able to take 10 on the pilot skill (while suffering the -4 penalty for not having the appropriate Starship Operations feat) to be able to simply manoeuvre the ship around. It'll then reallocate at least one point in Astrogation. If it has enough time to do so, 1X will aim to switch a full 8 skill points from its two Knowledges skills, it's tumble skill and its Move Silently skill into Pilot and it's three points from Spot into Astrogation.
7. Leave Taris. If it's piloting, DRK-1X will taxy the Geth Hound out through the big smoking hole and ascend quickly into orbit. From there, it'll program a short hyperspace jump to a random but apparently safe point in space a few light years away where we'll be free to discuss our next step together.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Okay, last post posted before I go on vacation. Aren't you guys lucky? 

Let's see... 

As far as Droids vs. Drain Energy, I will allow a standard Will save to prevent the effects. 

Racial limits meaning that normally you can't jump higher than twice your height, stuff like that. The maximum distances stuff. 

Force Illusions normally do not affect Droids, no. Not without a certain Sith enhancement. I allowed that one, because I didn't have the book in my hand at the time and two because Nephthys was new and I didn't want to tie his hands completely right away. I believe weve discussed that before though....From now on though, no it doesn't affect droids. 

As for what to do while I'm gone, I pretty much abstracted your getaway, but the flight to Nar Shadaa will take a week.... How convenient. As far as X's plans, I took much of that into account along with Dofina's wishes and the one thing that X can't deny, he must obey Dofina. I figure you guys can get together, talk, trash my dming, stuff like that while I'm gone and then when I return, you enter Nar Shadaa space. 

Hopefully it isn't too much trouble for you guys and I hope everyone has been enjoying themselves so far. This will be my last post for the week. Have fun until next time.


----------



## Kemrain

Have a good trip, SBM.

Ok, Ambrus has make it clear. We can run from here easily.

- Kemrain the Less Confused.


----------



## Ambrus

> Ok, Ambrus has make it clear. We can run from here easily.



I'm sorry, what have I made clear? Now I'm the one who's confused.


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, what have I made clear? Now I'm the one who's confused.





Kemrain was a bit confused as to how we should post after Toric's. Your post explained it quite nicely.


----------



## Kemrain

Worry not. I was merely confused as to how to proceed from Toric's last post. You brought us to a place we ould go from, so I edited it away. Sorry.

- Kemrain the Explanatrix.

EDIT:


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Kemrain was a bit confused as to how we should post after Toric's. Your post explained it quite nicely.



Thanks, Bobitron, Hadn't noticed you squeeking in before me.

- Kemrain the Slow.


----------



## Ambrus

Just a few things to keep in mind while role-playing during the week-long hyperspace journey; although the republic forces were probably at the begining of their daily cycle (to ensure that they were full of energy for the attack on Taris) the Seperatist forces of Taris were nearing the end of their daily cycle (since the sun was setting when the battle began). It makes sense for the clones to attack when their enemies were winding down from their day. As I see it though, Tac and Dofina are most likely to be the first people to start thinking about sleep after the initial rush of adrenaline wears off. As part of the Republic forces, Tal and Femi are most likely going to be awake for quite a while yet. DRK-1X can, and probably will, stay active for the next three or four days before it'll be forced to shut down for an hour.

Since Shadow described the ship as cramped, it probably doesn't have room for more than one or two fold-down bunks to sleep on, so you guys will probably have to take turns sleeping and chances are that some people will occassionally have to crash on the floor or up against a wall to get some shut eye. Personally, I have trouble imagining being stuck in the back of a van with three strangers for a week.  

Since Dofina has to get some sleep, shortly after take-off, DRK-1X will extend its scomp-link, plug itself into the ship's computer and spend about a half-hour or so reprogramming its skill points to then take over piloting the ship from Dofina. Since it's pretty routine and monotonous to fly through hyperspace, Dofina will probably be content to leave 1X plugged in most of the week. It can still converse while plugged in though.

So, how are you guys going to be spending your week in the ship?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Sorry that my second to last post (I just posted again) left everyone confused.  Glad Ambrus was around to tie everything together!


----------



## Kemrain

No worries, Toric.

Ambrus, do you know what sort of restroom facilities the Geth Hound has? Felia will be quite upset if she has to wait a week to wash up. I hope there's a place where she can get a little privacy (like a refresher) to change and clean and such.

I suspect that she will soon sleep, and when she awakens will need a small clear area to stretch and keep limber. Glad she has some other clothing to change into. 

What a miserable little ship. The Easy Credder would have been far preferrable, if we could have escaped in it.

Did Dofina spell out where it is that we're heded? Do we know we're going to Nal Hutta's smuggler moon, Nar Shadaa? That's not safe space at all...

- Kemrain the Konserned.


----------



## Ambrus

> Ambrus, do you know what sort of restroom facilities the Geth Hound has?



 No, but as small as it is, I'd expect that the sanitation facilities are minimal and simply folded up or tucked away in a corner of the passenger compartment when not in use, as are any sleeping bunks and food and water dispensers.







> I suspect that she will soon sleep, and when she awakens will need a small clear area to stretch and keep limber.



Don't forget that you'll have to oil up. 


> Did Dofina spell out where it is that we're heded? Do we know we're going to Nal Hutta's smuggler moon, Nar Shadaa?



 I assume she mentioned it to DRK-1X or that 1X could have simply figured it out by pluging into the nav computer. I've mentioned it in the IC thread.







> That's not safe space at all...



Can't be much worse than Taris with its evil clone army and über-Sith running around.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> No, but as small as it is, I'd expect that the sanitation facilities are minimal and simply folded up or tucked away in a corner of the passenger compartment when not in use, as are any sleeping bunks and food and water dispensers.



Yeesh. Okay, so, there's a fold up toilet and sink in the corner? I don't suppose there's a shower? I do suppose there's a privacy screen around it.. Hmm. Starting to get a decent mental image of this bucket of durasteel.


			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Don't forget that you'll have to oil up.



 How could I forget? Dry flakey skin is icky. 


			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> I assume she mentioned it to DRK-1X or that 1X could have simply figured it out by pluging into the nav computer. I've mentioned it in the IC thread.Can't be much worse than Taris with its evil clone army and über-Sith running around.



You'd be suprised! Nal Hutta and Nar Shadaa are unsavorey places. You're likley to get shot or worse there, and some folks in those parts carry disruptors. Not fun. I'm hoping that Felia has a safe house there where we can lay low and keep the Hutts off our butts, or we're in trouble.

I'm also hoping that she doesn't have many friends there... I don't care to be outnumbered by people who probably don't like me much. 

- Kemrain the Paranoid.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeesh. Okay, so, there's a fold up toilet and sink in the corner? I don't suppose there's a shower? I do suppose there's a privacy screen around it.. Hmm. Starting to get a decent mental image of this bucket of durasteel.



 Beats me, I'm just making guesses based on the available info. For the sake of continuing to play, we're just going to have to assume a few details on our own. Did you see the description of the ship I posted in the IC thread?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> You'd be suprised! Nal Hutta and Nar Shadaa are unsavorey places. You're likley to get shot or worse there, and some folks in those parts carry disruptors. Not fun.



Still, I'll take a vague and potential Hutt threat over a double lightsaber weilding Sith foe sworn to vengence at this point, not that that is much of a choice really. :\ 







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that Felia has a safe house there where we can lay low and keep the Hutts off our butts, or we're in trouble. I'm also hoping that she doesn't have many friends there... I don't care to be outnumbered by people who probably don't like me much.



I'm guessing that she's got both, otherwise why go there first?

I wonder if it's possible to get some kind of news reports while traveling in hyperspace. Are there such things as holo-net news feeds in the Star Wars universe? Palpitine is going to be addressing the republic senate soon to declare the Jedi as traitors to the republic and to affirm his resolve to continue leading the senate. I also expect the end of the clone wars to be declared over the next few days as soon as Darth Vader shuts off the Seperatists' droid armies. If not, I'm sure we'll hear all about it once we arrive on Nar Shadaa.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Beats me, I'm just making guesses based on the available info. For the sake of continuing to play, we're just going to have to assume a few details on our own. Did you see the description of the ship I posted in the IC thread?Still, I'll take a vague and potential Hutt threat over a double lightsaber weilding Sith foe sworn to vengence at this point, not that that is much of a choice really. :\ I'm guessing that she's got both, otherwise why go there first?



I'd take the sith. She's got nothing against me, yet. she didn't strike me (mind the pun) as the type who kills out of hand.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's possible to get some kind of news reports while traveling in hyperspace. Are there such things as holo-net news feeds in the Star Wars universe? Palpitine is going to be addressing the republic senate soon to declare the Jedi as traitors to the republic and to affirm his resolve to continue leading the senate. I also expect the end of the clone wars to be declared over the next few days as soon as Darth Vader shuts off the Seperatists' droid armies. If not, I'm sure we'll hear all about it once we arrive on Nar Shadaa.



The holonet can indeed get news to ships in hyperspace, if memory serves. I dunno if we have a reciever, though. They're expensive.  Eventually the empire stops all non-military or corporate use of the holonet, bu I doubt that's happened yet.

- Kemrain the Unsure.


----------



## Bobitron

That Sleeping Tal post was my way of saying I'll be busy for the rest of today and probably tomorrow, folks.


----------



## Kemrain

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That Sleeping Tal post was my way of saying I'll be busy for the rest of today and probably tomorrow, folks.



 Thanks for the post, then, Bobitron. Much appreciated!

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

> That Sleeping Tal post was my way of saying I'll be busy for the rest of today and probably tomorrow, folks.




And that meditating Femi post was NOT my way of saying I can't post today or tomorrow, just the reaction that I believe he would have under the circumstances...


----------



## Kemrain

Then feel free to butt in as you please, as soon as Femi's wits are about him again. Felia would love to know more abotuthe Jedi, and I'd like to see Femi's interpretation of the order.

- Kemrain the Jediphile.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Then feel free to butt in as you please, as soon as Femi's wits are about him again. Felia would love to know more abotuthe Jedi, and I'd like to see Femi's interpretation of the order.
> 
> - Kemrain the Jediphile.




Well, my first reaction would be to curse Palpatine with every expletive I know and then offer him the one finger salute.  Fortunately for us, Femi is much more tactful and classy than that...


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I'm giving him plenty of time to meditate, so he can either get up and do stuff or take a nap, or something.

Felia'd be happy to play Femi at holochess.

Ambrus, do you recall the game Artoo and Chewbacca play on the millenium falcon? The one with the little critters? That's holochess. I figured you knew about it. There are sites online that have made up rules and stuff, but I didn't expect you to google it or anyhting.

Though I wouldn't have put it past you...

- Kemrain the Pleased that Things are Moving Fast Now.


----------



## Ambrus

I do of course remember that game. It's an interesting exchange because it's one of the few times that a droid confronts an organic with his utter lack of compassion or empathy for droids. It's a pretty bold statement for C3P-0 to say to Han. As for the game itself, I didn't know what it was called and didn't imagine that it would be called "chess". I also didn't know that there were rules for it online. Maybe I'll look them up. Thanks.  

I imagine that DRK-1X's projection isn't as colourful or animated as the game setup in the Millenium Falcon though. 1X doesn't have all those little animated characters in memory. That's why I described the board and the pieces as abstract; I figured 1X could produce a simple geometric game-board hologram from scratch without too much difficulty.


----------



## Kemrain

You are quite right. Have fun looking.

I don't think Han was singling droids out specifically. Though he said droids, wookees are known for ripping orcanics' arms off, too!

- Kemrain the Fearer of Wookees.


----------



## Ambrus

You're right; Han's response isn't really surprising and may simply be considered sound advice. It's C3P-0's bold declaration "But sir, no one worries about upsetting a droid" that is surprising. Usually 3P0 limits his audible complaining to himself or to R2.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I have returned folks. Once I get caught up, I will be posting the exit from hyperspace, probably later tonight. Some of you don't know just how right you are.... On that note, no the ship doesn't have a holonet receiver. Dofina knew (rightly) that these transmissions can be tracked to where they are being received. Also, as far as I am aware, communications of any kind can not exit hyperspace and vice-versa. I don't recall in any of the movies or books having that happen.


----------



## Ambrus

Welcome back Shadow! How was Colorado? What'ja do? What'ja see? 


> Some of you don't know just how right you are....



 And some of us don't know what it is we're right about... What are you refering to?  

And since the trip is now over but we haven't yet learned very much beyond each other's names I was wondering if people could type up a short blurb about stuff we might have learned about their character during the trip. That way, once we disembark, we won't remain complete strangers like we currently are. I'd just like to know something beyond the names, races and general vocations of your characters. You could even just cut and paste your character background if you want you character's life to be an open book. Anyone who's interested in DRK-1X can just read my exchange with Felia and assume they overheard it or simply got the same general information over the intervening week.


----------



## Bobitron

Nice to have you back, sbm.


----------



## Kemrain

Welcome back, SBM. I hope your trip was a good one.

Ambrus, I second your idea. I'd love to get to know the other PC's a bit better- especially that mysterious Jedi. 

- Kemrain the Jediphile.


----------



## Ambrus

Speaking of getting to know each other, Shadow, could you give me some background info on what Dofina has going on on this moon and why she wants to come here now if she's bothered to bring 1X up to speed. Thanks.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I was speaking of how dangerous Nar Shaadaa really is..... 

I concur with Ambrus. I think that BEFORE I post the exit, everyone should post what information/ background they are going to share with the rest of the group before moving on. I will start the thing by posting Dofina's speel. 

My trip was great. I basically took my bride to see where I grew up and stuff and then went to my high school reunion. It was good fun. Short, but fun.


----------



## Bobitron

Tal, to be honest, wouldn't reveal much. He would speak of his history as a soldier for the Republic, but anything since his discharge would be glossed over. He has done some stuff in the last few years he wasn't proud of, and wouldn't want it brought up. Even if directly confronted, he would take the 'none of your business' route. Much of his time in space would be spent cleaning his rifle, complaining about the grub and lack of space, and occasionally mouthing off to Dofina when she gives people a hard time. Not so much to get him in trouble, but enough to let her know that she is a b*tch.   He also sleeps. ALOT.


----------



## Ambrus

As for DRK-1X, like I said, anyone who's interested can just read my exchange with Felia and assume they overheard it or simply got the same general information over the intervening week. Asside from what I've already said which is fairly extensive, I can't think of much else to add for the moment. If anyone's got any questions just have your character ask 1X and it'll answer.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I was speaking of how dangerous Nar Shaadaa really is.....



I'm certain that Nar Shaadaa is a pretty dangerous place to hang out, as is any Hutt run territory, but in my mind at least it ranks somewhat lower than any room occupied with a powerful and vengeful Sith Lord. The former is a vague potential threat and the latter is a serious and immediate threat. Nar Shaadaa also ranks lower than a clone army occupied Taris in general because at least nobody in Nar Shaadaa is actively hunting us yet.

Here's how I index 10 different locations from least to most threatening:
• Random location on a uninhabited but habitable world
• Random location on a core-world
• Random location on a Hutt controlled world
• Random location on an enemy occupied world
• Hutt's audience chamber
• Battlefield
• Hangar Bay with powerful and vengeful Sith Lord
• Darth Vader's training hall
• Emperor's throne room
• Interior of an exploding volcano


----------



## Kemrain

At least on a battlefield or an enemy controlled world, you know who's going to shoot at you. On Nar Shadaa, anyone could plug you in the back with hot light. And on top of that, it's not as if the walkways have railings, if you know what I mean. It's as long way down, from what I hear.

The Smuggler's Moon is crawling with scum and villany, and they're all just *waiting* for an excuse to shoot you without any consequences. If they think they need an excuse to begin with.

- Kemrain the Afraid for Tac's Life.


----------



## Ambrus

Still one is a certain and direct threat while the other is only a vague threat of a threat.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Still one is a certain and direct threat while the other is only a vague threat of a threat.



 If you call a moonfull of drunk armed sociopaths a vague threat of a threat, you're a braver droid than I.

- Kemrain the Wussy.


----------



## Ambrus

> If you call a moonfull of drunk armed sociopaths



 I think you're exaggerating a bit. In episode four, Obi Wan Kenobi describes the Mos Eisley Spaceport by saying “You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.” It's a spaceport on a Hutt controlled planet just like where we're going. Kenobi is an experienced Jedi, both figuratively and literally, and has been all over the galaxy; he knows what he's talking about. Although it's a rough and tumble place, simply walking around it isn't a death sentence; blood-thirsty killers aren't waiting to jump out of every shadow. Luke managed to find a buyer for his speeder, R2 and 3P0 waited patiently outside the cantina without getting stolen or dismantled and even young Anakin managed to walk around the place alone without getting accosted. As long as you mind your own business, don't step on anyone's toes and act confidently the people there will usually leave you alone. Sure there is a strong criminal element there, but criminals don't thrive in an inhospitable environment that everyone avoids. Even the worst spaceport has to be somewhat safe and accessible to ensure a steady stream of travelers through the area. The Hutt's organized crime syndicates couldn't operate otherwise; it's in their interest to ensure that travelers keep coming to Nar Shaadaa after all.







> you're a braver droid than I



Well, DRK-1X did earn a level of scoundrel by serving Dofina as she consorted with the criminal element of the galaxy. I guess a trip to Nar Shaadaa is old hat to me.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Okay, all we need is Femi's reply and then if Tal wants to answer any of Felia's inquiries and then we're set to go. I hope you all have your passports....


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Okay, all we need is Femi's reply and then if Tal wants to answer any of Felia's inquiries and then we're set to go. I hope you all have your passports....



 We need a passport to get onto Nar Shadaa?!

Oh well, I have a Code Cylinder I payed through my nose for that should have all the relevant information for Felia Sardo in it, if it comes up.  I'm doubting it would, though.

- Kemrian the Hoping That was a Joke.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

<serious> Yes, Kemrain, that was a joke. </serious> Unfortunately, not a very good one, as I see now...


----------



## Bobitron

I thought it was funny, sbm.


----------



## Kemrain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> <serious> Yes, Kemrain, that was a joke. </serious> Unfortunately, not a very good one, as I see now...



 Sorry, did I forget to mention my fits of paranoia?

- Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow, could you give me a little more background info for Dofina's contacts on Nar Shadaa, those that DRK-1X is aware of? Just a name or two and a one sentence description of their dealings would be helpful. Some clarifications on how often, if at all, Dofina and 1X have been to this moon and what the trip(s) were usually like would help me out. When were we last here? Does Dofina have any personal holdings on this moon? Does she have any enemies? It'd be cool to know this stuff since I'm supposedly playing her personal assistant.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus:

[sblock]Let's see.... Dofina doesn't have much in the way of holdings here, as this is Hutt-run territory. However, due to holdings in other places and her contacts with said Hutts, she does garner a bit of respect from them. More specifically, her main contact here is one Torrba the Serene. Torrba is a Hutt well known for his ability to remain completely calm no matter what the situation. His 'business' is mostly gun-running and gambling, though his fingers also dip into slavery and spice-mining. His first lieutenant is Kellon Greytouch, an albino Rodian that is well known for his infiltration abilities. The informant and secretary that X knows most is just called Four. She is a Corellian woman that speaks almost every language there is and she has a photographic memory. 

What Dofina does for Torrba mostly includes the smuggling of goods in her 'fleet' of ships that she procured from the Trade Federation and some from pirate activities done by some of her employees. The relationship between the two is simply business. What X does for Dofina is mostly keep an eye out for opportunities and to make sure Torrba isn't double-crossing her. Dofina rarely comes to this place herself, knowing how dangerous it is, but she usually will send X, trusting in his ability to defend himself. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow:[sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Dofina rarely comes to this place herself, knowing how dangerous it is, but she usually will send X, trusting in his ability to defend himself.



So DRK-1X has come to this moon on occasion without Dofina? So 1X is actually more familiar with this place than she is?[/sblock]
Thanks a lot Shadow. It's interesting and much appreciated. 

BTW, we've been playing for a while now. How are we doing xp wise?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

[sblock]
Yes.[/sblock]

As far as XP goes, I was just getting ready to hand that out. I've had to adjust a bit because only two of you have been with us since the beginning and I don't want to leave the other two behind. I'm just not sure where to find a fair balance.


----------



## Ambrus

Whatever you decide for xp is fine. I'm looking forward to exploring Nar Shadaa; maybe getting some credits for those eight blaster riffles...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

In the interest of continuity, I've decided that Bobitron's and Kemrain's characters would have been involved in other activities during the beginning of this campaign on Taris, and therefore I decided that all would recieve the same amount of XP, in this case 900 XP each, as of the flight from Taris. I hope that seems fair for everyone. if not, we can discuss it. Oh and I posted the next section since Toric hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I hope that seems fair for everyone. if not, we can discuss it.



I don't know if it's fair or not, this is the first time I've gotten xp in a PBP campaign. Since we started the campaign roughly 90 days ago, it means we're earning xp at a rate of 10 points per day. So at this rate it'll take roughly 7 more months to reach level 4, probably by early April 2006. Is that a normal and desireable rate of advancement? Beats me; I've never done this before. If it's what you're comfortable with then I don't have any complaints.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Considering I award XP based on encounters, it's probably going to vary as per the rate. I noticed some PBP games getting upwards of 1200 each after only a week's worth of play and they were similar level. Of course they all posted a lot more often, but still. If I see that we're progressing too slowly, I'll up the pace a bit to garner more chances to grab miscellaneous XP for the characters. If you progress to slowly or too fast, it tends to take the fun out of gaming, so I always try to keep a healthy balance in that department.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Of course they all posted a lot more often, but still.



Hey, I'm all for posting more often. If you can think of a way to work that I'll be happy.  

Speaking of which, what ever happened to our plan to try role-playing by chat on occasion? I'd still love to give that a try if possible.


----------



## Kemrain

I'd like to apologise for my recent absence. The computer at work, where it is, unfortunately, most convienient for me to post, has taken a dump and won't be operational for a bit. I'm at home, and I'll post tonight, and hopefully I'll be back up to speed very soon.

Reading the thread, I'm glad to see I haven'r gotte ntoo far behind. I'll have a post up in a jiffy.

- Kemrain the Apologetic.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

No worries Kemrain, happens to all of us. 

As for another chat session, we could always try that again. I'm currently on my summer break from classes, so mid afternoons or also late late nights are still good for me.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Com-channel #2938469J: "...tell the 'Empire' to go snu themselves and their new constitution..."



Is that a Futurama reference I smell? Very funny.

- Kemrain the "Death by Snusnu."


----------



## Ambrus

Yes it is.  
I also misquoted the bible and an old 80s cartoon.  

*Death by snu-snu to the Empire!*


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain, in case you missed it Angcuru is back and has posted to the OOC thread. He's thinking about getting started again. Still interested?


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Kemrain, in case you missed it Angcuru is back and has posted to the OOC thread. He's thinking about getting started again. Still interested?



 I would have noticed in a few minutes. I have that thread bookmarked and I ckeck it daily with this one. I sure am interested!

That aside, in *this* game, we're totally screwed. I think I'm going to have Tac come clean about being a clawdite, in hopes of gaining the Hutt's trust. Torrba the Serene is a better hutt to work for than Jabba, or most others, as far as I'm concerned.

That, and I don't have to tell him who I *really* am.

- Kemrain the Coming Clean, and Remaining Dirty.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That aside, in *this* game, we're totally screwed. I think I'm going to have Tac come clean about being a clawdite, in hopes of gaining the Hutt's trust.



I don't know what you're so worried about. I think Torrba is basically just messing with you guys; it's what passes for a joke amongst the hutt. Saying that you know too much about his building and his operation to be let go is silly. You know less about Torrba and his operation than what is commonly know on the streets of Nar Shaada and all you've seen of this building is what he's allowed you to see: a landing pad, two hallways, a waiting room and his audience chamber. The implication that you're a credible security risk to him is laughable. Likewise, his statement that he doesn't hire anyone he can't trust is also ridiculous. Who amongst the populace of Nar Shaada is completely trustworthy to a hutt? Everybody here can be bought and he knows it. Finally his implication that he may have you killed is a bad joke. If he intended to kill you guys he wouldn't have allowed you to carry your weapons into his audience chamber where he might get injured should you guys attempt to defend yourselves.

All in all, I think he's just trying to bully you in a good natured way to see if you've got the chutzpah to stand up for yourselves. Go ahead, tell him that he should let you go or you'll shoot him. He'll probably find it funny.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I'll get in and make a post later today or tonight.  I've been a bit under the weather the past couple of days and haven't been online.  As soon as I catch up and have a few minutes to do it, I'll drop a Femi post.


----------



## Kemrain

I hope you're feeling better soon, Toric.

- Kemrain the Conserned.


----------



## Kemrain

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're so worried about. I think Torrba is basically just messing with you guys; it's what passes for a joke amongst the hutt. Saying that you know too much about his building and his operation to be let go is silly. You know less about Torrba and his operation than what is commonly know on the streets of Nar Shaada and all you've seen of this building is what he's allowed you to see: a landing pad, two hallways, a waiting room and his audience chamber. The implication that you're a credible security risk to him is laughable. Likewise, his statement that he doesn't hire anyone he can't trust is also ridiculous. Who amongst the populace of Nar Shaada is completely trustworthy to a hutt? Everybody here can be bought and he knows it. Finally his implication that he may have you killed is a bad joke. If he intended to kill you guys he wouldn't have allowed you to carry your weapons into his audience chamber where he might get injured should you guys attempt to defend yourselves.
> 
> All in all, I think he's just trying to bully you in a good natured way to see if you've got the chutzpah to stand up for yourselves. Go ahead, tell him that he should let you go or you'll shoot him. He'll probably find it funny.



 Pity I don't have the chutzpah to do that. Then again, I find your additude interesting when 1X isn't in a position to be killed. Might it be different if you were threatened?

Then again, looking at it this way, you might be right. We haven't been disarmed, let alone searched. We havent seen anything and he shouldn't trust his employees.

Maybe I do have the chutzpah. When I look at it, it doesn't make good sense. I might just take a different approach, especially since even if I'm not well armed, Tal is standing next to me holding a T-21 Light Repeating Blaster.


----------



## Ambrus

Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well Toric. Hope you get better soon.  



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pity I don't have the chutzpah to do that. Then again, I find your additude interesting when 1X isn't in a position to be killed. Might it be different if you were threatened?



DRK-1X is in as much danger as the three other PCs. Torrba's showboating and posturing just doesn't impress or concern the droid. 1X displayed its chutzpah by choosing to ignore Torrba's empty threat altogether and inviting itself over to to join his guests on the couches. If Torrba insists on pushing it though 1X will probably respond in turn.


----------



## Kemrain

Why is X in danger? It's property. It is in as much danger as Dofina, as long as it doens't run its mouth or become a dusance.

- Kemrain the Unconserned for 1X.


----------



## Ambrus

That's my point; 1X isn't in danger and neither are the three of you. Torrba has no interest in risking himself, his guests or his staff in a pointless firefight with a handful of strangers that mean nothing to him.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm inclined to agree with you.

Let's see if I can't convince him not to kill us.

- Kemrain the Convicted.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> OOC: Diplomacy +7, and making copious use of it. Ambrus, I'm hoping you're right about Torrba!



I think you're doing fine; you haven't said anything that could possibly offend him. I still think threatening to shoot him in the head would have been funnier though.


----------



## Kemrain

If Tac could hit the broad side of a slug, I might have... As it stands.. Eeh..

- Kemrain the Crap-Shot.


----------



## Bobitron

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If Tac could hit the broad side of a slug, I might have... As it stands.. Eeh..
> 
> - Kemrain the Crap-Shot.





The broad side of a big 'ol thirty foot slug, you mean.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The broad side of a big 'ol thirty foot slug, you mean.



Yeah, he's not exactly a nimble sith lady with lightsabers... more like a Jawa sand crawler.


----------



## Ambrus

I've switched this conversation to the OOC thread since it's kind of a tangent.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> You could take a reading of the air if you'd like to determine the chemical composition of it.



That's an interesting idea, but in all honesty I don't know if DRK-1s have olfactory sensors. There's no such piece of equipment listed in any of the D20 RPG books I've read. I recall reading in the non-rpg book that 3P0 protocol droids are fitted with such sensors to allow them to interpret for aliens that use scents to communicate. I suppose that since the DRK-1 entry in the Arms and Equipment Guide listed them as being loaded down with so much redundant sensory equipment that one could assume that if an olfactory sensor did exist for droids that they'd probably have one but I wouldn't have been presumptuous enough as a player to assume they did. I suppose that one could also make an argument that a DRK-1 could potentially project some wavelengths of light through the air with their holoprojector lens and then try to execute a spectrographic analysis with their optic sensors but again I wouldn't have dared to seriously suggest it myself. If you want to assume that DRK-1s have such olfactory ability I won't argue about it though.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain, in case you didn't notice, I updated my last IC post a few moments before you posted yours. Hopefully there is nothing in it that will conflict with yours. You may want to take into account what DRK-1X did in your post though. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Kemrain

You have wonderful timing. Let me read your post and see where it leaves me.

- Kemrain the Chronological.

I think I salvaged my post and implied what needed to be implied. The Cordon Group has proof of her business transactions with the seperatists, and that means Felia is necessary to get them to destroy it. I have a feeling that she'll convince them and then discreetly give them whatever credits Torrba gives her as payment for the service. Hopefully then THEY will pay Felia, and all her work won't be for naught.

I'm just hoping that Torrba gives us some of Dofina's stuff to use to "prove her innocence," such as this wonderful little droid...

- Kemrain the Weasly.


----------



## Ambrus

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have wonderful timing.



 Heh. Do you know how long I had to wait to update my post at just the right moment to trip you up? 


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Cordon Group has proof of her business transactions with the separatists, and that means Felia is necessary to get them to destroy it.



DRK-1X knows that there *is* evidence pointing to Dofina's involvement with the hutt and the Separatists; its own memory files are just one example. DRK-1X just wants to know what evidence Torrba is aware that the Empire has. If Torrba is serious about us recovering "any evidence pointing her activities to [Torrba]" he's got to, at the very least, tell us what evidence we're looking for and where it might be. That's what I was asking him for.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that she'll convince them and then discreetly give them whatever credits Torrba gives her as payment for the service. Hopefully then THEY will pay Felia, and all her work won't be for naught.



I don't really know anything about this "The Cordon Group" of yours or whether they'd be willing to help us or Dofina; they're your department.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm just hoping that Torrba gives us some of Dofina's stuff to use to "prove her innocence," such as this wonderful little droid...



I'm not sure whether Torrba is in a position to barter away Dofina's possessions, she may have some objections about that. Besides, I don't think he has direct access to any of her ressources aside from the eight rifles, the Geth Hound or DRK-1X. Even if Torrba did try to "give" 1X to the party Dofina would have to freely and knowingly authorize the change of ownership before the droid would stop considering her its true Mistress. 1X might comply in the short term but would continue to keep Dofina's interests as a priority in all its actions otherwise and seek to return to her service ASAP. Even if she did turn it over though she might instruct it to memory wipe itself first if she were worried about others gaining access to her secrets through 1X.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

As far as the olfactory sensors go, since the DRK model is a recon droid and it doesn't specifically say you don't have them, I'm going to rule that you do and will post the results accordingly. It just makes sense....


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Another voice finishes his sentence. "...know that you are indeed being followed by the Empire." The face that belongs to the voice appears from a door panel that slides open. It is impossible to not recognize the form standing there. The dark robes and menacing glare as she lets the hood down reassures you that it is not an illusion. "However, it would seem that fate would have us on a similar side this time." The Sith woman smiles and Torrba continues.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

>



I'm right there with ya...  
So who do you think Torrba's got behind door number three?


----------



## Ambrus

So... does anybody understand what's going on cause I'm a bit confused.  I'm trying to imagine the sequence of events that lead to this moment and its not yet coming together in my head.

• Dofina and the Separatists set up shop on Taris.
• Dofina has a secret hangar built on Taris and parks her two ships there.
• Republic forces arrive and launch an attack on the Separatist base.
• Dofina and Felia try to reach the hangar through an underground tunnel but it collapses.
• Local insurgents loyal to the republic join the clones in the fighting.
• At some point, somebody who knows where to find Dofina's hangar blasts a hole in it.
• The blast is so well positioned that it knocks out the hangar's security system and
   cloaking field without so much as scratching either ship.
• Order 66 is issued and the clones turn on Femi and his master.
• Femi runs into the woods leaving his master behind as per his instructions.
• Femi's master, alone, continues fighting a handful of clone troopers and survives.
• DRK-1X meets up with Femi in the forest.
• Felia and Dofina dig their way out of the ground in the forest.

Now, by this point, the Republic attack is mostly over and they're starting to swarm over the Separatist installations. Less than two minutes have gone by since the beginning of the attack. The explosion at the hangar must have occurred during those two minutes because if it had happened sooner then the Separatists would have heard it at the command center and been forewarned. By this point, the Sith lady is and probably has been on the planet for a little while before the attack since trying to land while the clones are swarming all over the area with their LAATs would be a little tricky. She knows where to find the hangar and may very well have been the cause of the initial explosion at the hangar. She knows Dofina and supposedly has already gotten the security codes for Dofina's ships. Now the problem is, if she had the codes, why would she have needed to blow a hole in the hangar to get in and why wouldn't she have just walked in through that hole instead of burning her way through the back door? It's also possible that some clones knew about the hangar before the attack and were charged with reaching the hangar during the beginning of the battle, blow a hole in it and plant the two homing devices, but why? It's also possible that someone else knew about the fight beforehand, blew the hole in the hangar, ran in and attached a homing device to both ships and then ran out before anyone else showed up, but it's also possible that the homing devices were planted long before the fight ever started but by who and why? 

• The Sith lady makes her way to the hangar at the same time that the first squadron
   of clone troopers reaches the hangar. A fight ensues.
• The second squadron of clone troopers, unaware of the first and lead by Tal, shows
   up at the hangar and Tal heads in.
• DRK-1X, Felia and Dofina all show up at the hangar and DRK-1X heads in.
• The Sith Lady finishes off the clone troopers and heads in; a fight ensues.
• The Sith Lady reveals that she has Dofina's secret codes for the ship and that she wants
   a "device" off of the ship.
• Femi, Felia and Dofina enter the hangar.
• The Sith lady, defeated, runs out of the hangar without the "device".
• Felia, Dofina, DRK-1X, Femi and Tal pile onto the ship and leave Taris.
• Dofina's hangar self destructs with the remaining ships behind.
• The Sith Lady, injured but still on Taris, runs into Femi's Jedi Master, subdues him and
   throws him into the back of her own ship. Why? Why not!
• The occupying clone army doesn't stop the Sith lady from leaving Taris.
• The Sith lady, either tracking Dofina or by an educated guess, successfully figures out
   where Dofina is heading and likewise sets a course for Nar Shaada.
• Because she's got a faster ship, the Sith Lady actually passes Dofina and reaches
   Nar Shaada a few hours ahead of her.
• The Sith lady hands Femi's Jedi Master to Torrba the hutt.
• They plan out Dofina's imminent arrival and work out the timing of their big reveal.
• The Sith lady takes her position behind a door in Torrba's audience chamber and waits.
• We show up.
• Torrba speaks with Dofina and then has her drugged.
• Torrba asks us to find the person who planted the homing device on Dofina's ship.

Does this all add up? Did I miss anything? Opinions? Thoughts?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'm impressed, Ambrus... Not too far off the mark, but I'll let you guys discuss what happened.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Sounds pretty accurate to me, Ambrus.  All I can say is this story has been very entertaining so far, to say the least.

Shadow, excellent job!  I love what you've done here so far.  And you have Femi all tied up in knots...


----------



## Ambrus

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty accurate to me, Ambrus.  All I can say is this story has been very entertaining so far, to say the least.



It's certainly been interesting and I'm glad my summary is fairly accurate but it unfortunately doesn't help me figure out quite what Torrba or the Sith is talking about yet. To quote a famous A.I.: "Need input!"


----------



## Ambrus

Just checking in to make sure everything is okay. Neither Shadow nor Bobitron have posted an IC update in nearly a week now. Is anything wrong? Are people just too busy?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm around. My non-posting has been due to two things; a busy schedule and the fact that Tal doesn't have anything to say! He's a follower among such august companions. I'll get up a small IC post today.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Shadow posted a note here  that he was busy and wouldn't be able to post until this afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm around. My non-posting has been due to two things; a busy schedule and the fact that Tal doesn't have anything to say! He's a follower among such august companions. I'll get up a small IC post today.



Oh come on... I'm playing a subservient bowling ball! If I can think of something to say surely Tal can string a few words together. 


			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Shadow posted a note here  that he was busy and wouldn't be able to post until this afternoon at the earliest.



Ah okay. Good to know, but where did he post? I didn't see it. :\


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Oh come on... I'm playing a subservient bowling ball! If I can think of something to say surely Tal can string a few words together.




Haha, you have probably noticed that X has more of a personality than Tal, regardless of his metal and plastic construction.  

You are right, though. I'll make an effort to post more.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Haha, you have probably noticed that X has more of a personality than Tal, regardless of his metal and plastic construction.



That's kind of sad  but well in keeping with the movies IMHO. I often found the droids to be more interesting and dynamic heroes than their organic counterparts, which is why I prefer playing one.  I still maintain that the real hero of the series is R2. He's saved the day twice as often as any other character.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

He posted in Talking The Talk.  It is on the second or third page now.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Alright Ambrus, don't get X's wires in a bind... It hasn't been that long has it?  In other words I'll post more IC in a few minutes....


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Alright Ambrus, don't get X's wires in a bind... It hasn't been that long has it?



Well it *was* nearly a week. And you know what they say; no game and no fun make Ambrus something something...


----------



## Ambrus

Oops. Double post.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I don't think I've heard that one... I'll put in in my case folder for you....


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Tal intersects the man's path, fingers on the large blaster's handle. "Back off, puke. This is NOT your day to get lucky, unless you consider going home with one less of everything you have two of fortunate."



HOLY CRAP!!!    

*polite auplause*







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Haha, you have probably noticed that X has more of a personality than Tal, regardless of his metal and plastic construction.



Would you care to revise that statement?


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks.  

This guy is probably a tough guy with 15 ranks in Intimidate and a gang of lightsaber weilding Jedi-killers backing him up. Might end badly...


----------



## Ambrus

Eh... Tal's already faced down and run off a Sith lady with two blood-burning lightsabers. These guys got nothing on him.


----------



## Kemrain

Somehow, I feel comforted by the fact that Tal's attack bonus and his Intimidate mod are identical. Given the ammount of time soldiers spend on their attack bonus, he's pretty freaking intimidating!

Bobitron, may it never be said that Tal isn't badass.

- Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## Bobitron

I still think that using CHA for intimidate is weak sauce, but I pumped in ranks to make up for his lack of... erm... charm.


----------



## Kemrain

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC1: I just don't think Femi would have been very forthcoming about his specific abilities during the trip through hyperspace. He might have talked a bit about the Force in general but as stated above, I figure he would rather not have to call on the Force unless absolutely necessary, especially so early in the mission.



You make a good point. Felia would have been happy to listen to him talk about the Jedi, and disapointed that he didn't go into more detail, though she wouldn't have pushed as it's obvious that would make him uncomfortable.

I can't wait until Femi learns that Felia is force sensitive.

Hell, I canot wait until Felia learns she's force sensitive!

- Kemrain the Enjoying Game.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus, 

[sblock]
I shall endeavor to explain myself in more droid like terms. I used 'sit' relatively speaking...  Oh and no, he is not lying, otherwise Femi and Felia would have sensed it. Or at least, he doesn't believe he is lying....
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow,[sblock]


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Oh and no, he is not lying, otherwise Femi and Felia would have sensed it. Or at least, he doesn't believe he is lying....



What should I tell the trio if they ask me why I sent them there or if they ask me for an alternative route?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus:

[sblock]That's a good question. As far as your memory recalls, there never was a members only policy... _He_ however believes that there is a members only policy. I'm trying to word this so I don't giev away too much, so if it doesn't make sense, my apologies....[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow:[sblock]It makes as much sense as it needs to; something at the cantina has changed since DRK-1X was last here. Out of curiosity, when was the last time 1X was on Nar Shaddaa and why was it here? Oh, and if the PCs should ask for an alternate route should I just make one up or would you prefer to give one to me?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ambrus:

[sblock]
Considering you've been on Taris for some time during the war with the Republic, it has been a while. I would say at least a couple of weeks if not more since you last were sent to Nar Shadda on Dofina's behalf. 

As far as creating an alternate route if needed, go for it. Nar Shadda is full of strange places and pathways that even those in the know, well, don't know. I wouldn't be surprised if you knew of air ducts and other such things, being that you would probaby have used them yourself....
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, guys, all this sblock stuff is drivin' me nuts (Arrrr! Haha, I kill myself  ). Remember that those uf us with email updates see it without the blocks anyhow. Maybe you could do these sort of messages by email if you want them kept private? One here and there is cool, but 5-6 in a row is a bit much. If I'm the only one who minds, ignore me.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sorry about that Bobitron.... We're trying to get the story going again and Ambrus had some questions about some things X may or may not know so as to give you guys proper information ofr the next part. We'll try and be more subtle next time....


----------



## Ambrus

Ah good. I was afraid my plan to drive Bobitron mad by preying on his delicate posting sensibilites wasn't working.


----------



## Bobitron

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Ah good. I was afraid my plan to drive Bobitron mad by preying on his delicate posting sensibilites wasn't working.





Shut it, Canuck.   

I'm really glad that Intimidate worked. I was concerned about Tal looking like a dork in front of his new friends when the big bully beat him up.


----------



## Ambrus

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Shut it, Canuck.



That's *'Captain' Canuck* to you buddy.


----------



## Kemrain

Bobitron said:
			
		

> He winces slightly when she says her name. _Now what was the point of that?_



This made me smile. Smile big. I love misunderstandings like this. Tac doesn't see it as giving his name, and doesn't think anything of killing Felia off if he has to, but Tal has no way of knowing that. Very cool. Nice touch, Bobitron.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks! Just trying to play along and make my short posts count.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm just waiting a bit to see if Tal or Femi are going to take point and leave cover first. I don't want to have Felia take change again and steal the show. You guys need some time to shine, too!

- Kemrain the Humble.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I just posted Femi *starting* to break cover...


----------



## Kemrain

Well, at least there's decent consealment in the smokey room. Miss chances for everyone!

- Kemrain the Dodgey.


----------



## Kemrain

There _are_ two doorways, but my understanding of the situation is that the door we came through leads to more shooting, and there are booted feet moving around on the other side of the other door. We're not trapped, but we need to go through potentially hostile folks to get to Kellon, and soon.

Am I wrong?

- Kemrain the Easily Confused.


----------



## Ambrus

As I understand it, the boot sounds are coming from the cantina that you just left, from behind the closed door you just crossed and closed. You haven't been to the other door, the open one, at the other end of this room through which smoke is escaping. From this second door is coming "a loud sparking sound" though it's unclear what the sound is or where exactly it's coming from.


----------



## Bobitron

I was a bit lost on that as well. I didn't even realize there was a second door until I re-read shadow's posts.


----------



## Kemrain

I hate being wrong. Can I hire you as a post interpreter, Ambrus? It looks like I need it.

- Kemrain the Wrong.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm playing a probe droid; we're all about the astute observation, accurate interpretation and timely reporting.


----------



## Kemrain

Then do you think you could tell me how wrong I am _before_ I screw up?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Ambrus

I just did. You were waiting in ambush and I pointed out that you could just leave through the other door. Waiting until after you'd shot the people coming through the door would have been waiting too long.  

This is why you guys need 1X with you.


----------



## Kemrain

Or at least an Ambrus reading the thread, pointing our our sillyness.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Kemrain

Wow. this will probably be the ony time in history that all 4 players of this game posted to the thread in under an hour. Way to go, fellas!

- Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## Ambrus

*Go us!*


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

You guys are just silly. I like it... 

As far as my posts go, if you guys need more clarifying, just ask and I'll try to reiterate as best as possible.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks Shadow, I think I'm quite Seelie.  

BTW, whose conversation is 1X overhearing? Is it his guards talking? And is Dofina making to leave and if so which way is she heading?


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow, how well does 1X know the building the cantina is housed in; can it answer Tal's request?


----------



## Bobitron

I was kinda hoping he could get them from the internet or its galactic equivilant.


----------



## Kemrain

That information is probably out there, but it's probably also restricted, and it would take time for 1X to crack its way in to get it. If we had been planning on needing it when we went in it might be feasable, but on short notice I don't think the probe droid is enough of a l337 haxx0rz to get in and out without being noticed. Then again, with the empire here, being noticed isn't that much of a big deal anymore.

It seems possible to me, but not feasable. Would take some time and a high roll, if it's doable at all. Then again, if X knows the cantina... It's probably made schematics of what it's seen in its droidey brain.

- Kemrain the Not a Holonet Expert.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sorry I missed that post you made last week Ambrus, with everything that's been going on lately though, it's tough to not understand how I could have missed it. Nonetheless to answer your question, X knows the cantina very well, it's been here enough to have made complete details of what it has seen. But I left it up to Ambrus to decide if X was actually going to share that information. if so, I'll spend some time making up the map real quick if you'd like, but I'd presume you're going to be leaving soon anyway... 

Oh and yes it was some of the guards talking...


----------



## Ambrus

That's cool. I've already posted a response of sorts to Tal's request. Seeing a map would be helpful. 1X is going to try its best to help guide the trio since Dofina has made it clear she wants them kept safe. I assume that the shuttle is landing in the street between the cantina and Torrba's palace (though I suppose it could realistically land on any side of Torrba's mansion) and that the swoop racing track is behind the cantina since the observation deck is back there somewhere. I guess I'd just need to know a safe exit route for the trio.


----------



## Ambrus

It seems to me, based on Shadow's maps (thanks again Shadow) and his description of the troopers' behavior, that if you wanted to quickly and safely leave the cantina that your best bet would be to simply go back downstairs and exit through the front door with the other patrons. It seems unlikely that since no one knows you three that anyone would bother to detain or even question you.

If you want to search for Kellon in his office though it seems you'll have to go out onto the ledge and follow it around to his office. Again, it seems unlikely that the troopers will bother you as long as you don't appear to be threatening them or their mission. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Kemrain

I agree. Like Felia said, we haven't done anything wrong yet. Walking on the ledge might be suspicious, but it shouldn't be illegal. We should be fine.

And, I know we could walk out the front door, but if we're going to find Kellon we need to go forward, not backward. While it would be pretty easy for Tac to get alone, change his shape, and then wander off and find a way back to Coruscant, that would kinda defeat the point.

- Kemrain the Totally Screwed.


----------



## Ambrus

I just wanted to ask how everyone is doing lately? Posting seems to be getting more and more infrequent of late; we're averaging only a single post a week lately. Are people unusually busy in real-life? Is interest in the campaign flagging?

We have an informal agreement to only wait three days for people to respond before continuing along but waiting that long makes for a slow game if we always delay as long as possible. When we start surpassing that limit regularly the game slows to crawl and it's harder to stay motivated to play. I'd like to stoke the fires, so to speak, if I could figure a good way of doing it. :\ 

We have a good game going here; I think it's worth the effort. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bobitron

I've certainly been busier than I would like, but I would be able to post every two-three days without issue if the pace called for it. I don't mind the game moving slowly, but an advancement in speed wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow, feel free to continue the combat; 1X is essentially going to continue to repeat the previous round's actions at least until something significantly changes in the situation like someone surrendering, dying or loosing consciousness. Oh, and can 1X discern anything about the Twi-lek's condition?


----------



## Bobitron

In case this thread was overlooked in the OOC forum:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=155169


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the heads-up Bobitron. I don't usually check out the OOC boards.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Got it for the combat, Ambrus. As far as determining his condition, without Medical programming, you would only be able to tell at the moment that his heat signature is rapidly cooling...


----------



## Ambrus

IT LIVES! Nice to see you back Shadow.  

So 1X can tell that his body is cooling down. I'll assume he appears unconscious then, but can 1X at the very least tell if he's breathing? I'm not trying to diagnose his medical condition, just tell if he's still alive or not.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

It's good to be back, I hate falling behind on my games... now I get to play catch up...I should get a in game post up later on, if not tomorrow afternoon. Work unfortunately never stops...

X sees *no* movement coming from the Twi'Lek's body. No air seems to be being exchanged from his mouth.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the info Shadow.

And in regards to your last in-game post I just have to say...
*Hoody hoo!*


----------



## Ambrus

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "You want to open the window for me."
> 
> OOC:  Affect Mind +7



That's pretty slick Toric.


----------



## maddmic

Just your friendly neighborhood "I want to join" post.  If you need another, or have an alternate list, I would like to throw my name into the fray.  Thanks!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, I have no problem adding a fifth, but you will need to be able to keep up with our posts (Ambrus gets cranky if we don't  ) Seriously though, I'll leave that up to the players whether they want to have a fifth join them or not. All in favor, say "Aye". 

If not, I will add you as an alternate in case one of them decides to step out. 

A couple things though:

1. What kind of character did you have in mind? And,
2. What got your interest piqued in this game?

Oh, one more thing... Where in the Springs do you live? You don't have to answer that one though. I used to live there a few years ago, so I was curious.


----------



## Ambrus

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> (Ambrus gets cranky if we don't  )



Speaking of which... 

Edit: BTW, congrats on your 700th post Shadow.


----------



## maddmic

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> A couple things though:
> 
> 1. What kind of character did you have in mind? And,
> 2. What got your interest piqued in this game?
> 
> Oh, one more thing... Where in the Springs do you live? You don't have to answer that one though. I used to live there a few years ago, so I was curious.





1.  I was thinking a scoundrel type.  However if somebody could give me a rundown of the current party that would be great.  I saw 2 jedi, 1 soldier, and 1 droid on page 1.  I seemed to have lost track to this point.....

2.  Star Wars geek and haven't RP'd a SW game in a while.  I know Toric IRL and have been getting some info as to what is going on.  Also, I'm intrigued by this time period.  I've played in ANH, EP1, and NJO, but obviously not a post Order 66 campaign since that's a relatively new concept.  

Springs?  Out east, Stetson Hills.  How long has it been since you were here?  Things are still growing crazily....


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, the current party consists of a droid, a Jedi, a soldier and an all trades... A full scoundrel would do nicely and I can put you in the action right away, but of course, you are free to design as you like. Assuming you follow the rules outlined in the very beginning... 

I went to Colorado for vacation in August and I saw how things had changed in the four years since I had been gone. All that out there used to be hills and plains last I recall. I remember my first thought being 'damned Californians!'.. lol

Oh, and thank you Ambrus. I worked so hard to get there.... now to get that thousand marker... 

I'm going to presume that no one has any objections to adding another character, but if you do, please say so now...


----------



## Ambrus

I'm... uncertain about it. Larger groups mean having to wait longer for everyone to respond. *shrug* It might be better; I dunno.  :\


----------



## Bobitron

I'll confess I don't see the value in adding another. Heck, if I were the DM I wouldn't have added me!

But honestly, maddmic seems like a cool guy. So long as we can work the scoundrel in without it seeming forced, who am I to say no? You all welcomed me so warmly.


----------



## maddmic

As far as waiting on responses, I have no issues if the gm decides he needs to run my character due to a no response from me.  

If it will cause too much strain, then I have no issues on waiting until somebody drops the game, or is not heard from in a while.  My intention was not to slow a game, nor create dissention.  I only wanted to express my desire to join should that be an option now, or in the future.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I can vouch for maddmic as I know him personally (he is in my face to face gaming group, currently playing D&D in the Midnight setting).  He should be able to maintain the current posting pace and if not, we can just let a hutt drop on his character or something.     No harm, no foul.


----------



## Bobitron

If Toric vouches for him, I vote he's in!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Just remember, it is a three day limit... But if you're willing to try and keep up, go for it. Or we'll send Ambrus after you


----------



## Ambrus

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Bobitron

I'm having a some computer issues at home. I'll do my best to keep up at work, but until I get the issue resolved I have no access to the site from home.


----------



## Bobitron

It's interesting to note the modifiers we each posted in the stand off with the albino. Kemrain and Toric both post social modifiers, and I instantly go with Initiative, haha.


----------



## Ambrus

So Kellon's to blame for this fiasco... Heh. Interesting twist. 

He always seemed a bit shifty to 1X. Damn rodians.


----------



## maddmic

I will work on and have my character submitted tomorrow night.  Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## maddmic

My character is more or less up.  I have a lot of stuff to round out.  I just wanted to have a place holder for some of the things on his sheet.Hopefully things are a bit quieter and I can get him finished tonight.


----------



## Ambrus

Maddmic, the rogues gallery where you posted your character is actually our old defunct one; it has many characters for players who are no longer playing in this campaign. If you'd like to move your character to our current Rogue's Gallery here's a link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2414485#post2414485


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thank you madmic for putting that up, I'll take a long look tonight. And thank you Ambrus for having him put it in the right spot


----------



## maddmic

Cool.  I'll move it tonight.  I still have to take care of equipment, skills, and languages (if you still get the int bonus to select others).  It has been a while since I've played Star Wars (meaning not since right after it came out), so I'm sure that even once I'm done there will be some mistakes.

ok, he's moved and should be all done.  (Minus background and personality)  Please let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## Ambrus

No posts and no update make Ambrus something something...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'm getting to it.. this week marks testing week for my students and thus physical wounds are more prevalent....

Maddmic, I looked over Bol and I didn;t see anything out of the ordinary at first. I'm already thinking of a few ways to add you in, but a background will move that along faster...(hint hint)


----------



## Ambrus

Sorry for the impacience, I'm just always anxious to read about what happens next. 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> and thus physical wounds are more prevalent....



Ouch! Sorry to hear that. Hope the students are the ones getting the worse of it. Are you doing weapon testing or hand to hand?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

No worries, I'm very much enjoying writing this one out. I love Star Wars and finally getting to write another story with other fans and fellow gamers is great fun. 

In this case, as far as testing goes, it is mostly strained muscles more than anything, but living in pain everyday lessens the worst of it. There is some weapons testing, but luckily at this point for them it's not weapons sparring...


----------



## Ambrus

I've been wanting to play Star Wars for years but have never gotten the oppurtunity. This is actually the third SW PBP game I've joined but is the only one still going unfortunately.

Shadow, if you're online for a bit and want to chat you'll find me signed in on yahoo.


----------



## Kemrain

..Go crazy?

Hehe.. I didn't know they _had_ the Simpsons in Canada!

- Kemrain the Joking, Joking.


----------



## Ambrus

*DON'T MIND IF I DO!* Ha hoo ha hi hoo ooh!!!


----------



## maddmic

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Maddmic, I looked over Bol and I didn;t see anything out of the ordinary at first. I'm already thinking of a few ways to add you in, but a background will move that along faster...(hint hint)




Sounds good.  I have something in mind, but I have to put it on paper first.


----------



## Bobitron

People will notice I'm dropping from a bunch of games, but I've decided to stay in a few. This is one of those games. I'm having a really busy period at work over the next few months, but I'll do my best to keep caught up. Sorry to all involved if I'm slowing things down too much.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'm glad I can keep you interested enough to be loyal to this one, thanks Bobitron! 

No worries though, my car was broken into this evening so I'm not much into a mood to do anything at the moment.


----------



## Ambrus

Sorry to hear about your car Shadow.


----------



## Bobitron

Yeah, that really sucks. I've never had something like that happen, so I can't imagine how it feels.   Good luck, shadow.

I'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## maddmic

I am still interested in the game and wanting to play.  However, I have drawn a blank on my characters background.  In addition, I will be travelling and the holidays are upon us.  Perhaps it would be best if I wait to join until the end of January, once I know what my school class load is like.

Sorry to bow out right now, but I feel it's best rather than keep you all waiting for my posts.  If you'll have me though, I would like to try to enter at the end of Jan as stated above.


----------



## Ambrus

Yay! An update! Go Shadow!


----------



## Ambrus

A nice week of posting everybody. Go us!  

In case you guys are all busy and I don't see you here for a few days;
*Happy Holidays!*


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Leave it to Ambrus to beat me to it... Definately a good week of posting guys. Hopefully we can keep it up. And Happy Whateverholidayyoucelebrate!


----------



## Bobitron

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Okay guys, just wanted to check in and make sure everyone is still intact.... I'm trying to see what I can salvage up of the IC posts, but it isn't much... I'm hoping they are able to bring back the May 8th backup, but if not, I'll have to move on to the next part of the encounter with the Twi'Lek.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm here.

[sblock]
Tal Remar
Soldier 3 
Human
Male
Age: 38
Height: 2.1 meters
Weight: 93 kg

Statistics:
28pt buy
Str: 14/+2 (6 pts)
Dex: 16/+3 (10 pts)
Con: 14/+2 (6 pts)
Int: 10/+0 (2 pts)
Wis: 10/+0 (2 pts)
Cha: 10/+0 (2 pts)

Wound Points: 14
Vitality Points: 27
AC: 17 (+4 Defense, +3 Dex)
DR: 4
Bab: +3
Initiative: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Imp Init feat)
Speed: 8m in armor, 10m out of armor

Reputation: +1
Fort: +5 (+3 base, +2 Con)
Ref: +4 (+1 base, +3 Dex)
Will: +1 (+1 base)

Attacks
Light Repeating Blaster: +6 attack, 3d8 damage, 19 Crit, 40m range, Multifire and autofire capable
Blaster Pistol: +6 attack, 3d6 damage, 20 Crit, 10m range, 15 DC Stun, Multifire capable
Vibroblade: +5 attack, 2d6 damage, 20 Crit

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles)
Weapon Group Proficiency (heavy weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (vibro weapons)
Improved Initiative (starting)
Point Blank Shot (starting)
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (soldier 2)
Rapid Shot (soldier 3)
Multishot (3rd level)

Skills: 
24 sp
Appraise +0
Balance +3 (+3 Dex)
Bluff +0
Climb +2 (+2 Str)
Computer Use* +2 (2 ranks)
Craft*
Demolitions* +6 (6 ranks)
Diplomacy +0
Disguise +0
Entertain +0
Escape Artist +3 (+3 Dex)
Forgery +0
Gamble +0
Gather Information +0
Hide +3 (+3 Dex)
Intimidate* +6 (6 ranks)
Jump +2 (+2 Str)
Knowledge- Tactics* +3 (3 ranks)
Listen +0
Move Silently +3 (+3 Dex)
Pilot* 0
Profession- Soldier* +2 (2 ranks)
Repair* +3 (3 ranks)
Ride +3 (+3 Dex)
Search +0
Sense Motive +0
Spot +0
Survival +0
Swim +2 (+2 Str)
Treat Injury* +2 (2 ranks)

Languages:
Read/write and speak Basic. 

Equipment:
Creshaldyne Industries Padded Battle armor (DR 4, +3 Max Dex, -4 ACP, speed 8m)
BlasTech T-21 Light Repeating Blaster
BlasTech DL-18 Blaster Pistol
Merr-Sonn Treppus-2 Vibroblade
All-temp cloak
Gandorthral Atmospherics Roamer-5 Breath Mask
SoroSuub C1 Personal Comlink
Energy Cell x 3
Tool Kit
GliS Emergency Medpac
Power Pack x 4
Credit Chip containing 20 cr

Background:
Born on Coruscant, Tal served in the Republican Army for nearly twenty years. He eventually reached the rank of sergeant, but never showing the tactical sense or charisma needed to become an officer. Recently retired from active service, he has found that he misses the action that he complained so much about as a soldier and has been taking on any job he can find as a mercenary. Credit is tight, and he hasn’t been picky, doing everything form caravan duty on Tatooine to lightning-fast raids on Seperatist camps on Felucia. He prefers to work with the Republic rather than against it, but if the pay is good enough, he is happy to work with anybody. 

With the Clone Wars in full swing, Tal hasn’t had trouble finding work. After finishing up a stint as a bodyguard on Taris, he was covertly approached by a disguised Republican recruiter and asked to serve once more, helping to plan the assault on a Seperatist communications array in the wilderness. After weeks of inactivity, Tal heard the tell-tale scream of landing craft and the whine of blasters firing and and followed the orders given to get back to Republican lines to collect his pay.

[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I'm here as well.  We gonna pick this up from where we left off?


----------



## Bobitron

I think there has been a bit of a blah feeling around here since the crash. Lots of games are just sluggish to get going again. :\


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Yeah, my own Thieves' World game was sluggish enough before the crash and now all but one of the players hasn't even been online in about 10 days.  I thijnk I will just put that one to bed and maybe consider starting another game here or at Groovy, something other than D&D or a variation thereof.

Shadow, if you wanna restart, I'm definitely still interested.  I know we move pretty slowly but I still have been enjoying it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey guys. It's good to see both of you still around. Between the crash and this last week with some family problems that seem to always come out of the woodwork when I'm on break from classes, it's been tough for me to focus on my games here. I've _almost_ come to the conclusion that I need to take a break from GMing (or for that matter, playing in general), but I couldn't let myself do it, because I feel I owe it to my loyal players to keep going as much as I can.

That being said, my updates may be a little slow in coming until I get things straightened out, but what I'll do is "resurrect" the original IC thread by making an update post to get you guys going into the swing of things again. 

Thank you all for understanding.


----------



## Ambrus

I for one am glad that you haven't given up on your online games; I love your Star Wars campaign. It's given me a great oportunity to plumb the depths of a droid persona.  

That being said, I hope your family issues are resolved in a positive manner for you soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hi, I just finished reading your game thread and I gotta say I'm extremely impressed.  It sucks that all the posts after meeting that todorian were lost as I really wanted to see how things turned out.

I've never played the Star Wars RPG but I've thought about buying it at times, unfortunately I don't know enough RPG gamers to justify it.  I'm a huge Star Wars fan and it seems like you've lost a few players so I was wondering if you were looking for more.


----------



## Ambrus

Dire Lemming, out of curiosity which game thread did you read? There are actually two game threads since the original PCs parted ways months ago. Both groups did meet with the same toydarian you mentioned though; my droid PC is currently galivanting about the outer rim in his starship. Check my sig for links to all our game's threads.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I read the one that started on Taris and had X1, Tac, Tal, and Femi head to Nar Shada along with Dofina.  That's the only one I've read though, it was very impressive.  Especially your character.

I can't seem to see your sig.


----------



## Ambrus

Sigs usually only appear in the first post each person makes on a thread's current page; scroll to the top or just follow this link.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Holy Bantha defication, that's long!  I read recovered post 1-50 in IC2 but I don't think I can read everything else.  Could you perhaps give me a summary of what happens from 50 onward? Please? 

I've played KotOR, and I assumed that, in a similar way to Neverwinter Nights, it was basicly dumbed down Star Wars d20 rules, with that experience and my D&D experience, I think I could handle this game.

EDIT:
Well, I had nothing better to do so I read the entire IC2 thread, X1 is the coolest probe droid ever.

I have some ideas for character's I'd like to play if I can join.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sounds like you have a fan there, Ambrus... 


Seriously though, assuming it's cool with the guys, we can always use another player. Just let me know what you want to play and we'll see how to add you in...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well while I've never actually played SWd20, I've skimmed the book a couple times at borders and I've played Knights of the Old Republic, but that's about all my experience with Star Wars d20 specifically.  I have however played D&D 3.5 a pretty decent amount.  So I know three normal classes and three Jedi classes.  My first idea was to play a mercenary type guy.  I had a character in Star Wars Galaxies that was pretty cool and he was sort of mercenary, (Blaster rifle slung across his back and a big duster coat)inspired by an SWG character I once had, but I've also thought of playing a sort of force sensitive healer type, or maybe a socially inept mechanic.  Of course if I could combine any of these concepts all the better.  The merc could easily be a soldier or scoundrel.  In any case I would probably be human, or maybe twi-lek with thier cool Lekku language.

The main thing is, I have a tendency to play characters who shun killing, it may be a scar from my first group that had a military special forces guy in it that had no concept of D&D morality and thought he was being good by getting every NPC we met killed (or just kill them himself) as quickly as possible so we could loot thier corpses and so they wouldn't give us any bothersome side quests ("for the good of the party").  He also talked about and gave graphic descriptions of killing people OOC.  Sorry, to go off topic like that.

I'm thinking it would be cool to be with X1(and possibly meet Ventress again :O ), but then I might end up being a burden to it, and I wouldn't want to cramp Ambrus' style.  I really don't know enough about recent events in the other game to be especially enthusiastic about it.  In any case I'll be happy where ever you chose to place me.

Edit:  You have got to use Star Wars: Revelations!  That movie is so cool, except for the holocron, that thing sucked.  Other than that though it's only real flaw was it's length, or rather lack there of.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, Tal is already our resident mercenary. While I'm sure he wouldn't mind sharing the burden, the group revolves around diversity. If you want to play a Force sensitive, I have no problem with that, though I will give you the same warning I gave Ka-Femi. You will officially be a fugitive in the eyes of the Empire, thoughtlessly using your powers and glowbat will get you killed. Or worse. 

Either way, we can work in whichever character you decide you want to go with. As far as killing goes, if that's against your character's beliefs, then play it up. It should prove interesting for character interplay when you meet the rest of the crew. 

You probably won't be meeting Ventress, considering her current state, but it is possible to run into X, depending on where its current priorities take it. I have plans for the whole gang to run into each other again at some point in the future. 

I have seen Revelations and to be honest, it was okay. It was decently done and though the acting could use some work, the storyline was to a point interesting, anachronisms aside. However at this point, the activities there take place long from the current point in this campaign's timeline. That and I have prior information regarding that part of Star Wars history. Or future in this case... Nonetheless, when you are ready to post your character, please do so and we'll go over it before adding you to the roster.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well, like I said I don't really have access to the SWd20 book.  I actually went to Borders today with the intention of buying it but as luck would have it they had every D&D book you could ever want and no SWd20 books, except the arms and equipment guide.  I have a character sheet in front of me and it seems like most of the stuff on it is quite similar to D&D aside from certain skills and feats, the force of course, reputation, and hit points, which now seem to be broken into vitality and wounds.  The new skills seem relatively self explanatory.  What I had meant by force sensitive was something along the lines of Tac, a force adept, not a jedi.  Now that I think about it though one force user seems like enough in this time period.  I want to play a character that avoids combat but I'm really not all that good at playing a smooth talker, so maybe I'll be a tech speciallist.  What about ability scores and starting level/equipment?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ah, okay. Well most of the stuff is very similar to DnD, with a few changes, obviously. If you want to go Tech Spec, we can do that. We are starting with 28 point buy characters at 3rd level. We'll need to decide on a race too so we can get you your racial modifiers as well. 

Your Wound points will equal your Constitution score and your Vitality Points equal 1d6+ Con bonus per level. I beleive we averaged those though. The Tech's class skills are: Astrogate, Computer Use, Craft, Demolitions, Disable Device, Knowledge, Pilot, Profession, Read/Write Language, Repair, Search, Treat Injury. You get 4+Int modifier x4 points at level one and 4+ Int modifier per level thereafter. 

You automatically start with Weapon Group: Simple Weapons and Skill Emphasis in either Computer Use, Craft, Repair or Treat Injury. 

At 2nd you get Research, which adds your level to any Knowledge check to find technical data

At 3rd you get Instant Mastery, which allows you to have 4 ranks in any Int based skill that you have no ranks in currently. 

BAB at 3rd is +2, Fort/Ref/Will is +0/ +1/ +2, Defense is +3 and Reputation is +1. 

You start with 5500 credits for your class. 

I hope that helps get you started. When you're ready for the rest, let me know and we'll get you finished up.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ok, here's what I got so far.

[sblock]


		Code:
	

Name: Kesler Murad
Species: Human
Class: Tech Spec 3
Age: 32
Height: 1.791 M
Weight: 66.5 kg.

Statistics:
Str:	10
Dex:	12 +1
Con:	10
Int:	16 +3
Wis:	14 +2
Cha:	12 +1

Wound Points: 10
Vitality Points: 13
AC: 14 (Defense +3, Dex +1)
BAB: +2
Initiative: +1
Speed:  10m

Reputation: +1
Fort:	0
Ref:	2 (base +1, Dex +1
Will:	4 (base +2, Wis +2


Kesler Murad, was born on Naboo, where he trained to become a physician.  It was during the Trade Federation Blockade that Kesler truly began to develop a hatred of corruption and greed.  He did the best he could to help his people, hoping that the queen would be able to bring the senate to its senses.  After the battle of Naboo and its subsequent liberation he was one of the many who cheered at the news that senator Palpatine had become Supreme Chancellor, thinking that the corruption in the senate would finally start to be repaired.  At the start of the Clone War he made up his mind to start traveling to various systems that had been affected by battles to offer his aid.

When news reached him of the betrayal and subsequent eradication of the Jedi Order he did not know how to feel.  It was inconceivable to him that the Jedi would betray the Republic.  Yet, there was Chancellor Palpatine saying it himself.  Kesler felt disillusioned with the Republic, and the news the Palpatine had declared the Republic the new Galactic Empire and himself Emperor only reinforced that.
[/sblock]

Three things:

Did I get my VP right?  At first I was unsure what you mean't but then I I found the fixed HP table in the DMG and matched it with other characters, so I used that.

Are there any knowledge or craft skills that would be apropriate for my character as a traveling doctor?

What's reputation do?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Let's see... Vp looks good, skills for a Doctor would definately include Treat Injury, probably Knowledge (Medicine) and perhaps Computer Use for Autodocs and such. Crafting I can't really think of anything of the top of my head, as Treat Injury would cover making makeshift bandages and stuff. Remember as a human, you get the extra skill point per level and the extra feat at level one. 

Reputation is basically how well people in the galaxy know you. Usually it affects someone in your field and such, especially at this level. If you meet another doctor, say from Naboo, your reputation could give you a bonus to all interaction skills with this doctor. However, if this doctor hated you/is rivals with you/etc. then that bonus becomes a penalty. 

One question about your background though, did Kesler travel in style, like on luxury boats or whatnot, or did he travel incognito, exchanging services for ship fare?


----------



## Dire Lemming

I did most of my skills but I had some questions reagarding languages.  Since read/write is a class skill but speak isn't do I have to pay two ranks to learn to speak a language but only one to read/write it?  Also, when you take a language as a bonus due to int do you know how to read/write AND speak it?

I got a character generator to help me out a bit so things should go slightly faster from now on, and eventually I'll get the book.

[sblock]
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Kesler Murad
Species: Human
Class: Tech Spec 3
Age: 32
Height: 1.791 M
Weight: 66.5 kg.

Statistics:
Str:	10
Dex:	12 +1
Con:	10
Int:	16 +3
Wis:	14 +2
Cha:	12 +1

Wound Points: 10
Vitality Points: 13
AC: 14 (Defense +3, Dex +1)
BAB: +2
Initiative: +1
Speed:  10m

Reputation: +1
Fort:	0
Ref:	2 (base +1, Dex +1
Will:	4 (base +2, Wis +2

Attacks:

Special Features:
Research
Instant Mastery: Knowledge (Aliens)

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency: Simple
Skill Emphasis: Treat Injury

Skills:  48 SP (42 used)
Apraise +3
Astrogate +9(6 ranks, Int +3
Balance +1
Bluff +1
Computer Use +9 (6 ranks, Int +3)
Diplomacy +4 (6 ccranks, Cha +1
Disguise +1
Entertain +1
Escape Artist +1
Forgery +3
Gamble +2
Gather Information +1
Hide +1
Intimidate +1
Knowledge (Aliens) +7 (4 ranks, Int +3)
Knowledge (Medicine) +9 (6 ranks, Int +3)
Listen +2
Move Silently +1
Pilot +7 (6 ranks, Dex +1
Repair +9 (6 ranks, Int +3)
Ride +1
Search +3
Sense Motive +2
Spot +2
Survival +2
Treat Injury +11 (6 ranks, Wis +2, Misc +3)

[/sblock]

EDIT: Oh right, about the travel methods, I think he would prefer luxury when he can get it but he cares more about getting there than how so he would be willing to be smuggled onto a planet as well if need be.  He's also got some piloting skills so he might fly in himself sometimes.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

As far as languages go, bonus languages only count toward Speak/Understand or Read/Write, not both. When buying them, just like regular skills, if it's not a class skill 2pts are spent to get you the one and only rank of that skill. If it is a class skill, then it is only one point for that one rank. I always that was odd, but it's the rules and in some weird way, I guess it makes sense. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished product...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Alright, first off, while I was waiting for your reply I made these pics with FaceGen.  Please ignore the lack of hair and the weird mark on his forehead, it's from the software, Kesler's hair is just as bad as anyone else’s in Star Wars.









Anyway, here’s the new sheet.  I followed the Character generator so just tell me if anything is wrong.  It didn’t have Feat descriptions so I just picked ones that looked useful and appropriate.  I still wasn't sure of how Int bonus languages worked so I just chose Speak Gungan, Speak Huttese, and Read/Write Gungan.

[sblock]
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Kesler Murad
Species: Human
Class: Tech Spec 3
Age: 32
Height: 1.791 M
Weight: 66.5 kg.
Hair: Black
Eyes: Gray
Skin: Light Brown

Statistics:
Str:	10
Dex:	12 +1
Con:	10
Int:	16 +3
Wis:	14 +2
Cha:	12 +1

Wound Points: 10
Vitality Points: 13
AC: 14 (Defense +3, Dex +1)
BAB: +2
Initiative: +1
Speed:  10m

Reputation: +1
Fort:	0
Ref:	2 (base +1, Dex +1
Will:	4 (base +2, Wis +2

Attacks:

Special Features:
Research
Instant Mastery: Knowledge (Aliens)

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency: Simple
Skill Emphasis: Treat Injury
Armor Proficiency: Light
Starship Operation: Transport
Surgery
Weapon Group Proficiency (Blaster Pistol)

Skills:  48 SP
Apraise +3
Astrogate +9(6 ranks, Int +3
Balance +1
Bluff +1
Computer Use +9 (6 ranks, Int +3)
Diplomacy +4 (6 ccranks, Cha +1
Disguise +1
Entertain +1
Escape Artist +1
Forgery +3
Gamble +2
Gather Information +1
Hide +1
Intimidate +1
Knowledge (Aliens) +7 (4 ranks, Int +3)
Knowledge (Medicine) +9 (6 ranks, Int +3)
Listen +2
Move Silently +1
Pilot +7 (6 ranks, Dex +1)
Read/Write Language (2 ranks: Huttese, Duresse)
Repair +9 (6 ranks, Int +3)
Ride +1
Search +3
Sense Motive +2
Speak Language (4 ccranks: Ryl, Durese)
Spot +2
Survival +2
Treat Injury +11 (6 ranks, Wis +2, Misc +3)

Languages:
Read/write and speak Basic
Read/write and speak Durese
Read/write and speak Gungan
Read/write and speak Huttese
Speak Ryl

[/sblock]

I just need equipment now right?  The most obvious stuff I’m in need of is some medical equipment of some sort.  I guess I also need light armor and a weapon.  I wanted my character to use some type of non-lethal weapon, if I an exotic weapon proficiency I’ll exchange my blaster pistol proficiency for it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Looks good so far. I would keep the Blaster Pistols proficiency, as pretty much all blaster weapons have a stun setting that is most definately non-lethal. (in most cases, see X's story for details...) That way, in case you had to go lethal force, you could. If you wanted a Sonic weapon that only caused Daze, you would have to take the Exotic Weapons (sonic) feat. My suggestion would be the ELG-3A Diplomat's Blaster. This one was seen in Episode I held by Padme as they retook the Queen's Chamber. It does standard blaster damage (3d6) but has a better stun setting (DC17) than most other light blasters. It's cost is 500 credits. 

As for light armor, I would suggest the Tracker Utility vest for 300 credits. Not only does it give you DR1 and only a -1 Armor Penalty, but it also can help carry all the extra equipment you might need as a field doctor at half the encumbrance rate. 

A BioTech FastFlesh Medpac for 600 credits adds +4 to your Treat Injury check when it is used. An MDS-50 MedSensor is 75 credits and gives you a +1 to diagnoses. A Field Cauterizer is 200 credits and gives a +3 to saves for the character it is used on to stabilize. 

If there is anything else you think you will need, let me know and I'll find some for you to purchase.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Alright thanks, it looks like I still have tons of credits so lets see.  I think a Comlink would be indispensable, as well as some extra powerpacks.  Something to record information with might come in handy, and I could always use a portable light source.


If we're using encumbrance rules I need to know the weight of my equipment and my encumbrance levels.

All the other feats are pretty self-explanatory but what does Surgery do?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I wouldn't worry too much about encumbrance just yet, just go with common sense and I'll add it up later. Things like trying to fit a starfighter in your back pocket are right out, but I think you know what I mean. 

Surgery allows you to use Treat Injury to actually heal wound points instead of just stabilising your patient.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Alright, looks like I made a good guess with that Feat, the generator I'm using doesn't have any real details, just the name and the prereqs.

Should I go ahead and post it in the RG now?  How about those other items I mentioned in my last post?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The comlink will cost you 200, or 2000 if you want it encrypted. The recording rod is 500 and a datapad to download it into is 1000 credits. And glow rods (essentially flashlights, but so much cooler...) are 10 credits each. Once you flesh out his equipment and everything else, please feel free to post him in the RG.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Thanks, I'm pretty much done so I guess I'll post it.  All I need is extra Blaster Power Packs and a credit chip. (which I assume doesn't have a value)  I'm also going to add the letter "a" to his last name since that seems really common with Naboo. (Amidala, Panaka, Veruna)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Oh, oops. Power packs are 25 credits and credchips are worth the money they have programmed into them. I'll be checking the Rg shortly, but I don't think there should be a problem. Now to add you in....


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Do you guys know if *Maddmic* is still around? I found his character in the RG, but haven't yet introduced him since I haven't heard from him lately. I'm getting ready to introduce Dire Lemming's character and thought it would be a good time to introduce mad's as well.


----------



## Bobitron

He's in another game with me. I'll drop him a note.


----------



## maddmic

Yup still here.  I haven't looked at the character in some time, nor have I looked at the story progression.  So without reading anything, I could be brought in knowing nothing.  LOL  Or I could do some light reading at work this week if you want me to have an idea as to what the group has been involved in.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

What I will do then is have a Spoiler for your section just up and until you meet the other two. That way we can get you and Dire's character going and ready to drop in.


----------



## maddmic

Sounds great.  I won't read anything then.  I'll look over my character again and try to get into the right frame of mind tonight.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well, I'm currently waiting for my SWRPG rulebook from amazon.com.  I should have it within a week.  In the meantime I'll be waiting patiently for those bloody slow meatbags to get posting so I can start playing! 

EDIT: Lol, just noticed you made a thread just for me and maddmic.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, I think I may have fixed that... I decided to have you two start in your own thread until the stories merge: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165440

Have fun!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey shadow, I just got an SWRPG source book.  One question, do you have any idea what those numbers and letters on the side of the pages mean? 


You know I just realized that if you follow the table on page 121 the average weight for a male human is about 209 pounds...  Is everyone in the Star Wars galaxy unusally dense or are they just overweight?


----------



## Bobitron

Gravity in the SW universe defaults to 1.2 times that of Earth, so everyone on average is 20% heavier.

I completely made that up.


----------



## Dire Lemming

At first I thought it was just something weird about Cereans when I saw Femi. I mean, he's about 6'10.5' tall, not strange for a Cerean, but then he weighs like 260 pounds.  How heavy are those heads of their's?

EDIT: Oh wait, did I say average weight?  I meant minimum.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

For someone who is nearly 7 feet tall, 260 really isn't that heavy, IMHO.  Well proportioned, I would say.  Cerean's are tall as a race but not really supposed to be thin.  Femi is well-built.


----------



## Dire Lemming

For a human, sure, but a Cerean's head is about a foot taller than a human's.  Hence my comment about the weight of their brains


Or maybe I did mean average... I'm not good at math.

EDIT: Not to complain but... well actually I _am_ complaining.  Maddmic, where are you, you don't want to be one of those slow meatbags do you?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Umm... let's see: the minimum mass for a male human is 75kg, this roughly equates to 165.3 pounds. The average being 105kg, or 231.5 lbs. and, for otherwise no apparent reason, the max is 135kg or 297.6 lbs. Most martial artists I know, myself included, weigh around 160 to 190 lbs. Many gamers I know are in the 190 to 230 range. So I guess you could say on average in Star Wars, characters are a little heavy set, but remember, you are heroes ahem..PCs (!) You are supposed to be bigger and badder than everyone else.....

The numbers on the side are simply their artistic (meh) way of saying 'this chapter lies here on the roll of chapters' As if we didn't know that...


----------



## Dire Lemming

I was converting them with something I found on the internet.  I guess I can't really argue with anything else you've said, aside from pointing out that the heights and weights aren't just for PCs but for members of the race in general.  One way to (sort of) settle this would be to learn how much the actors actually weighed, at least for the humans.  Of course we could always pull out the old "Star Wars physics is different from real physics" card, but that's like the "My pastor said so" card.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Speaking as one of the "Slow Meatbags", I will say that I am enjoying the game a great deal.  I believe Bobitron would say the same.  Heck, we've been with the game since the beginning and have passed the one year mark now.  We've been with it for the long haul.  We might be slow but we have staying power.  When you've lasted over a year in the game, come and brag.  Until then, shut yer newbie piehole!!!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, I was just speaking in relation to Ambrus who seems to post pretty often and plays a decidedly unmeaty character.  Though now that it has an alternate persona as a human replica droid that's somewhat ironic.  I'm just impatient I guess, but I figure it's reasonable to expect someone to post once at least every other day if there's a reason to.  Then again, most people are considerably busier than I am.

PS: Besides, X is the coolest, so I can't really help being biased.


PPS: Hey I just gave Bol Bacta treatment, can I charge him for that?


----------



## Bobitron

Tal is sticking with his plan of the foot on the back and Intimidate thing, so don't hold things up on my account, shadow. Hopefully I roll well enough to avoid tripping over my own feet and ending up pinned.  

I'm probably the slowest meatbag of all, but I really don't mind the tag.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ah.. okay Bobitron, I just wanted to make sure that was so, since Haebes has hold of Bib for now, so you will be joining the grapple, per se.

EDIT: Oh, and Dire Lemming, if you want to charge Bol for your services, feel free, but I wouldn't expect much.... especially I haven't seen him around...


----------



## Dire Lemming

There were some questions I wanted to ask;

What kind of medical droid do I have?  Not that it much matters with the condition it's in but knowing would still be useful for extra fluff.

Would it be better if I were in Mos Entha?  With that cantina firefight it seems like someone could use a doctor, and of course other active players are there.  I never really had any reason for saying Mos Eisley except that it’s a known hive of scum and villainy.  But I wouldn’t think that any sizable Tatooine town is that much better.

What do I do if maddmic doesn’t come back?  :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Firstly, you are correct, the medical droid is a null-value. It's set dressing. But for prosperity, it's an old 11-A Medical Monitor droid. 

As for being is Mos Eisley, we'll keep it that way because I've already written (in my head) how I'm going to get the other guys to you...

And as far as maddmic is concerned, if he doesn't show up, I'll send him a PM to double check what's up. I haven't seen an absentee post yet, so I'm not sure. Otherwise, I'll handle it in game.


----------



## Dire Lemming

That's alright, he came back.  Then Bol offended Kesler and now he wants him to leave.    

By the way, is the Biotech FastFlesh Medpac actually a medpac or is it a mastercraft medical kit?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The FastFlesh is a single use Medpac that grants +4 equipment bonus to Treat Injury when it is used.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wait, so then I have neither a medical kit or a surgery kit?  Does the MedSensor or Field Cauterizer at least count?  Because otherwise I can't really use treat injury for anything but diagnosis and my Surgery feat is completely useless. :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Let's see:

The Field Cauterizer gives patients a +3 bonus to stabilize if dying and a +3 bonus to prevent diseases from entering a wound. The MDS-50 is mostly used for self diagnosis and gives you a bonus to everything you do on yourself. 

However, you'll notice that Kesler is in a medical center (or what passes for one) and even though you won't be taking the bacta tank with you, the equipment needed to make a portable medkit and surgical kit is available to someone with medical knowledge...  Or, if you want to spend the credits, you can just go buy them....


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, ok!  Well then I guess I'll just have to make one as soon as Kesler sees a reason to, at this point he's still torn between his feelings obligation to stay and his hatred of the planet, (modified by the need to find and pay for transportation before he can leave) and doesn't think he'll be going anywhere for a while.  It looks like things will change soon though.

How exactly does that +3 bonus to prevent disease from entering a wound work?  Wouldn’t whether someone becomes diseased or not be determined by a Fortitude check made right when the wound is inflicted?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

> How exactly does that +3 bonus to prevent disease from entering a wound work? Wouldn’t whether someone becomes diseased or not be determined by a Fortitude check made right when the wound is inflicted?




That is exactly what the bonus applies to...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh... weird item.  I really need to get the Arms and Equipment guide.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey guys. Just so as you all know, from Sunday to Thursday of next week, I'll be at my yearly Wu Shu camp, so I won't be on very much during those days, but I will be checking my email should anything come up. 

Hope you guys are all enjoying the game!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yes indeed, why do you have to go to some thing I've never heard of and already forgotten the name of?   Incidentaly, Is it going to be strange to have an effectively 'neutral good' character in this type of game?  It seems like all of the other characters are effectively 'true neutral' or 'chaotic neutral' in Bol's case.  Sorry to use these D&D terms but it's the only other PnP RPG I play.


----------



## Bobitron

I certainly don't have any complaints. Then again, I haven't met your character!

I'm crazy busy at work right now and have a long eventful weekend ahead. Damn housewarming party! Who's idea was it to invite 50 people?

I'll be back in full stride on Monday. I hope to have time to update tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Lol, what is it with schedules? First maddmic went on vacation, then shadowbloodmoon went on vacation, now you're all busy.  Well shadow is supposed to be back today so it's not my problem, but you have my condolences, Bobitron.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Strange character relations is what Star Wars is all about... just look at Luke and Han in the beginning of Episode IV. They both had two different ideas on how to get things done. As the series progressed, even though they still disagreed on quite a few things, they were still good friends. 

Note: For those who don't know, Wu Shu is Mandarin Chinese for martial arts and is currently the national sport of China, of which I am a practitioner. It is a contemporary version and is very acrobatic and very physically demanding. I also study the more traditional version which is more... practical. And no, I'm not Chinese...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Lol, I'm one forth chinese.  Yeah, my grandma's grandparents came here form china, I think.  Maybe it was her parents.

Anyway great to have you back.  Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Dire Lemming

maddmic said:
			
		

> Bol stumbles as he's pushed away.  Shaking his fur and looking puzzled at the trooper.  *"Heeeeey, I's tryin' ta move fer ya..."*  He begins to look around like he's trying to help them locate somebody.  He then whispers (not so quietly) to the trooper who pushed him.  *Say, what's goin' on?  Y'all lookin' fer somebody?  Seems like real a important person fer there to be so many of ya."*  He then notices two people entering the cantina and senses that this could be his and the docs chance.  He points and then yells.  *"HEY!  There's a couple a people!  I bet that's them!  Y'all lookin' fer them?"*
> 
> OOC:
> Bluff again for the drunkin slurring of words and act.  When whispering, he'll make sure to let the trooper smell the alcohol on his breath to try to get better effect.
> 
> New thread, new color.    Didn't want to confuse w/ bobitron, so I'll change to yeller.





You're such a bastard!     So just out of curiousity, what's kept you from posting these past five (or was it four) days?


----------



## maddmic

My posting is typically dead from Wed to Sat.  Especially now that my wife and I are doing a small business.  Every now and again I can log onto the site and post a line or two.  It's the posts that take thought that I have to spend time on.

Like this one for instance.  I had to decide if I really wanted to single them out.    But of course I had to since he's out for number 1 and would like to get away from the "law".


----------



## maddmic

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Tal can't help but to freeze in place as the Imperial eyes turn on them and the drunk points them out loudly. _Damn._ His eyes look across to Femi during the moment of indecision.




Sorry to bring the heat upon you guys like that.  Well, not sorry for Toric   , just you bobitron.  But I love your response.  LOL


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I'll post in the morning when I get home from work.  I have an idea but I need to look at my rulebook before carrying it out and my rulebook is at home.

Oh, and you know what they say about payback, maddmic...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Now now Toric, what kind of attitude is that for a Jedi?  Contemplating revenge? For shame!  Kesler would go drag him over to the wall, but he's a bit busy... Ah who am I kidding I want to see what happens!  

Anyway, it's not like there's all that much Kesler could do at this point.

Hey, what was that thing you wanted to look up, maybe I could look it up for you.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Oh, I wasn't talking about payback from Femi, DL... I know maddmic in real-life.  He is a player in my face to face D&D game.  Femi would never stoop so low as to seek revenge... at least not at the moment.  Give him a little more time though...

As for maddmic, his poor half-orc barbarian/cleric better watch his back!


----------



## maddmic

<----------  Waves hand in Jedi motion.....  You will let Skelrek live.  You will make him 10th level.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh oh Ambrus, fire the death star gun!!!  Do it do it!!     You gotta admit it'd make a great diversion though.


----------



## Ambrus

Which one? There are three...  

Besides, it's not clear if any of the three Death Stars's primary weapons are operational yet; these are just prototypes.


----------



## Dire Lemming

So, six days since the last post, what's up?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I was wondering the same, since all of you guys are due for some XP I believe....


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, it's not that they can't connect, all three of them have been online since yesterday.  It'd be weird if they all just flaked out at the same time.  Especially since things were clearly about to go somewhere.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm having lots of trouble getting posts up lately, but I'll do my best to keep on track. It's easy for me to check in on games, but trickier to post!

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yay, Bobitron!


----------



## maddmic

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm having lots of trouble getting posts up lately, but I'll do my best to keep on track. It's easy for me to check in on games, but trickier to post!
> 
> Sorry for the delay.




likewise.  I have had a lot on my plate lately and it's easier to read than post.    I'll get something up in the next few minutes, especially if there's XP involved.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hehe, oops I think I've just made your posting a bit harder.  I guess this can be Kesler's 'thing', getting pissed off at Bol, and making him shrug.


----------



## maddmic

no worries.  Bol is an interesting individual as my post confirms.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I never really mean't it but I think Kesler has developed as having a short temper.  It's kind of odd because all of my other characters are relatively laid back.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I have been in the same boat as Bobitron over the past week or so.  Busy.  While I have had time to check in from time to time, posting has been more difficult.  I should be able to post more frequently now though.

Shadow, I will warn you now though...I will be on vacation from October 8th through the 19th.  I may have access to the internet but might not be online much so I can't guarantee I will post much during that 12 days.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

See? GM's Secret Rule #137: If the game seems to slow down for some reason, mention XP. That is sure to get everyone talking 

I do understand completely though, busy is a way of life for most of us. I've also noted your vacation time Toric. Now, I believe I mentioned some XP.... I'll go ahead and post it here for everyone to see:

Ka-Femi and Tal: 300xp each from Cantina encounter and another 300xp each for Escape run. 

Kesler and Bol: 300xp each from Cantina encounter.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Shadow, is that the first XP we've received since we started?  I still had Femi at 3,000 XP, which was minimum for 3rd level.  Had we earned any other XP since we started playing?  I don't recall.  No biggie either way, just checking.  I did add the 600 you just awarded to Femi's character sheet, bringing the total to 3,600.


----------



## maddmic

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I never really mean't it but I think Kesler has developed as having a short temper.  It's kind of odd because all of my other characters are relatively laid back.




LOL  a "cn" Bothan tends to do that to people.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Shadow, is that the first XP we've received since we started?  I still had Femi at 3,000 XP, which was minimum for 3rd level.  Had we earned any other XP since we started playing?  I don't recall.  No biggie either way, just checking.  I did add the 600 you just awarded to Femi's character sheet, bringing the total to 3,600.




More than likely the other xp I've awarded you guys was lost in the crash. Both of you (Tal and Femi) should be at 4400xp.


----------



## Bobitron

Post up! Sorry guys. Expect only 1-2 a week from me for a bit, things are just slammed until after the holidays for me unfortunately.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Shadow, just a quick reminder that I will be on vacation from this Sunday, October 8th through Thursday, October 19th. I will possibly have internet access while I'm away but will probably have little time for posting. I will return to normal posting on Friday, October 20th. Feel free to NPC Femi during this time.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Will do. I hope you have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Damn, Dofina is one messed up woman, she cares more about her droid than any organic, herself included.  I think she's in dire need of the companionship of the opposite sex.  Egads, what will she think of Derek?!


----------



## Ambrus

Hey cut her some slack; she's had a pretty rough time. She's been forcefully imprisoned for weeks, is malnourished, in shock, injured and doped up on who knows what. She's a little confused at the moment and may have said something silly; but she's already coming around and starting to focus on what's important. 

She doesn't need male companionship; she needs a sandwhich, a strong cup of coffee and maybe a good night's sleep. Don't worry, in a day or two 1X will get her back on her feet and she'll soon be galavanting about and scheming her way back to the top.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Do they even have sandwhiches and coffee is Star Wars?  Well, I'm not sure her being completely back to normal is such a good thing, if we ever run into you guys.  Of course first we have to get off tatooine, and acount for the massive time discrepency.  Hey do you intend to blow up the death stars too.  You should slice into the biggest one and make it fly into the Maw!


----------



## Ambrus

The thing to remember about Dofina is that she's weathered a lot of hardships lately. First the Separatists lost the clone wars; she consequently lost the bulk of her military assets. Then she lost her allies on Nar Shaada. Then she lost her holdings on her home planet when it was occupied by the newly formed empire. Then she lost her allies on Dantooine. Then she lost her freedom. See, the poor woman has had pretty much everything that ever meant anything to her taken from her; except 1X. No matter what happens to her, DRK-1X is always there ready to treat her with the respect and deference she's entitled to. It's not that surprising that she's a little fond of the damn thing.  

I wouldn't worry too much about Dofina if I were you; your character isn't likely to interest her overmuch I imagine. Oh, and 1X may be a little too busy to stop and hack a death star.


----------



## Dire Lemming

True, true, but she's still a greedy scheeming arrogant person to everyone else.   It's just kind of funny to me that she would be so decent to a droid.  "Oh my beloved X, I don't know what I would do without you."    I can't wait to see her reaction to Derek, maybe you can get him a neimoidian skin!  

You know, with all the allies she's lost she may end up trying to find Tal and Femi.  Though the posts stop just before they and that Clawdite were entering the second Cantina on Nar Shadaa so I might be missing something.  I certainly wouldn't mind learning what happened between then and their meeting with Bib Fortuna.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hah, the biggest earthquake to hit the state in twenty years won't stop me from posting!  What's your excuse!  

Oh by the way, now that I think about it I probably would be alot 'nicer' to Dofina if she weren't a Nemoidian, but that's only because I'm a sucker for the 'woman in distress'.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Heh. I heard about that this morning. Lots of folk suddenly without power and such. Reminds me of summer here in the Twin Cities. Without the quake. 

So, what is it about Nemoidians that bugs you so much?


----------



## Dire Lemming

They only appear as villains in the movies and they're basicly immoral corporate Duros.

Of course my character is from Naboo so he likes them even less.

I don't seriously hate them, they're just fun to insult.

About the posting I was actually talking to my fellow players.  I can't very well blame the GM for not posting allot when the players aren't.


----------



## Ambrus

No lovin for the poor nemoidians?  

Just remember that the nemoidians in the movies were duped by Count Dooku and ultimately by the big bad himself; Palpatine. In those first few movies no side really comes out looking pretty since they essentially just play out whatever role the would be emperor has planned for them. Even the wise old Jedi order gets taken in and even takes the less than admirable position of supporting the creation and exploitation of a clone army to support an increasingly corrupt government. Everyone comes out of the first trilogy with egg on their face and their hands dirty IMHO.

As for Dofina, in her case I think it's just a matter of her not having fully grasped that the galaxy in which she lived and prospered has since changed on a fundamental level. She keeps trying to resurrect the past by tapping into her old resources and allies while hoping to rebuild her illicit smuggling empire. She'll have to find a new way to live and operate if she wants to survive much longer; that is assuming she survives much longer.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ohh, boy, now she's got a mutant baby...  


Hey Toric are you back yet?


----------



## Ambrus

At least it's helping 1X and Dofina by removing troopers from our path.  

Problem is, there were few opportunities for whatever did this to anticipate that 1X and Dofina would end up on this level of the station and so prepare such a display for their benefit; 1X itself just decided to come here a few minutes ago and hasn't told anyone beside Dofina about its intention. The question becomes does this thing have psychic powers of some sort, is our stumbling across this murderous display an astounding coincidence or is this just one of many such eviscerated trooper displays in this section?   

If this thing did somehow anticipate our arrival here and got here in enough time to kill a bunch of troopers, do some finger painting and then hide we're in big trouble. If it's a coincidence then it's eery and worrisome since this murder happened in the few minutes between when 1X scouted out this hallway and when it returned with Dofina. Chances are it would still be hanging around the area. If on the other hand this thing is racing about the station killing troopers at various security outposts then we're golden since it's probably long since gone and quite busy killing other troopers elsewhere and continuing its creative exercises.


----------



## Ambrus

kaboom!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh the humanity!  Well at least it's pretty.

Man, Kesler is not going to get along with X if they ever meet.


----------



## Ambrus

Why ever not?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well Kesler is a doctor and sort of a humanitarian while 1X is sort of a ruthless, fearless, intelligence, incapable of feeling pain.  I just figure they would have trouble finding common ground.


----------



## Ambrus

Hm. I wouldn't use those words to describe 1X myself, except perhaps for 'intelligent'. *shrug* :\


----------



## maddmic

I will be on vacation from Nov 15th until Nov 29th.  Posting will probably continue, but if the story needs to be moved along, I have no issues with you placing Bol on autopilot if I don't respond in a timely manner.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Noted and approved, Maddmic  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Wait I know!  Let's begin by hunting down those two mercenaries that helped us out on Taris!" Said Dofina with an EVIL EVIL EVIL grin.  Wait, can Nemoidians grin?


----------



## Ambrus

Like I mentioned to Shadow; I'm putting some serious thought into dropping Dofina on Endor where she can safely cuddle up with a bunch of ewoks for the next couple of decades. She's got a few million credits and nobody after her for the moment; she should seriously consider retirement.


----------



## Dire Lemming

As hard a time as I give her, it would be interesting to roleplay Kesler's interactions with her.

Hey, what was Nuina's last name again?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

hey guys, I just have a few moments before this thing goes out again, so I thought I'd post and let you know I haven't been ignoring you. My wireless network has been acting oddly for the last week and I haven't had a chance to really look at it until now. Hopefully soon I'll be able to get it back up and running properly so I can finish and catch up with the posts. My apologies guys...


----------



## Dire Lemming

No need to apologise, my withdrawl symptoms aren't that bad.  

This game is worth waiting for.


----------



## Bobitron

No problem Shadow.


----------



## Ambrus

S'okay. We're at a good point in my storyline for a brief pause. Emphasis of the 'brief' though.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Learn something new everyday they say. Cordless telephones operate on the same frequency as Wireless routers, 2.4 GHz. Needless to say, when they are in close proximity, this can cause problems. Unfortunately, relocating the geography of my home didn't completely fix the problem, so I'm back to running CAT5 cables all over the place. 

That is a long way of me saying that it should all be fixed now and I should be back in business...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey now come on guys, just cause Maddmic is on vacation doesn't mean you can stop posting too!     Us meatbags gotta stick together!


----------



## maddmic

Know what you mean shadow.  I went back to a 900 mhz phone and then jumped to a 5.8ghz phone when I wanted to upgrade.  I would always hear popping on the phone from the router.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I wanted to apologize to all of you guys.. I've been absent many times of late. The classes are winding up for the semester and things are hectic during that time. If you can bear with me a bit longer, once break starts things should be back to normal. Then I'll have no excuses...


----------



## Dire Lemming

I've got no problems, I'm used to DMs regularly posting two or three times a week and then quiting after a few weeks, so your normal posting speed and consistancy is above average for me.


----------



## Ambrus

This is the only game out of seven or eight games that I've joined on these boards that lasted more than a few months and that's still going; so I've got no complaints.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Okay... since the holidays are about done (except for New Year's and my birthday that is) and I've been sporadic lately with classes and my wife's development of a kidney stone a couple of days ago, I've decided to award my patient players with (duhn duhn duhn) 1000XP!!! Yes, everyone each gets 1000XP for sticking with me all this time... Now to run off and actually do some updating....


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yay, for the holidays being over!      Oh hey, does anyone keep track of how many shots people are firing?  I hadn't been thinking about it but it's going to be a pain when I've fired 44 bolts, or was it 46?  I guess I should start now.


----------



## Ambrus

Woohoo! Xp! Just what I wanted! The gift that keeps on giving... Thanks Shadow.  

It's nice to see you back BTW. Aside from your wife's condition, I hope you (all of you) had a nice holiday. It's good to see you back though.  

BTW, when's your birthday exactly? Mine happens to be today as well actually (the 28th). I'm thirty-three. Goat-fish rule!


----------



## Dire Lemming

I didn't think kidney stones are really a big deal for women are they?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Happy birthday Ambrus! And fellow Cappy! I'll be thirty on the eleventh of next month. 

As for my wife, I found out that kidney stones can be a huge deal for them, they usually get them bigger than guys do. Hers was about 5.5mm. That's about the caliber of an M-16A2 assault rifle round (5.56mm). Let's just say I was humbled by the thought. She is much better though, but I can't determine if it's all the pain meds or not.... 

On to gaming: As far as shots of ammo go, it's star wars. I've never seen any of them run out of ammo. So I don't care. Unless I roll a one for you....


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Okay... since the holidays are about done (except for New Year's and my birthday that is) and I've been sporadic lately with classes and my wife's development of a kidney stone a couple of days ago, I've decided to award my patient players with (duhn duhn duhn) 1000XP!!! Yes, everyone each gets 1000XP for sticking with me all this time... Now to run off and actually do some updating....




Cool!  Only 600 more to go before reaching 4th level!


----------



## maddmic

Glad to hear everybody made it though the holidays unscathed.  Onward and upward I say!  Through the Jedi!


----------



## Ambrus

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Kesler doesn't much like the idea of killing anyone, much less a Jedi.  He fires another stun bolt at the Twi'Lek.





			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Tal doesn't mind the thought of killing anyone, even a Jedi. He keeps up his barrage of fire!



A revealing and entertaining insight into two very different characters.


----------



## Dire Lemming

A doctor and a mercenary.  At least he's a real doctor and not just a medic or something.  So he can actually heal people, instead of just making them feel more comfortable, while they die.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hop to it fellow meatbags!  A GM can't post a response to nothing!  Do you want a slightly unstable doctor with anger issues leading this group?   If you can't post even once a week then at least say why.


----------



## Ambrus

Heh. Your problem is that you're dealing with meatbags. We droids are wonderfully consistent and punctual.


----------



## maddmic

Just a heads up.  Toric is having connectivity issues from home.  He should post tomorrow night from work.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

As maddmic said, I am having serious connectivity issues from home.  It has been particularly bad for the past week or so.  I have a new DSL modem on the way, to replace the old one which is the suspected cause.  I will post when I get to work tonight.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ah.. thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

I'll be working for the next few days so posting shouldn't be a problem.  I'm expecting my new DSL modem by Friday or Monday at the latest.  My connection issues at home will most likely continue until the weekend or Monday, when I get the new modem installed.  Hopefully the modem will solve the problem.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, does DRK-1X have a modem?


----------



## Ambrus

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, does DRK-1X have a modem?



1X is a modem.


----------



## Ambrus

Shadow, in case you didn't notice, I tried updating my entry in the Rogue's Gallery with stat block for all of the various droids aboard the Venerable including the astromech, power droid, combat automata, repair remotes and tactical remotes including their programmed skills, languages and feats. I figured it'd be handy to have them all in one convenient place for easy reference.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hadn't looked yet, but it does make things handy. Though when you say tried, that usually implies you had failed somehow....


----------



## Ambrus

Well, I did fail to add the stats for the two remote medical droids since I don't know their exact model number or whatnot. :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

*big sigh, stepping up to the podium*

Gentlemen. It has recently come to my attention that as of this new semester of teaching, my responsibilities will almost double. As it is, I've been having trouble trying to keep up with all the projects I've been tasked to do and being who I am, I keep adding more to the pile. That being said and more to the point, I am sad to say I'm going to have to cut back on a few things, at least until I get some things straightened out. Unfortunately, that includes running the games here at ENWorld. Don't worry, that's not all I've had to cut back on. 

I've decided that I owe it to you guys to at least get you to a good stopping point. Femi and the rest off of Tatooine and DRK-1X and the Droid Army to Dofina's hiding place. Especially after nearly two years ( for most of you) of loyalty to my games. With that in mind, if any of you feel that it wouldn't be worth continuing to that point, I would understand. 

That being said, I do plan on staying semi-active here at ENWorld for as long as I can. So, I offer this: should any of you want to continue running the campaign after those stopping points, I would be more than happy to hand the reins over along with my notes for both groups. I'd give massive props to anyone who wants to tackle Ambrus's side of it  Much love, my Canadian friend.

Well, with that, I'll open the floor to you guys, keeping in mind that this is your game as much as mine.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wow, well this is one of the best games I've ever been in despite the prodigeous lack of posting.  I definatelly couldn't "take up the reins" as GM for this one, and I don't think I would want to.  I can't really see it continuing without you SBM, though I wouldn't say no if someone else offered to try..


----------



## Bobitron

I'm sorry to hear about the extra responsibilities and lack of goof-off time, Shadow. I wish you the best. I had a similar thing happen a while back and it was pretty annoying. Even if you try to power through and post, it can sometimes feel like one more thing on a full plate, and that can quickly lead to gaming being work.

I don't think I'd want to continue on without you, either. You were one of the first people I gamed with here on the EN World (ahh, those good 'ol days of para training and a +0 attack bonus) and it'll be a shame to miss out on seeing you ahere again. I hope you make it back!


----------



## Ambrus

I'm certainly sorry to hear that. I've made it no secret that I think you're an amazing Star Wars GM. Your profound knowledge of the SW universe and attention to detail places you in a top tier category by yourself. This is also the longest running PBP game on these boards that I've had the pleasure to participate in, and also the only one I've ever played a character in long enough to level. Even when the group split apart you happily kept up both sides of the campaign. Certainly many GMs wouldn't have bothered to do so.

It's funny that my campaign ended up being dedicated solely to rescuing my perpetually endangered Mistress; first by finding her and then getting her away from the imperial forces on Tarsis, followed by helping her get away from the imperial forces on Nar Shaada and finally by tracking her down in the Black Hole Cluster and helping her get away from the imperial forces there. Somewhere in there I had my PC produce its own counterpart, amass a sizable fortune and finally destroy a major imperial facility. Fun fun fun. Naturally my favorite part was the later. Nothing says Star Wars like a massive explosion of a space station in the receding background.  

It's kind of shame we went through the hassle of this final shopping trip. Oh well. :\ 
The end of the campaign for me is relatively simple I would think. We were about ready to leave the Corellian system to head to Dofina's hideout. Feel free to narrate the ending however you see fit. It would be nice to read about how it all plays out and what effect if any our actions had on the Galaxy. 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I'd give massive props to anyone who wants to tackle Ambrus's side of it  Much love, my Canadian friend.



Hey! I resemble that remark!  

Seriously though, I doubt anyone would leap at the chance to try GMing DRK-1X at this point, considering the resources it's amassed of late. I won't hold my breath.  

I guess I'll see you around the boards Shadow. Hope everything works out for you at your end. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Sorry to see this one end, Shadow.  It is always a shame to see a long-running PbP game end but I do understand.  Unfortunately the real-world does intrude on our fun sometimes and those obligations have to take precedence.  

I've had a great deal of fun in this game and I _am_ happy I finally got to use my lightsaber, even though it wasn't until the end of the campaign.   

Thanks for the game, Shadow.  I'll hang around until you officially end the game, if you are still planning on finishing up the loose ends before you leave.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. i do hope that eventually I'll be able to return to PbP gaming sometime soon, but as it is, with new responsibilities and the possibility of me taking over as administrator for my state's Self defense organization, I can't see that happening yet, and honestly, it bums me out. You guys have been great to game with and I couldn't have asked for more loyal players. It was unfortunate that my game with Bobitron seems to have unofficially ended until further notice (_Viva les Legionnaires!_, and I didn't want to go that route, but RealLife (TM) has a way of changing that. 

What I'll do for each game is at the end, I'll write up a synopsis of the near future for you guys and a little of what i had intended to have happen. That way i don't keep you guys high and dry.. before I do that though, we have a bad Jedi to catch and a certain Nemoidian to get to a safe place...

Oh and Ambrus, truly, no worries about the shopping trip. If there's one thing I always liked about gaming, it was a challenge. Just didn't think shopping would be one 

Edit; As for being around the boards, I'm going to try and keep up with my Living ENWorld character as much as I can. So I will certainly be seeing you guys around.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Explain yourself, and quickly.  I'm tired of riddles so speak plainly," Femi states evenly.  He keeps the blaster leveled at Lun Kura, ready to pull the trigger if he so much as twitches.




The Twilek master stares at Femi, twitching slightly.


----------



## Ambrus

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I _am_ happy I finally got to use my lightsaber, even though it wasn't until the end of the campaign.



Poor Femi. I think 1X got to use its lightsaber more often than the Jedi.


----------

